# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Оформление зала-сцены (мое и из инета)

## Elen2

Мое оформление центральной стены ,выпускной "Светите звезды"
[IMG]http://*********su/2008347m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2014491m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2012443m.jpg[/IMG]Боковая стена,на ней "Руководящий хор"  с орденами и медалями  с лицами выпускников.
[IMG]http://*********su/1994011m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ludanaida (18.04.2021), marina111 (27.02.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Музаири (18.08.2019), на.та.ли. (16.08.2018), Ольга Яковченко (16.09.2017)

----------


## Grosmat

> Мое оформление центральной стены ,выпускной "Светите звезды"


Леночка, оформление прекрасное! Идея с хором руководителей понравилась очень. С твоего разрешения возьму на следующий год! В этом году у меня не полный выпуск. Всего 4 человечка!

----------


## Марина Н.

Леночка, ты просто молодчага, оформление супер! А колокольчики, это тоже надувные шарики или что-то другое?

----------


## Nata S

> Мое оформление центральной стены ,выпускной "Светите звезды"


Очень красиво!!!! А боковая стена - супер.

----------


## Elen2

> А колокольчики, это тоже надувные шарики или что-то другое?


Да ,надувные,они есть разных цветов. Смотрятся великолепно.



> Идея с хором руководителей понравилась очень. С твоего разрешения возьму на следующий год!


Наташенька, на здоровье,бери..

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[quote="Elen2;4390313"]Игровая программа  на "День защиты детей" ,хороша тем, что   от детей  ничего кроме  , как развлечься не требуется.
Стихи  я  добавила в сценарий сама ,их можно просто убрать из сценария.
Сценарий и музыка в папке.

Провела сегодня День защиты детей.Ни артисты , ни детки, ни  сам сценарий не подвели. Прошло просто супер!Повеселились от души.
Это клоунесса Смешинка
[IMG]http://*********su/2052073m.jpg[/IMG]
Это Врака- Забияка
[IMG]http://*********su/2040809m.jpg[/IMG]
А это они  разговаривают
[IMG]http://*********su/2038761m.jpg[/IMG]
А это игра "Делай ,как я"
[IMG]http://*********su/2080744m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2067432m.jpg[/IMG] 
И общая фотка после праздника
[IMG]http://*********su/2063336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

muzrukv (19.03.2018)

----------


## Elen2

[quote="Elen2;4395499"]"Летнее развлечение с Петрушкой" ,стихи в сценарии можно заменить или выкинуть вообще.Поначалу задумывалось ,как выпуск из яселек,но потом передумала и сделала  летнее развлечение,а стихи уже выучили с детками.В папке музыка ,танцы и игры  и сам сценарий.

Я сегодня провела  первое летнее развлечение с  детками  ясельных групп.Так все душевно прошло,масяньки такие прикольные,я  их обожаю.я  им в группе сказала, что на их выступление пришли детки старших групп,почти  ученики уже....Лучше бы не говорила, мы по залу шествовали  минут этак.......ох[IMG]http://s20.******info/7af4e498aeed7d7f2e5cd65ce9b3c81e.gif[/IMG] и глазели на старших.А когда старшие стали хлопать, встрепенулись , азарт  какой-то появился, такие смешные.
*Наше первое выступления  для зрителей.*
Это я  несчастная, замученная тяжким трудом....
[IMG]http://*********net/2829171m.jpg[/IMG]
Потом  настроение поднялось,глядя  на моих маленьких артистов.
[IMG]http://*********net/2855794m.jpg[/IMG]
Зрители  тоже рты пооткрывали ,не ожидали ,что  и они были такими же маленькими(я им перед праздником  все это рассказала)[IMG]http://*********net/2866037m.jpg[/IMG]
Это мы танцуем "Поплясать выходи и дружку поклонись.." [IMG]http://*********net/2835317m.jpg[/IMG]
вот и Петрушка появился [IMG]http://*********net/2839413m.jpg[/IMG]
Это   Аринин танец "Я и солнышко" [IMG]http://*********net/2853748m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2856820m.jpg[/IMG]
Наше первое "взрослое" и самостоятельно рассказанное стихотворение [IMG]http://*********net/2830196m.jpg[/IMG]
Анечка ну очень стеснялась [IMG]http://*********net/2822004m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

натела (21.11.2016), окси 777 (26.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Каринка с помощью Петрушки продикломировала  свое  стихотворение [IMG]http://*********net/2860919m.jpg[/IMG]
А это зарядка ,для всех сидящих в зале [IMG]http://*********net/2830199m.jpg[/IMG]
А в гости к нам приходили мишка,киска и зайка.
[IMG]http://*********net/2824055m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2846582m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2835318m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2830198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

А вот пальчиковая игра [IMG]http://*********net/2878089m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2883209m.jpg[/IMG]
А  это мой "Летний  хоровод" [IMG]http://*********net/2867849m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2871945m.jpg[/IMG]
И угощения от Петрушки [IMG]http://*********net/2865801m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> Я сегодня провела первое летнее развлечение с детками ясельных групп.


Очень понравился ваш фото-отчет.Видно сколько труда и души вложено,чтобы малышам было интересно :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, продолжаю выставлять  проверенные временем  летние развлечения для дошколят,проведенные за последние годы работы.
> Это  развлечение для 2-й мл. группы без особой подготовки с музыкой.Прошло просто замечательно.
> Действующие лица:
>  Ведущий, Медведь.


[quote="Elen2;4393295"]
провела  сегодня  это развлечение  для всех групп.Играли  ,пели,инсценировали   детские песни.Получилось  весело и  самое главное доступно всем и малышкам,и  старшим. Просто играли по возрастам.Проводила на улице,сегодня  прохладнее.
[IMG]http://*********net/2933117m.jpg[/IMG]
это мы по  подгруппам отправились в путешествие на самолете.
[IMG]http://*********net/2926973m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2925949m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2922877m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2911613m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2909565m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец-инсценировка.[IMG]http://*********net/2903421m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> провела сегодня это развлечение для всех групп


Лена, какая ты умничка!!! А я все время на группе...  :Tu: Иначе нельзя... :Nono:

----------

Elen2 (23.02.2019), натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## нутя

> Я сегодня провела первое летнее развлечение с детками ясельных групп.Так все душевно прошло,масяньки такие прикольные,я их обожаю.я им в группе сказала, что на их выступление пришли детки старших групп,почти ученики уже....Лучше бы не говорила, мы по залу шествовали


Вы такая молодец, что для старших детей показывали выступления ясельки!!!!! я как то не решалась ещё приглашать больших деток к маленьким.... обычно наоборот.... надо будет попробовать! спасибо за такую идею!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день!*Провела сегодня День пожилого человека "Мы желаем счастья вам".*Очень душевный и добрый праздник получился.Бабушки песни прошлых лет пели с огромным удовольствием,а хлопали.......Вот уж кто - благодарные слушатели.
Немножко покажу, не все удавалось сфоткать,времени  не хватало.
Это бабушки отгадывают загадки и поют песни.
[IMG]http://*********su/2599014m.jpg[/IMG]
Дети средней и старшей группы читают стихи.
[IMG]http://*********su/2595942m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2593894m.jpg[/IMG]
Поем "Листики-кораблики"
[IMG]http://*********su/2566246m.jpg[/IMG]
Игра с бабушками и внуками "Клубочки"
[IMG]http://*********su/2562150m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2611321m.jpg[/IMG]
а это дедушки  рисуют с закрытымиглазами своих внучек.
[IMG]http://*********su/2595961m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2568313m.jpg[/IMG]
Воспитатели  стихами и песней поздравляют бабушек:
[IMG]http://*********su/2584697m.jpg[/IMG]
Бурные апплодисменты в конце праздника
[IMG]http://*********su/2576505m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Кто-нибудь такое практиковал? И какие костюмы вы бы посоветовали?


Ириша, я бы пошила накидки в первую очередь.Использовать можно куда угодно.
[IMG]http://*********su/2751853m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2737517m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2730349m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2735469m.jpg[/IMG]
Короче, вариантов масса,использовать можно эти накидки ,как угодно.
Посмотри еще такой вариант,там кстати хороший танец
Танец Зима накидки.rar.html
 Красные юбочки,можно использовать: рябинки,мухоморчики, Кр. Шапочки...
[IMG]http://*********su/2721133m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2713965m.jpg[/IMG]
Я бы пошила шапочки грибов и манишку  на грудку:
[IMG]http://*********su/2717037m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2710893m.jpg[/IMG]

Обязательно бы заказала костюмы зверей: лиса, зайка, мишка, ежик,волк,лягушка.....

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, выставляю свое  осеннее оформление  .Еще раз повторяю, что не мудрила, делала  все  из того ,что было .
И еще обещала показать свои осенние веточки ,у меня их 2  вида :
пластмассовые  и  мягкие
[IMG]http://*********su/2770374m.jpg[/IMG]
Показываю ближе пластмассовые
[IMG]http://*********su/2766278m.jpg[/IMG]
мягкие ,из ткани
[IMG]http://*********su/2753990m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2757062m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2811353m.jpg[/IMG]
Будут включены еще огоньки,которые всегда  очень украшают
[IMG]http://*********su/2808281m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Леночка, как красиво и нежненько, особенно с галошками мне понравилось!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## Anisoara

> выставляю свое осеннее оформление


Лен, [IMG]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

Мне тоже галошки понравились :Smile3:  Хорошее украшение :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> собенно с галошками мне понравилось


Ириша и галоши, и зонты будут потом использованы  в игре ,а   пока ,как часть оформления.
Галошки кстати -Олежкины.Когда-то носили ,от луж ножки спасали,а сейчас для игры пригодятся. Детям нравится.Только они ни как не могли понять ,что же это за обувь такая, пока я им не рассказала,что у них сапожки  по лужам бегать,а раньше были галоши... :Grin:

----------


## Irina Montreal

Лена, может и не всегда надо мудрить. :Tender:  Всё оригинальное - просто! Оформление милое и со вкусом, а с галошами -чудесная задумка.

----------


## Tatti

> выставляю свое осеннее оформление


Вау! :Ok:  :Ok: 




> особенно с галошками мне понравилось!!


Прикольно!Оригинально! :Ok: А я свои старые резиновые сапоги брала (розовенькие,детские),и тоже в них цветочки ставила.

----------


## Elen2

> А я свои старые резиновые сапоги брала (розовенькие,детские),и тоже в них цветочки ставила.


Классно, мне нравится  в сапожках цветы. :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, выставляю сценарий осеннего развлечения "Осенний фейерверк шляп".


Девочки, сегодня могу показать только  костюмы героев,которые выступали. Было очень красиво.
[IMG]http://*********su/2765035m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2759915m.jpg[/IMG]
А это вышел паж,который объявил о начале бала.
[IMG]http://*********su/2814186m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец пажа и Осени
[IMG]http://*********su/2802922m.jpg[/IMG]
группа №5 
[IMG]http://*********su/2798826m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2779370m.jpg[/IMG]
Капуста
[IMG]http://*********su/2778346m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2776298m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2766058m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2758890m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********su/2757866m.jpg[/IMG]
Осень со сменщицей
[IMG]http://*********su/2817261m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2803949m.jpg[/IMG]
Костюм капельки
[IMG]http://*********su/2802925m.jpg[/IMG]
группа №1
[IMG]http://*********su/2796781m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2800877m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2787565m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2792685m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Мэрри Попинс и Шапокляк (ср.гр)
[IMG]http://*********su/2778349m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2784493m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2773229m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2754797m.jpg[/IMG]
А это мы с Дашей сегодня
[IMG]http://*********su/2757869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lenok_64

Леночек, фото просто бесподобны.... все так продумано, эстетично...... Но больше всего поразила артистка в роли Шапокляк, очень фактурная личность, попадание 100% Молодцы!!! Даша, как подросла -симпатюлечка

----------


## Маргошик68

Лена, фотографии чудесные, дети так довольны!!! Отличный получился праздник-это видно по реакции деток, умничка :Yes4:

----------


## Дания

Лена, шляпки классные у всех. Всё очень красиво и ярко!!!!

----------


## Anisoara

Ленусечка, какая красота :Tender:  Так все здорово!!!! Молодец!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Рема555

Леночка, красиво очень! Ну какая ты выдумщица! В шляпках все - и дети, и воспитатели выглядят прелестно! Только вот думаю, что тебе тоже надо было шляпку надеть!



> Но больше всего поразила артистка в роли Шапокляк, очень фактурная личность, попадание 100%


Да, у Шапокляк мордашка подходящая!  :Yes4: 




> Второклассница,взрослая девица,серьезная


На этой фотке Дашулька выглядит совсем малышкой!  :Tender:

----------


## катя 98

Просто супер!!!! Очень красивые фото и главное, у детей и воспитателей такие хорошие и не задерганные лица!Спасибо за кусочек такого классного праздника и за корпоратив отдельное спасибище!!!! :Ok:

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> могу показать только костюмы героев,которые выступали.


Все как всегда очень красиво и интересно! :Yes4: 



> А это мы с Дашей сегодня


Даше очень идет белый цвет,бабушка одела со вкусом! :Ok:

----------


## МОРЕ

> Девочки, выставляю свое  осеннее оформление


Леночка! Очень красиво! А герои то какие нарядные!!! Молодец!!!

----------


## Elen2

_Не могу удержаться ,нашла такие замечательные костюмы,да еще и со стихами._
*Костюм "РАДУГА"*, Алёна, 4 года.

Радость, видите, какая!
В небе радуга сияет!
Краски дивной красоты
У небесной РА-дуги.
Семь цветов сложились вместе,
Словно ноты в дружной песне.
Здесь и Солнце в жёлтом цвете,
Зелень всех лесов планеты,
Синь небесной глубины,
Фиолетовые сны.
Кто доверил нотный стан
Всем цветным карандашам?
[IMG]http://*********su/2774005m.jpg[/IMG]
*А на мамочку посмотрите, просто супер!*
[IMG]http://*********su/2755573m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Костюм "Принцесса Розочка"*
Варвара 4,5 г.
заработали номинацию "Самый очаровательный".


В самом загадочном странном саду
Я розу прекрасного цвета найду,
Я буду ее поливать и беречь
От лишних невзгод, неожиданных встреч…
В замке большом год за годом идет,
И в замке прекрасная Роза растет.
Принцессочка, милый, чудесный ребенок,
Она улыбается даже спросонок,
Она хороша как все розы в саду,
Вот только цветет каждый месяц в году!
[IMG]http://*********su/2817012m.jpg[/IMG]

Костюм из гофрированной бумаги. Отдельно делала розочки, которые потом нашила на топик и на юбочку старую :о))

----------


## Elen2

А посмотрите на эту капусту,это восторг.

*Костюм "Плоды Любви"* Станислава, 11 месяцев

Отставим февральские чуждые нам церемонии,
Сплетем из ромашек веночки и с блеском в очах
Поклонимся двум чудотворцам - Петру и Февронии!
Восславим земную любовь и семейный очаг!

А чтобы Любовь и Очаг не сломали ненастья,
Нам нужно, чтобы нашей Любви все росточки взошли
Не знаем, кто где приобрел свое Чудо и Счастье,
А мы по старинке – ДЕВЧОНОК В КАПУСТЕ НАШЛИ!

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Виноград*,простенько и со вкусом.
Cреди полуденной жары
Висят воздушные шары
Гроздьями на ветке
У бабушки в беседке.
Вот - зеленые, как лист.
Вот - черней, чем трубочист.
А эти - темно-красные.
Какие же все разные!
Они висят и просят с крыш:
"Скорее съешь меня, малыш!"


 Обычная подкладочная ткань, виноградинки и листья из флиса

----------


## Elen2

Модель:Стекольников Олег 7 мес.
*"Колосок"*
Июльское солнце меня согревало,
Земля словно мама меня охраняла,
Я вырос на славу, здоровый сынок.
И все называют меня Колосок!
[IMG]http://*********su/2753524m.jpg[/IMG]
Пшеничная булочка очень свежа,
А ну, налетай-ка скорей ребетня!

----------


## Elen2

*"Кузнечик Матвейчик"*
А в траве сидит боец,
Скачет, прыгает кузнец -
Зеленый человечек 
наш сынок Матвейчик.

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Арбузик.
номинацию "Самый вкусный"
Вот наша визитка:
Кругло пузо у арбуза
Полосатые рейтузы
Полосатый пиджачок
А на маковке крючок.
[IMG]http://*********su/2799607m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2789367m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*морковка*
Я – морковка, рыжий хвостик. 
Приходите чаще в гости. 
Чтобы глазки заблестели, 
Чтобы щечки заалели, 
Ешь морковку, сок мой пей, 
Будешь только здоровей!

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Костюм "Красный мак""*

Сегодня праздник в нашем городе цветочном,
 Малышка эта на него приглашена!
Я посвящу дочурке моей строчки-
Пусть будет счастлива и радостна она. 

На ней костюм сегодя - ярко-алый мак,
И платье, туфельки и шляпка - в тон,
И лепестки сияют, словно лак,
и детская улыбка в унисон.

Нежнее не встречала лепестков -
Блестящих, как покрытых лаком.
Не знаю краше этих сказочных цветов,
Которые зовутся красным маком ..

[IMG]http://*********su/2776055m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

* Комарик*
Я не самолет, не птица
И не мышь летучая.
Но коль ночью мне не спится,
То всех вас замучаю!
Вам все уши прожужжу,
Укушу и раз-з-з-бужу!
Вот какой кошмарик
Маленький кусарик!
[IMG]http://*********su/2812918m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Богатырь.*
Растут герои в каждом мальчугане,
Богатыри - ты оглядись - кругом!
Пока он защищает только маму,
Но будет верен Родине потом.
Наш богатырь заветы чтит такие,
Не забывая правду старины:
"Мы любим Родину, _Отечество, Россию!_(мы любим Украину :Girl Blum2: )
И будем Родине навеки мы верны!"
[IMG]http://*********su/2814966m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Лесная русалка (БЕРЕГИНЯ)*
[IMG]http://*********su/2797558m.jpg[/IMG]

*Костюм"Сердечко"* сшит из ярко красного натурального бархата,внутри располагается набивной поролон для придания четких Форм сердечка,внутри подкладка в виде трусиков из подкладочной ткани.Перчатки и ботиночки,а также повязка на голове сшита из той же ткани и обшита паетками золотого цвета.Крылья сделаны из проволоки и медицинской марли,обшиты они боа белого цвета.Лук и стрела выполнены из поломанных игрушек и обтнуты золотой тесьмой и остатками от боа и бархата.
[IMG]http://*********su/2793462m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## iraarhipova78

Ничего себе, какая красота! А розочка и красный мак - это вообще супер!

----------


## Elen2

*МАТРЕШКА*

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*"Бабочка"-красавица,* №40, Елизавета Мартынова, 4 года 9 месяцев.
[IMG]http://*********su/2774006m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Кто-то спрашивал про *костюм колоска.*

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Леночка, любовалась костюмами, не могла оторваться, особенно малявочки в костюмчиках понравились. Как у тебя в темке интересно и красиво! А сколько задумок потрясающих, спасибо тебе за все!

----------


## Elen2

Дооформила уже свой зал, в пятницу утренники.Вы знаете ,что я навороты и наляпистость не люблю.У меня всегда минимум.На елку не стала вешать ни дождики, ни мишуру, только коротенький серпантин.
Боковую стену не стала менять(как в прошлом году), только меньше мишуры повесила
[IMG]http://*********ru/3626376m.jpg[/IMG]
Общий вид зала
[IMG]http://*********ru/3617160m.jpg[/IMG]
елка ближе
[IMG]http://*********ru/3607944m.jpg[/IMG]
Балеринки
[IMG]http://*********ru/3611016m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3608968m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3662219m.jpg[/IMG]
моя маленькая ширма ,еще не оформила
[IMG]http://*********ru/3669387m.jpg[/IMG]
свои  подсолнухи ,переделала на снежинки
[IMG]http://*********ru/3667339m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

натела (21.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Султанчики
[IMG]http://*********ru/3654027m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3655051m.jpg[/IMG]
И снежки из искуственного меха
[IMG]http://*********ru/3646859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## катя 98

Леночка,классно получилось!!!!  :Ok: Нежно и ничего лишнего!!!! Удачи вам в проведении утренников ,благодарных родителей и начальства! :Yes4:

----------


## говорушка

Лена очень понравился твой зал,балеринки -чудо!

----------


## Маргошик68

Балеринки волшебные просто, чудо-руки у Леночки! :Smile3:

----------


## ambra

Леночка! Очень со вкусом! Красиво, слов нет!

----------


## leonora_

Лена, балеринки очень понравились. Как ты их делала? Где можно посмотреть. У нас еще елки нет, поэтому есть еще время тоже сделать такую красоту.

----------


## котстудент

Ленусь,  сніжинки-балеринки просто чудесні!!!

----------


## laks_arina

Отличная идея с косой драпировкой!!! Я имею в виду эти красные тюлевые полосы!!! Возьму на вооружение. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ирина-2012

Спасибо за идею по украшению зала! Очень понравилось оформление боковой стены, хотя у меня места немного, поскольку зала нет, и все праздники проходят в группе, откуда выносим всю мебель, но небольшой простенок, я думаю, будет выглядеть очень красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Цветик

Леночка,  как красиво! Какая ты молодец. И снежинки- балеринки чудесные получились! Сасибо!

----------


## Tatti

Елена Владимировна-зал очень  красивый. Я ведь тоже не люблю наляпистость. Нравиться,что оформлен в теплых тонах. И наконец-то увидела балеринок в "действии". :Derisive:  Красиво. И  очень нравиться елочка в "одинаковых"  шариках. Умничка!!!

----------


## Олюр

Лена, Вы МООЛОДЕЦ!  Всегда есть чему поучиться друг у друга, обменяться материалом и идеями. Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, Вы МООЛОДЕЦ!  Всегда есть чему поучиться друг у друга, обменяться материалом и идеями. Спасибо!


Оленька, очень рада, что Вы зашли  в мою мастерскую .

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, не могу удержаться. увидела такие  интересные маски - ободки  на праздники.

Описание здесь ,как сделать.


http://www.theribbonretreat.com/blog...nksgiving.html

----------


## Elen2

И вот такие цветы на ободки

http://www.theribbonretreat.com/blog...-tutorial.html

http://www.theribbonretreat.com/blog...a-rosebud.html

----------


## Elen2

http://www.theribbonretreat.com/blog...-tutorial.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, продолжаю выставлять 8 Марта. Это прошлогодний сценарий
*"Путешествие в Кискино" для 2-й младшей группы.*с музыкой
[IMG]http://*********ru/3788498m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3792594m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3789522m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3779282m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3777234m.jpg[/IMG]
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4805207
в этом сценарии  было много замечательных моментов.Он очень добрый и позитивный.
_Мне  очень понравился вход моих малышек под Воинова "Весна".Дети усвоили очень легко._
*                                     Весна. А.Воинов.

 Огромное спасибо СуперАнне за помощь в составлении входа. 

*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3760864m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3736288m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3785443m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anathema (07.01.2016), berryX (05.01.2016), katerina33 (12.02.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksi7771 (21.10.2018), Treya (20.01.2016), Дзюбкина (26.09.2016), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Зиля 6 (31.01.2020), кэт радистка (25.01.2019), Марико66 (25.01.2018), опал1 (12.01.2016), Сиргеенко (30.01.2022)

----------


## Elen2

И еще один прошлогодний,на мой взгляд просто отличный сценарий для средней группы. 
*Я назвала его просто "Концерт"* ,веселый , замечательный, начинается с первобытных времен и до наших дней.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3743460m.jpg[/IMG]
А это вход под песню "Мама" и опять спасибо за помощь в постановке  Аннушке- СуперАнне.Очень легкий, быстрозапоминающийся,эффектный вход.Смотрится просто замечательно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3800807m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3799782m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3788518m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3779302m.jpg[/IMG]
*Вход средняя группа «Мама»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Очень украсил  утренник сценка и танец дикарей.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3753702m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3749606m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3785465m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3778297m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), oksi7771 (06.01.2019), oltischencko (27.01.2019), Tatleo (11.01.2022), wlx1 (07.01.2019), Zlata (06.02.2022), Брыся (03.02.2020), велюни (15.01.2019), Зиля 6 (31.01.2020), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Сиргеенко (30.01.2022), Эльвира 37 (20.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Продолжение
_а это  сольная песня "Улыбнись" в исполнении  моих звездочек._
[IMG]http://*********ru/3772153m.jpg[/IMG]
*Танец "Бибика"
*[IMG]http://*********ru/3798779m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3746553m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3749625m.jpg[/IMG]
*И танец "Девушки фабричные"* ,доставил море удовольствия всем.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3792632m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3782392m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3763960m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3758840m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец с мамами,как всегда  ,понравился всем  без исключения.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3736312m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3740408m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

* И второй сценарий ,более слабой группы Неожиданное приключение*
 (средняя группа)

Действующие лица:
Взрослые:	 Бармалей. 
		Ведущая.
ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА: ознакомить со сказкой «АЙБОЛИТ»
*В этом сценарии  был хороший танец "Шалунишки"*,очень понравился детям.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3799802m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3783418m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3771130m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3776250m.jpg[/IMG]
*«ШАЛУНИШКИ»*
Слова и музыка Жанны Колмагоровой


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[HIDE-REPLY]

----------

futnik (22.01.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Зиля 6 (31.01.2020), опал1 (12.01.2016), Сентябринка (10.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********ru/3760893m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3755773m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3756797m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3751677m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3749629m.jpg[/IMG]
А песню  "Ты  не бойся, мама" просто встретили овациями.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3798780m.jpg[/IMG]
А это Бармалея учат танцевать
[IMG]http://*********ru/3792636m.jpg[/IMG]
В общем-то за малым  исключением ,муз материал такой  же ,как и в предыдущем.
*Ведущей была моя Наташа(невесточка),Бармалеем ее подруга Людочка .*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3764988m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), лариса61 (12.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Элементы оформления  к 8 марта.*

*большие цветы ,в человеческий рост и их изготовление.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3824679m.jpg[/IMG]
https://yadi.sk/d/mkIaNBjB2Yym4

*И опять зазвучали  вопросы о трафаретах бабочек.Бабочки  и шары большие.*В папке есть новые.[IMG]http://*********ru/3864614m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

laratet (10.12.2015), lenik (15.01.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Note (09.12.2015), Olia Medvedeva (19.01.2016), strelka_64 (26.12.2015), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Зиля 6 (31.01.2020), Ладога (05.01.2016), лариса61 (12.01.2016), опал1 (12.01.2016)

----------


## lerpis

> *Элементы оформления  к 8 марта.*
> 
> *большие цветы ,в человеческий рост и их изготовление.*
> [IMG]http://*********ru/3824679m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> *И опять зазвучали  вопросы о трафаретах бабочек.*В папке есть новые.l[/url]


Боже-какая красота!
Бабочек я уже наделала- а вот цветов у меня маловато-СПАСИБО за мысль!!!!!!!!!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Миллион алых роз" смотрелся просто  классно.*Видео нет.Почему-то оператор не снял .
*здесь видео от автора танца Надюши-Баба Надя и мое описание танца.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4551007
[IMG]http://*********ru/3821224m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3813032m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3814056m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3801768m.jpg[/IMG]
Очень все переживали  ,когда награждали девочек.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3862187m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3860139m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3865259m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3863211m.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки, честно говорю, крови мне этот праздник попил, но результат был  просто супер.Это был  единственный  праздник ,когда я  твердо на твердо сказала, что  по одному родителю от ребенка и не более.Просто достали очень сильно с претензиями. Потом пожалела,т.к.   сам праздник суперски прошел и поплакали, и порадовались.Все на разрыв души.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3858091m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Валиулина Ирина (13.01.2017), ИннаНичога (01.02.2016), Иннусик (26.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Посмотрите, какие красивые напольные цветы.

----------

laratet (22.01.2017), na4a (10.08.2016), Вета (11.04.2017), Галин04ка (22.01.2017), Саби (22.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

а это васильки

----------

laratet (22.01.2017), na4a (10.08.2016), Вета (11.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

А это ,желающим сделать ремонт с меньшими усилиями и затратами.Просто и красиво.Там слева  есть еще много интересного

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, начала я оформлять  свой ДК  и в том числе  Коридор и вестибюль.
Показываю.



> Елена, ждем-с фотки!


Не знаю,как в таком маленьком пространстве фоткать,но вот показываю свой полок,я вам рассказывала, что это  натянутый на рейки флизелин и прикручены рейки  под потолок.Так же точно сделала и стену,а внизу натянула ткань серую.но она зараза плохо гладится.И сразу же показываю вестибюль.там была просто пустота.Окно раздаточное ,которое превратили в картину и камин,который тоже сделали сами.
[IMG]http://*********org/3747586m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3751682m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3736322m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3743490m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3794693m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3798789m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ИннаНичога (01.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена,


Оксаночка, на здоровье.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, нашла ,как можно сделать шапочки цветов для деток. Очень интересно.
*цветочные шляпки*
http://master-klass.livejournal.com/393626.html

----------

na4a (10.08.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

а вот здесь цветочная юбочка. http://ustroim-prazdnik.info/publ/pr...ochka/4-1-0-86

----------


## Elen2

корзинки из стаканчиков
[IMG]http://*********ru/4052154m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4048058m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4041914m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

na4a (10.08.2016), Вета (11.04.2017), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Опять наткнулась на кленовые листочки и мастер -класс по их изготовлению.Выставляю.
Кленовый лист из бумаги


ИСТОЧНИК http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4157612/post242077266/

 Слова автора МК!!!!"Я хочу рассказать, как сделать из бумаги, сложенной гармошкой, осенний кленовый лист. Можно сделать его из обычной цветной бумаги подходящего цвета, а можно раскрасить бумагу самим. 

Что для поделки нужно:

 1. белый лист бумаги
 2. шаблон
 3. краски
 4. ножницы
 5. пушистая проволока коричневого цвета
 6. черный маркер

Как сделать:

 1. Складываем лист пополам и вырезаем фигуру с помощью шаблона.



 2. Раскрашиваем лист губкой, чтобы красиво смешать цвета.



 3. Черным маркером обводим контуры.



 4. Складываем лист гармошкой.



 5. Перегибаем по середине.

http://kolobok-kolobok.ru/wp-content...o5-300x200.jpg

 6. Склеиваем или скрепляем степлером.



 7. В отверстие продеваем пушистую проволоку и скручиваем ее.
 Кленовый лист из бумаги готов!

 Шаблон


 Примечание: Бумагу из акварели можно красиво раскрасить, но вот складывать ее гармошкой и приклеивать трудно. 

 Выполнила: Эмилия Попова, г. Курск, 12 лет, (конкурсная работа)

----------

Вета (11.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

А вот такую красоту  не просто делать. Но выставляю.

----------


## Elen2

Оригами "Кленовый лист"

Для того чтобы сделать кленовый лист оригами, необходимо сложить три одинаковых модуля: один большой и два меньшего размера.
квадрат сложите по диагонали, наметив линию;
полученную базовую форму в виде треугольника распрямите;
боковые стороны квадрата сложите к диагональной линии;
теперь разместите заготовку перед собой горизонтально;
короткий левый угол согните и заправьте внутрь;
верхний и нижний левые углы сложите на себя, наметив две складки;
по этим складкам вогните оба угла внутрь;
углы левой стороны отогните в стороны, как бы раскрывая;
выполните еще две такие же детали.
Схема для изготовления:

----------

Вета (11.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Для изготовления кленового листа оригами, нужно сделать три детали: одну большую и две меньшего размера. Предлагаем вам схему поэтапного изготовления осенних кленовых листьев:

• Из цветной бумаги вырезаем квадрат.
 • Сгибаем его пополам и разгибаем опять.

 • Складываем к середине по указанным стрелкам.

 • Уголок поднимаем вверх и заворачиваем вовнутрь.

• Нижние углы сгибаем к середине.


• Разворачиваем один угол и складываем как на рисунке.





• Уголки поднимаем вверх.


 Вот что получилось:


 Три модуля склеиваем между собой, располагая большую деталь в середину, прикрепляем палочку. Эти осенние листочки могут служить интересным украшением вашей комнаты и напоминать о пришедшей осени!

----------


## Elen2

Еще один вариант  Кленовый лист из бумаги по схеме Brian Chans

----------


## Elen2

Вам потребуются:
лист белого картона
краски
ножницы
синтепон
лак



С помощью разноцветных красок и синтепона делаем полученный цветок осенним.

Даем высохнуть краскам и покрываем бесцветным лаком.

----------

Вета (11.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Разные варианты

----------


## Elen2



----------


## НСА

Леночка, ты волшебница - только подумаешь как и где, ты всё  уже нашла и нас радуешь.......... спасибо  тебе большое, нет огромное спасибо  :Tender: !!!!!!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4767111.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Лесенька, мы все  делали яблоко с этого видео из инета.Просто я сделала на ткани, а здесь   другой вариант.

----------


## Elen2

Вот здесь мое яблоко
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4411586

----------

Вета (11.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, начала делать новогодние картины на стены.Меня  пустота просто убивает.
Показываю.Так мы оформили зеркало,сделали раму.
[IMG]http://*********net/4045526m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4033238m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4029142m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4016854m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4058838m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4048598m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4037334m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и осень уже переодели в зиму.
[IMG]http://*********net/4021974m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4009686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Note (09.12.2015), ИннаНичога (01.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> класно!





> Супер!





> Ого, Леночка, как красиво!!!!!!!!!!! Молодец






> Леночка





> Лена! Вы обе такие молодчинки! По другому и быть не могло!





> СУПЕР! Подружка ты моя креативная!!!! Ай да молодец!


Девочки, спасибо за ваши добрые отзывы. Показываю продолжние.

Это моя елка,окна будем завтра украшать к празднику.
[IMG]http://*********net/4097121m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4089953m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4088929m.jpg[/IMG]
А это наш Дедушка Мороз
[IMG]http://*********net/4064367m.jpg[/IMG]
*Первая картина "В гости к Дедушке Морозу."*
[IMG]http://*********net/4122734m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4120686m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4114542m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4118638m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ИннаНичога (01.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Вторая картина "Дед Мороз"
[IMG]http://*********net/4111470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4103278m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4087918m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4069486m.jpg[/IMG]

Наша Зимушка, тоже потихоньку преображается.
[IMG]http://*********net/4123745m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ИннаНичога (01.02.2016)

----------


## Цветик

> Девочки, начала делать новогодние картины на стены.Меня  пустота просто убивает.
> Показываю.Так мы оформили зеркало,сделали раму.


Ленусь, здорово! очень классно!

----------


## marih

Лена, оформление с размахом!!! Молодец!  Картины - супер  :Ok:

----------


## ambra

Ой, Ленусь, вот это картинная галерея!  А елочка-то   -модница!!!!

Какая ты руководительница - воодушевительница - вдохновительница и директорша - дизайнерша!   :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

> кая ты руководительница - воодушевительница - вдохновительница и директорша - дизайнерша!


Иннусь, не могу тебе написать в репутацию.Ты прямо в корень зришь...Я даже помещение для мастерской начала готовить.

----------


## ambra

:Ok: 
Ленусик,  да кто бы сомневался!!!!! Удачи тебе во всех начинаниях!!!!!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Какая ты руководительница - воодушевительница - вдохновительница и директорша - дизайнерша!


Вот Иннуся всегда прям в точку! Присоединяюсь!!!!!Супер!

----------


## Elen2

> Вот Иннуся всегда прям в точку! Присоединяюсь!!!!!Супер!


Оксаночка, а ты ,надеюсь , увидишь все собственными глазами. Заодним балкон от  нот украинских разгружу :Grin: ,подруге  подарю на память. :Tender:

----------


## НСА

Леночка, супер!!!!!!!! Ёлочка, как игрушечка в коробочке  :Ok:  Картины волшебные  :Tender:  МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Тёка

Зашла на огонёк.Тепло и светло у вас.Елочка в коробочке прикольно :Vah: ,мне понравилось :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> .Елочка в коробочке прикольно


Девочки, спасибо за  отзывы положительные.Елочка с заборчиком оправдала себя на первом же мероприятии 19.12., на Николая.Иначе елку бы просто завалили на бок, а заборчик не дает этого сделать.

----------

рима (09.11.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Показываю продолжние.


Сохранила и подписала: "Как из ничего сделать что-то стоящее" :Ok:  Спасибо! Немудрено, что фоткались все. Здание ДК наверное само в шоке - отвыкло быть красивым? :Derisive:  Теперь пусть привыкает к креативу :Yahoo: 
А Деда Мороза пришлось покупать или по наследству достался?

----------


## катя 98

Леночка,классс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень красиво все и со вкусом!!!!! Спасибо что поделилась с нами!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Tatti

> Это моя елка,


 Елена,все красивенько! Картины суперские. :Ok:  Но от елки я вообще в восторге!

----------


## Elen2

> Но от елки я вообще в восторге!


Девочки, рассказываю. Ленту ,как в видео  я не нашла.Пошла в ряды материалов и купила обыкновенный фатин розового и золотистого цвета,между двумя полосами пропустила мишуру с красным оттенком.В этом году на елке должны быть либо -серебристо синие тона, либо золотисто -красные.Серебристо -синие будут на сцене.В вестибюле все  таки в золотисто-красных тонах.Хотя картины на серебристом утеплителе для стен сделала.Скрипка из пенопласта,тоже  утеплитель для стен и купила рулон синтепона для  имитации снега...

----------


## Elen2

> А Деда Мороза пришлось покупать или по наследству достался?


Дед Мороз достался по наследству,только обезьяну у него из рук кто-то свистнул и я дала ему елку и поставила на льдину.

----------


## Elen2

> Здание ДК наверное само в шоке - отвыкло быть красивым?


Не знаю,как здание ДК,начальство сегодня молча все  оформление рассматривало.А я сегодня повесила еще и шторы на окна.Они у меня с украинским орнаментом,но очень даже ничего.Сразу же стало уютнее.Короче ,никого ни о чем не спрашиваю, просто делаю.
Забыла сказать  про картины,они у меня долгоиграющие.То есть,на весну я их оформлю по весеннему.а Зимние ,накрепко приклеянные картины ,сниму с рамок и положу  до следующего года.А рамы буду оформлять в соответствии с временем года.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Оксаночка, а ты ,надеюсь , увидишь все собственными глазами. Заодним балкон от нот украинских разгружу,подруге подарю на память.


Ой, Ленусик,надесь, если все благополучно будет  в следующейм году увидимся не один раз.



> А рамы буду оформлять в соответствии с временем года.


Здорово,Ленчик, просто невероятно здорово!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Ленчик, просто невероятно здорово!!!!


Спасибо ,хорошая моя.Буду ждать тебя летом.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,Ленуся, Ириша,Оленька,спасибо за поздравления.Счастья вам и здоровья.

Я обещала показать свою сцену,еще елки не украшены и снега нет.
Это Дарье пошили новый костюм,года на 4 хватит.
[IMG]http://*********net/4234728m.jpg[/IMG]
Моя сцена
[IMG]http://*********net/4224488m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4216296m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4206056m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4207080m.jpg[/IMG]
как то я по -уродски трон Деда Мороза  сфоткала,но как-то так.
[IMG]http://*********net/4247019m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,ищу оформление для сцены.Очень понравились цветы

----------


## Elen2

вот такие симпатичные  цепочки

----------


## Elen2

вот такие классные цветы.

----------


## Elen2

А эти какие красивые

----------


## Elen2

Как сделать бумажный помпон

----------


## Tatti

> .Очень понравились цветы


Спасибо за идею! Нам тоже нужно (дешево и сердито :Grin: ) зал украсить. Попробуем завтра с  с напарницей!

----------


## ambra

> Очень понравились цветы


Леночка, спасибо, красиво... ноя воспринимаю их - как облака!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, нашла я таки Розочкины тюльпаны. Здесь мастер класс.
http://stranamasterov.ru/technics/ :flower: s22-23.html

----------


## Elen2

А вот здесь море красивых цветов.
http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_03_00/l0190.shtml

И еще тюльпаны
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2624338/post313721637/

----------

na4a (10.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

а здесь  мимоза,совершенно другая техника изготовления.

Мастер класс
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5196946/post313763695/

----------


## Elen2

Гиацинты ,просто чудо

Мастер класс
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/fot...post313678453/

----------

Айсидора (15.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И вот такие веселенькие цветочки.

Мастер класс
http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/%F6%...3%EC%E0%E3%E8/

----------


## Elen2

*А я все смотрю на изготовление конфетных букетов...Попробовать что ли?*


А вот какая красота получается
http://tutdizain.com/chveti/231-konf...y-krokusy.html
А этот просто весенний  букет.на 8 марта.и не сложно.
http://dacha5.ru/blog/u-dachnye-podelki/591.html

----------


## Elen2

Вижу разное описание  ,как делать  цветы сакуры
http://craftsponge.ru/2009/02/09/ory...ura-v-fevrale/
*а вот  та сакура,которая в оформлении*
http://vrukodelii.com/tsvetochki-sak...relnoy-bumagi/
сакура -оригами
http://planetaorigami.ru/2011/06/kak...akury-origami/
а вот целое дерево сакуры
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/kho...post305044334/
вот из гофрированной бумаги
http://www.chudopredki.ru/6551-cvety...ovym-foto.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки.сняла  зимние картины и начала делать новые в своем ДК.Показываю.
*Наше панно  Весна*
[IMG]http://*********net/5035896m.jpg[/IMG]
*А эту я назвала "Кружевная фантазия".*
[IMG]http://*********net/5028728m.jpg[/IMG]
Следующую картину сделала в морской тематике
[IMG]http://*********net/5015416m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

А вот еще одна картина .вчера доделали
[IMG]http://*********net/4983672m.jpg[/IMG]
А эту куклу шили  и обшивали сами.
[IMG]http://*********net/4986744m.jpg[/IMG]
Я приняла на работу  великолепного художника.Она нарисовала красками портрет Шевченко,а мы его так оформили
[IMG]http://*********net/5039995m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Мое весеннее оформление сцены
[IMG]http://*********net/4996987m.jpg[/IMG]
А это оформление на Афган.
[IMG]http://*********net/4994938m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

А это  мы сделали избушку для Бабки Ежки,которая будет бегать и весеннее дерево.
[IMG]http://*********net/5022588m.jpg[/IMG]
И торшер новый для сказки.
[IMG]http://*********net/5018492m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## IRENA100

Леночка, как у тебя КРАСИВО!!! Все ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! От картины с кораблем вообще в ВОСТОРГЕ!!!! Вот что значит творческий талантливый ЧЕЛОВЕК руководит коллективом!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Nata S

> Девочки.сняла зимние картины и начала делать новые в своем ДК.Показываю.


Елена Владимировна, очень красиво!!! У Вас золотые руки и действительно бьющий идеями источник вдохновения (хотя я в этом была уверенна, как только пришла на форум, ведь Вы первый человек, который открыл мне сюда дверь, за что  - огромное спасибо!!!) а Вы, как настоящий руководитель, умело воплощаете их на практике.  :Tender:

----------


## Ketvik

Зашла по ссылочке из Беседки и попала в гостеприимный домик!!! Здравствуйте!!! До неприличия засиделась в гостях!!!Понравились все ваши работы!!! Каждая по своему индивидуальна и красива! Портрет Шевченко нарисовали просто превосходно. Хорошая у Вас художница-заочная ей благодарность!!! Видимо команда единомышленников у Вас!!!

----------


## Цветик

> Леночка, как у тебя КРАСИВО!!! Все ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! От картины с кораблем вообще в ВОСТОРГЕ!!!! Вот что значит творческий талантливый ЧЕЛОВЕК руководит коллективом!!!!!


Леночка, я тоже в полном восторге! Подписываюсь под каждым Ирочкиным словом! Какая ты у нас умница, труженица! ДК под твоим руководством только процветает!

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Ленусь, какая ты умничка!!! Так все здорово сделано, со вкусом. :Ok:  Повезло твоему городу, что у них такой теперь хозяин в культурном доме...

----------


## НСА

> начала делать новые в своем ДК.Показываю.


Леночка, красотища  :Yahoo:  МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!! Столько классных  идей.........

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> начала делать новые в своем ДК.Показываю.


Леночка,просто восторг! Все очень свежо,красиво,креативненько!!! Очень куколка понравилась- яркая,нарядная! Умнички!!!!!!

----------


## Ирина-2012

> Девочки.сняла зимние картины и начала делать новые в своем ДК.Показываю.
> Наше панно Весна


Как красиииво! Весна бесподобна! :Tender:  Спасибо за идею!

----------


## Elen2

> Очень куколка понравилась- яркая,нарядная! Умнички!!!!!!


Очень просто шьется.Запчасти  наполнила  синтипоном.




> просто восторг


Спасибо ,Оксаночка.




> Как красиииво! Весна бесподобна


Я рада, что вам понравилось.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка какая красота!!Вот талант у тебя во всем проявляется





> Леночка, как у тебя КРАСИВО!!! Все ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! От картины с кораблем вообще в ВОСТОРГЕ!!!! Вот что значит творческий талантливый ЧЕЛОВЕК руководит коллективом!!!!!





> очень красиво!!! У Вас золотые руки и действительно бьющий идеями источник вдохновения





> Понравились все ваши работы!!! Каждая по своему индивидуальна и красива! Портрет Шевченко нарисовали просто превосходно.





> Леночка, я тоже в полном восторге! Подписываюсь под каждым Ирочкиным словом! Какая ты у нас умница, труженица! ДК под твоим руководством только процветает!





> Ленусь, какая ты умничка!!! Так все здорово сделано, со вкусом. Повезло твоему городу, что у них такой теперь хозяин в культурном доме...





> Леночка, красотища  МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!! Столько классных  идей........

----------


## Anisoara

Леночка, залюбовалась картинами....какая ты молодец!!! Не стоишь не месте...всё вперед и вперед!!! Так держать!!!

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, у тебя просто ко всем талантам есть и талант дизайнера! Очень все со вкусом, не броско, умеренно и очень красиво! Спасибо большое, что показала нам всю эту красоту!  :Ok:

----------


## solnet

Лена! Какая красота! У тебя оформительский талант! Все очень индивидуально... со вкусом..эстетично! Картины чудесные...продолжай творить! Спасибо за то, что делишься с нами своей красотой!

----------


## Elen2

Выставляю оформление на детский конкурс "Мини-мистер 2014"
[IMG]http://*********net/5057471m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5048255m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот так я оформила комнату для сказки "Домовенок Кузя"
[IMG]http://*********net/5104574m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5099454m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5103550m.jpg[/IMG]
а это я сделала цветущее дерево
[IMG]http://*********net/5091262m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## IRENA100

> Выставляю оформление


Леночка, очень понравилось!!! Так все легко и нежно!! Белое на коричневом фоне- СУПЕР!!! :Ok:

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Леночка, ты просто супер! Талантливый человек талантлив во многом!!!
Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Ketvik

> Выставляю оформление


Елена, какое приятное оформление!!! Коричневый  фон классно смотрится! Торшер занял "Своё почётное" место...

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, залюбовалась картинами....какая ты молодец!!





> Леночка, у тебя просто ко всем талантам есть и талант дизайнера





> Лена! Какая красота! У тебя оформительский талант! Все очень индивидуально





> ак все легко и нежно!! Белое на коричневом фоне- СУПЕР!!!





> Леночка, ты просто супер! Талантливый человек талантлив во многом!!!





> Коричневый фон классно смотрится! Торшер занял "Своё почётное" место...




Девочки, спасибо за отзывы,так приятно слышать ,что не только тебе нравятся  все ,что навытворяла :Grin:  в оформлении

----------


## говорушка

> Вот так я оформила комнату для сказки


Лена у тебя свой стиль-мне так понравилось,необычно,я засмотрелась надолго.Ты умница,столько творишь!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, фотоотчет по "Маленькому принцу 2014"*
Танец домовят [IMG]http://*********net/5079890m.jpg[/IMG]
Девочка Наташа (моя Даша) встретилась с домовенком Кузей
[IMG]http://*********net/5069650m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот он во всей красе, по жизни большой приколист
[IMG]http://*********net/5108565m.jpg[/IMG]
Спортивный конкурс
[IMG]http://*********net/5088085m.jpg[/IMG]
Моя невесточка Наташенька-играет  Бабу Ягу
[IMG]http://*********net/5072725m.jpg[/IMG]
Это моя Дарья  уже поет "Весеннюю ламбаду"
[IMG]http://*********net/5055317m.jpg[/IMG]
второй по счету,со сложенными руками  - будущий Мини-мистер
[IMG]http://*********net/5048149m.jpg[/IMG]
Это общая фотография с участниками конкурса
[IMG]http://*********net/5104468m.jpg[/IMG]
И вот еще такие красивые девочки танцевали
[IMG]http://*********net/5088084m.jpg[/IMG]
И эта юная певица Кирочка развлекала публику
[IMG]http://*********net/5086036m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Девочки, фотоотчет по "Маленькому принцу 2014"


 :Ok:

----------


## катя 98

Ленусик, какая ты умница!!!! Восхищаюсь придумками и их исполнением. :Tender:  Дети видно, что с удовольствием все делают. Класс!!!!!

----------


## Grosmat

Лена, чудесные фотки! Как здорово, что и невестка любимая, и внучечка  принимают активное участие, помогают тебе воплощать творческие идеи! Дашутка уже почти невеста!!!!

----------


## зулико

Леночка, не перестаю удивляться твоей энергии! Просто фонтан - гейзер! И не на словах, а все на деле! Дай бог тебе здоровья и творческого вдохновения на столько, на сколько ты этого пожелаешь!

----------


## НСА

Леночка, чудесные фотографии. Дашулька  красавица  :Tender:  И Наташенька  умничка-артистка  :Ok:   МОЛОДЦЫ, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!! Счастья вам, успехов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Костюмчики хорошие. А парики у домовят покупные или сами делали?

----------


## Veramar62

> фотоотчет по "Маленькому принцу 2014"


Лена! Сразу видно творческого человека и костюмы и декорации, молодцы! А что твои родные помогают тебе - огромный плюс им!!!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Лена, чудесные фотографии! Дашулька прелесть! Баба Яга, исполненная твоей невесткой  очень симпатичная :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Ленусик, какая ты умница!!!! Восхищаюсь придумками и их исполнением. Дети видно, что с удовольствием все делают. Класс!!!!!





> Лена, чудесные фотки! Как здорово, что и невестка любимая, и внучечка принимают активное участие, помогают тебе воплощать творческие идеи! Дашутка уже почти невеста!!!!





> Леночка, не перестаю удивляться твоей энергии! Просто фонтан - гейзер! И не на словах, а все на деле! Дай бог тебе здоровья и творческого вдохновения на столько, на сколько ты этого пожелаешь!





> Леночка, чудесные фотографии. Дашулька красавица  И Наташенька умничка-артистка  МОЛОДЦЫ, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!! Счастья вам, успехов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Костюмчики хорошие. А парики у домовят покупные или сами делали?


Парики покупные, стоят  25-30 гр




> Лена! Сразу видно творческого человека и костюмы и декорации, молодцы! А что твои родные помогают тебе - огромный плюс им!!!





> Elen2, Лена, чудесные фотографии! Дашулька прелесть! Баба Яга, исполненная твоей невесткой очень симпатичная


Девочки,  в репутацию  не ко всем пускает.Спасибо вам ,дорогие,так приятно.

----------


## Elen2

> Лена у тебя свой стиль-мне так понравилось,необычно,я засмотрелась надолго.Ты умница,столько творишь!


Ирина Викторовна муза

Ирочка, Наташа, не проберусь я к вам в репутацию.
Спасибо вам за  добрые слова. Мы очень стараемся.

----------


## талант

Это не пошарпаный ДК. Это очень ухоженый ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ. Потом у что директор здесь просто супер. И Это далеко не лесть. Меня думаю поддержат все! СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Как быстро и легко сделать шапочки зверей.*
Очень легко можно делать шапочки из старых шапочек детей и бейсболок.



> Класссс, я б не додумалась. Супер)))


Так мы еще в позапрошлом году обсуждали этот вопрос.Я давно использую
http://im1-tub-ua.yandex.net/i?id=5e...52-62-144&n=21

А вот бейсболки-мордашки
http://www.mirfutbolok.org.ua/produc...olka_mordochka
http://ukrfutbolka.com/products/kepka_mordochka_kotika
http://www.px-pict.com/2/2/4/3.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, обещала показать  какую картину сделала я для Даши на 10 - летний юбилей и пожелала,чтобы ее денежный кустик вырос в большое денежное дерево.
[img]http://*********su/5951627.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/5941387m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/5945483m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/5943435m.jpg[/img]

----------

na4a (14.10.2016), Note (09.12.2015), рима (09.11.2017)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, здорово как :Ok:

----------


## mishel61

> обещала показать какую картину сделала я для Даши на 10 - летний юбилей


Ай баска! Ай красива, Эх ублажила!
Лена,- да с такой бабушкой, - любую передрягу можно пережить.
Удачи, счастья тебе и Даше.


[img]http://*********su/5903498.gif[/img]

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, здорово как


Ритусь,спасибо.Я очень старалась. 




> Ай баска! Ай красива, Эх ублажила!
> Лена,- да с такой бабушкой, - любую передрягу можно пережить.
> Удачи, счастья тебе и Даше.


 :Blush2:  Спасибо. Надеюсь, что все переживем. :Tender: 

Ритуся, Виктор,в репутацию к вам не пускает.

----------


## Lempi

Ох, рукодельница! Молодец, бабулечка!

----------


## spart_anka.

> обещала показать какую картину сделала я для Даши


дуже красива! Ви Молодчинка!

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Девочки, обещала показать  какую картину сделала я для Даши на 10 - летний юбилей и пожелала,чтобы ее денежный кустик вырос в большое денежное дерево.


Ой, как здорово!!! Елена Владимировна, у Вас золотые ручки. :Aga: С уваж. Лиля.

----------


## Ketvik

> обещала показать  какую картину сделала я для Даши


Лена, какая ты заботливая бабушка...внучки в таком возрасте любят такого плана куколок...а тут в форме картины...просто очень шикарно придумала и сделала!!! Молодчина ты!

----------


## Базилевс

> обещала показать какую картину


Ленуськаааа!!!! Как здорово  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   Не перестаю восхищаться всеми твоими талантами!!!! А уж тем, какая ты БАБУШКА....просто слов нет, мечта, а не бабушка!!!!!

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Елена Владимировна, у Вас золотые ручки.


Ленуся, так ведь правда, ЗОЛОТЫЕ!!! Молодец!

----------


## талант

Очень красиво!

----------


## ivano

Умничка бабушка,очень красиво !!!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> картину сделала я для Даши


Леночка,какая ты рукодельница?! :Blink:  :Ok:  Вот повезло Дашеньки с бабусею  :Aga:

----------

рима (09.11.2017)

----------


## Anisoara

Леночка, картина-супер :Ok:  Талантливый человек-талантлив во всем!  Дашенька может смело сказать: "Такого подарка ни у кого нет!" 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Elen2

*Для желающих повозмущаться,могу сказать сразу: я была против такого праздника,но хозяин-барин.*
Доброе утро. Прошли мои праздники. Вы помните ,что мне заказали Хэллоуин? Все прошло хорошо.3 недели - это маловато для подготовки,но дети справились.
Утренник - Младшие и средние прошел очень душевно и смешно. Герои -молодцы,постарались.Ведущая - умница,оделась  правильно и деток видела на празднике.
На старшей ,воспитателя перемкнуло,это был ее первый утренник и она испугалась. Простояла до конца праздника,прижавшись к стене. Пришлось мне вести праздник.Но и с этим справились.
Фантазия некоторых родителей меня просто празила. Забинтовать ребенка(а это мой ведущий в ст. гр) с ног до головы..... :Meeting: Как ребенок должен двигаться? эти бинты падают и естественно, мешают что -либо выполнять. Под бинтами какой-то синтепон,а в зале жара невыносимая.2 дурищи мамашки надели маски на детей силиконовые ,я  предупредила ,что в зале жарко...,но кто же слышит этого музрука?пока никто. Дети просто измучились.Зато мамашки выпендрились друг перед другом. 
*фотоотчет по Хэллоуину.*
[img]http://*********su/6356953m.jpg[/img]
Даша играла Барабашку  
[img]http://*********su/6346713m.jpg[/img]
Мои герои
[img]http://*********su/6337497m.jpg[/img]
 Детки: 
могу сказать. что когда воспитатель попыталась снять маску, мамаша ее надела опять [img]http://*********su/6319065m.jpg[/img]
Шляпы ведьм,я тихонечко поснимала с деток [img]http://*********su/6322137m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6313945m.jpg[/img]
улыбнулась , просматривая  фотки. Возле родителей летало привидение [img]http://*********su/6305753m.jpg[/img]
И дальше все,как и положено.Детки стихи рассказывали, песни пели.
[img]http://*********su/6299609m.jpg[/img]
это ведущая Анечка,воспитатель средней группы.
[img]http://*********su/6296537m.jpg[/img]

----------

na4a (14.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Оркестр "Добрый мастер"  [img]http://*********su/6351832m.jpg[/img]
Ариночкина игра "Карусель из ленточек" ихорошо видно Кикимору,очень у нее хороший костюм был.
[/url][img]http://*********su/6341592m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6314968m.jpg[/img]
Дальше "Хвост Бабы Яги"
[img]http://*********su/6345688m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6333400m.jpg[/img]
Аннимашка Л.В. Кирилловой  [img]http://*********su/6340568m.jpg[/img]
Баба Яга и кикимора раздают подарки  ,обратите внимание на тыквы у них в руках  [img]http://*********su/6325208m.jpg[/img]
а это уже старшая группа,снимать было некогда,я  вела утренник.
[img]http://*********su/6319064m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6318040m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Хэллоуин


Прикольно,но наши далеки от этого.Как восприняли родители?????

----------


## Сентябринка

> я была против такого праздника,но хозяин-барин.


Ленусь, посмотрела фото и самой стало страшно! Бедная детская психика! Я на новый год предупредила уже вновь набранные группы: никаких костюмов человеков- пауков и т.д,  в закрытых недышащих масках! Приведение - это просто ужас! Как ты это все осилила? Такой нестандартный и недетский праздник!  Думаю, тебе это далось нелегко.... сочувствую...  И желаю, чтобы  Новый год "заказали" провести  по *твоему* выбору!!!!!!! А он будет, точно, правильным и классным, я знаю!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Izmail96

Леночка,  ну  ты  просто  молодец!!!!!!  Никто  из  нас  ( по  крайней  мере  в  мою  бытность)  такого  не  проводил....  Я  поймала  себя на  мысли,  что ,  наверное,  не  смогла  бы  такое  шоу  состряпать...

----------


## натела

Лена , мне очень жаль тебя, что имея такой колосальный опыт работы, ты проводила праздник нечисти, многие верующие  да и не верующиебыли бы в шоке, куда мы катимся. 



> Никто из нас ( по крайней мере в мою бытность) такого не проводил.


Это точно, а зачем это детям?



> Леночка, ну ты просто молодец!


Это даже не оговаривается, просто задача была у неё дурацкая.

----------


## Elen2

И никто слова не сказал про зал и украшение. :Tu: 
у меня есть еще вот такой славный домик [img]http://*********su/6340585m.jpg[/img]
Две вместительные кладовки. где  могут спрятаться ,переодеться. накраситься  .как минимум 5 взрослых героев.
[img]http://*********su/6328297m.jpg[/img]
В зале есть огромный балкон,там живут вот эти чудесные попугайчики  [img]http://*********su/6317033m.jpg[/img]



> Как восприняли родители?????


На бис в младшей и средней,наслушалась кучу комплиментов.  :Ok: 
А в старшей сидели,как засватанные,даже  хлопать детям не хотели. Хотя дети великолепно спели песни,танцевали средне,но на хорошую 4-ку, играли, сами понимаете, с удовольствием.




> И желаю, чтобы Новый год "заказали" провести по твоему выбору!


Наташенька, я и здесь сделала по-своему.Мы весь утренник искали  Осень,играли, пели, стихи про осень читали,складывали пазлы,чтобы вернуть Осень в зал. Просто эти костюмы.....Е-мое,я им удивлялась. А видели бы вы,как я шапки остроконечные с ведьмочек- малышек снимала. потому что было неудобно деткам. У меня все пианино было шляпами завалено, я пользовалась на празднике синтезатором.Короче,главное, чтобы детям нравилось.
 Старшая группа вела себя идеально, но они все время ждали ужасов, а здесь  пришла развеселая Баба Яга,забавный Барабашка и милая,славная Кикимора. :Grin: 




> не смогла бы такое шоу состряпать


Светуль,куда бы ты делась? Еще как бы написала и разучила....Наша пенсия  оставляет желать лучшего. Без работы не обойдешься.




> Это даже не оговаривается, просто задача была у неё дурацкая.


Наташенька, сижу и улыбаюсь. :Grin: Интересно. что мне на новый год будут командовать?




> ты проводила праздник нечисти, многие верующие да и не верующиебыли бы в шоке, куда мы катимся.


Я проводила праздник Осени и герои были обычными для утренников,добрые. веселые.
А как крутики детей одели, это их дело.Вмешиваться в это не буду. Работа дороже.

----------


## окси 777

Леночка, сплошной восторг. Как бы я хотела к тебе на праздник попасть. А лица детей... это дорогого стоит. А оформление какое... ,я бы не додумалась, наверное. Лена , а что за огненное привидение летало, я так и не поняла

----------


## талант

> многие верующие да и не верующиебыли бы в шоке, куда мы катимся.


Девочки, относитесь к этому философски а не фанатично-категорично. У меня кума в америке, прислала моей Оле ожерелье с золотыми черепами и камнями. Оля аж пищала. я стала ругаться с ними обеими - что это плохая энергетика и что я не разрешаю такое носить - на что мне кума сказала - не придумывай себе проблем , это атрибутика рокеров. и  она просто зашла в магазин и купила там. короче. а мне понравилось. ЧЕСТНО. я сама хочу такое провести. хихи. ну простите меня. я брала когда - то кусок хелоуина, когда на осень мы по странам катались, то ыпомню что в гарбуз засовывала фонарик и морда вырезана была. С другой стороны - наши привидения, бабки ежки, кикиморы - что мы их не используем разве на утренниках??. это самые нужные герои!. Потому что всегда нужно показать что добро побеждает зло. а как оно победит если зло не пришло??
Лена, я вот по поводу оформления сразу и хотела сказать - что полный шок! КРУТО!




> А как крутики детей одели,


 хихи

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> славный домик


Домик,чудесный,купили,или спонсоры????

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> что полный шок!


А я и не знаю,что сказать, :Meeting: не обычно,короче я ещё не понимаю,а может и у нас современим такие праздники будут делать?,вот например "День Валентина"потихонечку,потихонечку,и мы начили справлять.

----------


## Irina61

> Леночка, ну ты просто молодец!!!


Леночка -фото классные, оформление ндравится  :Yes4: . 



> просто задача была у неё


Лена ее выполнила на 5+, дети радовались, родители остались довольны. Наташ,  тема - в Ленином случае выбора не было -или -или, куда деваться?  Это "продвинутая" завед. так решила



> С другой стороны - наши привидения, бабки ежки, кикиморы - что мы их не используем разве на утренниках??. это самые нужные герои!. Потому что всегда нужно показать что добро побеждает зло. а как оно победит если зло не пришло??


да, это точно. А какие современные мультики дети смотрят -уродливых персонажей, монстриков с рожками и клыками, в магазинах такие куклы -мультяшки востребованы, так что наших детей не напугаешь Хеллуином. Но... я тоже не люблю такие темы.



> И никто слова не сказал про зал и украшение


 :Grin:  :Ok:  
[img]http://*********su/6306808m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Леночка, какая ты молодец! Все под силу. Не даром говорят, что дело мастера боится...

----------


## berryX

> фотоотчет по Хэллоуину.


Ух-ты! Это в детском саду?!!!!!Я для старшей проводила один раз в саду, но младшие..... Конечно, работы,Леночка, ты проделала О-О-Очень много. И мне бы хотелось там поучаствовать  :Grin: Интересненько! Всё так подобрано - зал украшен :Ok: , герои все  :Ok: А видео снимали?



> Простояла до конца праздника,прижавшись к стене. Пришлось мне вести праздник.


Это как? Может она за тебя на ф-но играла в это время? :Taunt:  Вот это было-бы перевоплощение  :Taunt: 



> Возле родителей летало привидение


 :Taunt: 
Лен, тебе "спасибки" родители сказали?

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, я вот по поводу оформления сразу и хотела сказать - что полный шок! КРУТО!


Талантик мой любимый,спасибо. :Yahoo: 




> хихи


А  у меня-то как глазки округлились.... :Girl Blum2: 




> Домик,чудесный,купили,или спонсоры????


Оль,частный детсад...Его сразу преобрели.




> вот например "День Валентина"потихонечку,потихонечку,и мы начили справлять.


Оль.я его уже на момент ухода проводила,и игровушкой и в виде викторины.....




> оформление ндравится


Спасибо,Иришка.




> А какие современные мультики дети смотрят -уродливых персонажей, монстриков с рожками и клыками, в магазинах такие куклы -мультяшки востребованы, так что наших детей не напугаешь Хеллуином. Но... я тоже не люблю такие темы.


Это 100% правда.
Иришик,взаимно.Я тебя обожаю.




> Леночка, какая ты молодец! Все под силу. Не даром говорят, что дело мастера боится...


Ирочка,спасибо.

----------


## Elen2

> А видео снимали?


Ирочка, родители да.....Но я их не знаю.




> Это как? Может она за тебя на ф-но играла в это время?


Ир.частный сад.зачем мне -старушке,молодые соперницы? :Grin: 




> Лен, тебе "спасибки" родители сказали?


Только словами и много :Grin: 
Здесь никому спасибки не дают.Потому что считают,у воспиток большие зарплаты.

----------


## berryX

> Ир.частный сад.зачем


А-а-а, я в часном тоже Хеллоуин проводила (правда в 2011 г.) - я там и сценарист и ведущая была(без соперниц)  :Taunt: 



> Здесь никому спасибки не дают.


Знаю. Я про моральный аспект  :Grin:

----------


## julchonoc

*Elen2*, СПАСИБО за фото, так держать! Колосальная работа, зал украшен по-новому! Молодец!

----------


## Elen2

> Знаю. Я про моральный аспект


Да,говорили.
А старшие удивили, только один  сказал до свидания.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## mishel61

> Для желающих повозмущаться,могу сказать сразу: я была против такого праздника,но хозяин-барин.





> фотоотчет по Хэллоуину.


Лена умничка, безмерно рад за тебя,- самое главное, что у тебя горят глазки,-
про усталость не спрашиваю (валерьянка всегда стоит в шкапчике,- дело то житейское...),
был бы рядом, ящик шампани с меня.




> И никто слова не сказал про зал и украшение.


Но вот, даже если все промолчали, ты же сама знаешь, все очень мило и хорошо.
С начинанием тебя.




> . Лена , а что за огненное привидение летало, я так и не поняла


Да- да, а как приведение летало?

Лен ты меня извини, времени совершенно нет, так наскоками бываю на форуме.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## НСА

Леночка, молодец! Всё чудесно организовала и провела!  Да по другому и быть не могло  :Ok:  
Хотя я этого праздника не понимаю, чужой он для нас и не нужный  :No2:   (но что поделаешь, если всё зависело от нас :Meeting: )

----------


## Elen2

*Новогоднее оформление.*
Девочки,кто-то просил новогоднее оформление.Вот что мне понравилось в прошлом году.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

julialav (10.12.2015), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), muzrukv (07.12.2019), Ніка (20.11.2016), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

*Растяжка на стену : С новым годом!*
Вот такими буквами (спасибо автору)
[img]http://*********su/6672884m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/mzpw2wBlkpVc7

*И еще одна растяжка из моих запасов*
[img]http://*********su/6670839m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/DZRnNIVJkpVjU

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Note (09.12.2015), Ніка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> а ссылки скрыты))


Наташа, я исправляю ошибки новичков.Умнее ничего не придумала ,как открыть такую тему  у себя.

----------


## Elen2

*еще одна растяжка нашлась "Здравствуй ,зимушка- зима"*
[img]http://*********su/6629647m.jpg[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/ny9DeLxakpYrU

_Балеринки -снежинки_ [img]http://*********su/6624515m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/cgHulQRKkpYuE

*Новогодние деревья и елочки*

https://yadi.sk/d/b_nf6xpNkpYza
*
Троны для Деда Мороза  * [img]http://*********su/6657285m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/T5ycfP5Ekpaap

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## НАТА ЛИВ

> Балеринки -снежинки


Леночка СПАСИБОЧКИ за материал  :Tender:

----------


## нинчик

спасибо за чудесную подборку

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,посмотрите на стране мастеров увидела снеговичка симпатичного.
[img]http://*********su/6640926m.jpg[/img]
а вот мастер -класс по изготовлению

----------

mochalova19 (01.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Ой,какая прелесть.Новогодний посвечник

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодняя игрушка на елку с детками*

----------

laratet (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Елочные игрушки своими руками*



И еще вариант

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Note (09.12.2015), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Как сделать обезьянку своими руками*


обезьянка из колготок

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

из чего можно сделать обезьянок?

----------

laratet (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Еще одна обезьянка

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

> из чего можно сделать обезьянок?


ой ,які класні,шкода що часу на все не вистачає,але потрібно зробити ,хоч маленьку мавпочку а то не пощастить у наступному році

----------

Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Как старые новогодние шарики  превратить в новые и красивые

----------

laratet (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> ой ,які класні,шкода що часу на все не вистачає,але потрібно зробити ,хоч маленьку мавпочку а то не пощастить у наступному році


Алла, в первом видео .где обезьянку делают из носка. вы максимум потратите час-два. чтобы сделать себе символ года.

----------


## Elen2

И еще мастер -класс по изготовлению игрушек

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Note (09.12.2015), Наталія а (09.12.2015)

----------


## Шевячок

Я тут у тебя впервые, сколько интересного!!!

----------


## катя 98



----------


## berryX

Леночка, огромное спасибо! Классная тема -  много интересного! Спасибо за нужный материал! :Ok:

----------


## E-lena

> Растяжка на стену


Нужная вещица! Спасибо. У нас зал раньше синий был - так у меня есть растяжка синяя с золотом. А теперь перекрасили... зал стал очень теплым, уютным, а вот о растяжке я и не подумала. Эта очень даже подойдет!



> на стране мастеров увидела снеговичка


Класс! Я с малыми зависла дома... Заболел Ванюха. А этот мастер-класс как раз поможет Мишане не скучать. _Спасибо!_

----------


## elen82

Ленусик, спасибо за чУдные украшалочки!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Леночка,спасибо :Tender:  за шикарный материал по оформлению,очень нужный материал. :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> А этот мастер-класс как раз поможет Мишане не скучать. Спасибо!


Делайте ,Ленусик.Мишаньке побыстрее выздороветь. Можно и игрушки на елку поделать.




> Классная тема - много интересного!


Ириш, это новичок нечаянно открыл  новую,ненужную тему  у меня в мастерской. Вот я уже и исправляла огрехи.



> сколько интересного!!!


Людочка,рада тебя видеть у себя в гостях.




> спасибо за чУдные украшалочки!





> за шикарный материал по оформлению,очень нужный материал


Делюсь чем могу. Всегда рада быть полезной.

----------


## solnet

Леночка, спасибо, как все красиво и своевременно...потому что уже готовимся к оформлению Нового года....

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Лена! Спасибо за интересную тему! Пока многое не вижу!

----------


## Lina_21

Спасибо! Классная темка.  У меня времени на поделки нет, а вот дочь-рукодельница заинтересуется

----------


## гунька

> Растяжка на стену : С новым годом!


Спасибо, Леночка!!!!

----------


## sima

Леночка, спасибо за нужную  и полезную подборку!

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> Новогоднее


Спасибо!

----------


## Ната25

Огромное спасибо за чудесных обезьян. Все так просто и здорово!

----------


## Elen2

НА этом выпускном было хорошее оформление.по-этому добавлю  в эту тему, фотки с праздника.
у внучки был выпускной,хотелось сделать что-то особенное. 
Сделала `Гусарский бал`. Все было очень красиво,родители и плакали ,и смеялись. Снимали на городское телевидение,по просьбам зрителей показывали 4 раза. 

*Гусарский бал .* 
*Для того,чтобы посмотреть фото ,нажмите на ссылочку.*


 http://*********su/2017594m.jpg  http://*********su/2019642m.jpg  http://*********su/2002234m.jpg 
а это начало ,сценка `Три девицы`  http://*********su/2003258m.jpg 
А это дядя из Бородино пришел поделиться опытом с детьми  http://*********su/1998138m.jpg 
Певица Елка  http://*********su/1982778m.jpg 
Старый граф и принцесса  http://*********su/1979706m.jpg 
цыганский танец  http://*********su/2012477m.jpg 
Танго  http://*********su/2006333m.jpg

----------


## Elen2

*Осеннее оформление* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Осенние листочки


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irulia (19.07.2019), irusa (09.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Вытынанки  на 8 марта*
[img]http://*********su/6638152m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6640200m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (09.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016)

----------


## Irina55

Спасибо за интересные идеи в оформлении. Обязательно воспользуюсь ими. Иногда кажется, что всё придумано и сделано, а проходит время и появляются всё новые и новые шедевры. Это очень хорошо! Желаю всем новых,гениальных идей! Спасибо.

----------


## Elen2

*Добрый день, сделала для себя подборку по оформлению муз.стендов. 
Предлагаю вашему вниманию.* 
 муз стенды.rar  
https://yadi.sk/d/pVq5g2WVkzYbX

----------

laratet (09.12.2015), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), Note (09.12.2015), Svetius (18.01.2016), Ладога (05.01.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), Триолька (25.01.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## irysia

Спасибо  большое  за  идеи,  вы  наша  палочка  выручалочка :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

пообещала выставить *маски петушков и курочек*. Вот архив с масками. 


 http://*********org/2576327m.jpg  http://*********org/2571207m.png  http://*********org/2558919m.jpg 
http://yadi.sk/d/uZOv1Yi01y8Sr

----------


## Elen2

* объемные снежинки.* 

http://yadi.sk/d/hZTOBa_-DRmTB
Украшения окон и зеркал к Новому году. http://*********ru/4906204m.jpg 
http://yadi.sk/d/agNJcU7uDRQMi

----------

Anisoara (16.12.2015), genek (16.12.2015), irusa (09.12.2015), laratet (09.12.2015), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), strelka_64 (26.12.2015), Ладога (05.01.2016), окси 777 (13.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*А это мастер -класс,как сделать цветы сакуры .* 


http://yadi.sk/d/b2GDx0MAJGanc

*Вот ласточки* 

http://yadi.sk/d/rR3k9_hOJGWPM

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016)

----------


## muzik

> Добрый день, сделала для себя подборку по оформлению муз.стендов.


Большое спасибо !

----------


## Elen2

*Оформление на новый год. Очень люблю работать с тканями, по-этому,в основном работа с тканью,шариками. И оформление зеркал.*

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

E-lena (09.12.2015), elen82 (09.12.2015), forel (09.12.2015), irusa (13.12.2015), julchonoc (09.12.2015), laratet (10.12.2015), Lempi (09.12.2015), leonora_ (09.12.2015), mishel61 (09.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Victorya (09.12.2015), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Валя Муза (10.12.2015), Дивинская Мила (09.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (09.12.2015), Левадана (09.12.2015), НАТА ЛИВ (09.12.2015), Наталія а (09.12.2015), ОЙКОВ (09.12.2015), света73 (10.12.2015), талант (11.12.2015), Тариэлька (09.12.2015), Удомля (09.12.2015), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Левадана

Ленусь, ничего не вижу)))

PS. Все, увидела, утащила))) Спасибо!

----------


## laratet

> *Оформление на новый год. Очень люблю работать с тканями, по-этому,в основном работа с тканью,шариками. И оформление зеркал.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


На жаль, не бачу. Але за весь попередній матеріал величезне ДЯКУЮ! Можливо, в когось є українські літери-розтяжка?

----------


## Дивинская Мила

Я також люблю тканини і вже 2 роки використовувала витинанки, пора щось міняти. Піддивлюсь якусь ідею в тебе.

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Лена, добрый день! Я тоже люблю работать с шариками и тканями, пока что мне ещё это доступно в денежном отношении.

----------


## irusa

> Украшения окон и зеркал к Новому году.


Леночка! Спасибо за новые идейки! Попробую что-то воплотить в жизнь!

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Большое спасибо за классные идейки!!!! :Party:

----------


## маина ивановна

> маски петушков и курочек.


Гарненькі маски думаю діткам сподобаються. списибі що поділились.

----------


## jarinka

> Очень люблю работать с тканями, по-этому,в основном работа с тканью,шариками. И оформление зеркал.


я тоже ткани люблю, но  в саду подработном их нет..... всё экономили и покупать пока не собираются...  не знаю, как и оформлять буду

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2015)

----------


## Світланочка

> Спасибо за новые идейки!


І мені дуже цікаво подивитись, чомусь також не бачу, можливо я тут ще не писала через те :Tender: 
Ура, вже все видно! Дякую, Олена Володимирівна! :Ok:

----------


## laratet

> *Элементы оформления  к 8 марта.*
> 
> *большие цветы ,в человеческий рост и их изготовление.*
> [IMG]http://*********ru/3824679m.jpg[/IMG]
> https://yadi.sk/d/mkIaNBjB2Yym4
> 
> *И опять зазвучали  вопросы о трафаретах бабочек.Бабочки  и шары большие.*В папке есть новые.[IMG]http://*********ru/3864614m.jpg[/IMG]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Ну яка ж краса! Обов язково використаю на свято. Дякую!

----------

genek (16.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Нашла в инете.*
[img]http://*********su/6766897m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6774065m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6752561m.gif[/img][img]http://*********su/6757681m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6815024m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Elen2

*таблица каллорийности на  100гр*
[img]http://*********su/6774064m.gif[/img]

Таблица нормативов на празднике  в детском саду.
http://www.docme.ru/doc/920444/tabli...-prazdnike--1-
https://yadi.sk/i/EkBpbCibmBCCN
[img]http://*********su/6796595m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6787379m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6780211m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6766899m.jpg[/img]
*Схема развития детской речи*
[img]http://*********su/6760755m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6763827m.jpg[/img]
*Техника чтения*
[img]http://*********su/6809906m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla.kalinichenko (13.12.2015), ivano (12.12.2015), keliot (12.12.2015), lolu66 (12.12.2015), macka (12.12.2015), mishel61 (12.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (12.12.2015), Tania-112a (20.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (12.12.2015), катя 98 (12.12.2015), Ладога (13.12.2015), Ніка (20.11.2016), опал1 (13.12.2015), Триолька (25.01.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*А это сладкий подарок ко Дню Святого Николая.*
[img]http://*********su/6779186m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (12.12.2015), laratet (17.12.2015), lolu66 (12.12.2015), macka (12.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (12.12.2015), катя 98 (12.12.2015), Королёк (26.01.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), опал1 (13.12.2015), Пензева Людмила (17.12.2015)

----------


## julchonoc

> Таблица нормативов на празднике в детском саду.


Спасибо, очень полезная информация!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Надо сделать одни такие санки перед входом в музыкальный зал.... начальство на них видит Снеговика...


Наташенька, может хоть чуток тебе поможет  идея
[img]http://*********su/6759567m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6762639m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6753423m.jpg[/img]
и схемки
[img]http://*********su/6750351m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6756495m.jpg[/img]

----------

laratet (17.12.2015), lolu66 (14.12.2015), mishel61 (13.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), muzik (13.12.2015), solnet (13.12.2015), Ладога (13.12.2015), Ледок (11.02.2016), Наталія а (13.12.2015), окси 777 (13.12.2015), опал1 (13.12.2015), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## solnet

Леночка, спасибо 100 раз!!!! То что нужно, выручалочка ты наша!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо 100 раз!!!! То что нужно, выручалочка ты наша!!!!!


Наташенька, рада помочь.

----------


## leonora_

> может хоть чуток тебе поможет идея


Лен, а у меня есть такие простенькие санки. Выставлю у тебя, чтобы не потерялись. Вдруг и такие нужны будут.
[img]http://*********su/6812873m.png[/img]

схема

[img]http://*********su/6795466m.png[/img]

и можно обклеить две стороны, а середину самим придумать
[img]http://*********su/6803657m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6792393m.jpg[/img]

Распечатывала на двух листах бумаги и склеила, получились большие

----------

AntonAsa (14.12.2015), Elen2 (13.12.2015), laratet (17.12.2015), lolu66 (14.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (15.12.2015), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Ладога (13.12.2015), Ледок (11.02.2016), НСА (14.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,я сегодня занималась интересным и приятным для себя делом. Делала новогодние игрушки.
Вот  они все вместе
[img]http://*********su/6761398m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6805449m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6785993m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6778825m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6765513m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6805448m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6788040m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6767560m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen82 (14.12.2015), julchonoc (15.12.2015), Kolpachiha (14.12.2015), laratet (17.12.2015), lolu66 (14.12.2015), mishel61 (15.12.2015), Note (16.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (15.12.2015), SVETOK35 (16.12.2015), ВесСнушка (15.12.2015), Дивинская Мила (15.12.2015), зулико (08.02.2016), Ирина-2012 (15.12.2015), катя 98 (14.12.2015), Левадана (15.12.2015), Ледок (11.02.2016), Людмила ZUM (14.12.2015), НСА (14.12.2015), ОЙКОВ (14.12.2015), опал1 (14.12.2015), Пензева Людмила (15.12.2015), Раисса (16.12.2015), Рыбка (14.12.2015), Татиана 65 (14.12.2015), Татьяна муза (14.12.2015), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Anisoara

> Делала новогодние игрушки.


Леночка, молодец!!! Надеюсь, немножко отвлеклась и получила массу положительных эмоций :Derisive:

----------

Elen2 (14.12.2015)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, какая красота,  молодец - золотые ручки   :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (14.12.2015)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Делала новогодние игрушки.


Игрушки просто прелесть! Леночка, у тебя золотые ручки и фантазия :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (14.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> особенно с жёлтыми бантиками - игрушки-веселушки.


Да. все полосатые игрушки смотрятся хорошо.
на самом деле выглядят лучше.это я такая фотографильщица....



> Ну просто чудо чудесное!!!


Спасибо.

----------

Пензева Людмила (17.12.2015)

----------


## зулико

Лен, какая прелесть! А что внутри? Шарики? Или поролон?

----------

Elen2 (15.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> Шарики? Или поролон?


Это я купила  просто пенопластовые формы и сама оформляю их.Красный - неудачный.Но бог с ним.

----------

зулико (16.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

* актуальный в этом году вопрос :Пальмы своими руками*



> А мне нужна пальма Где взять????


Оль,сделать. Купить листья большие  шт 5-6,вместо ствола держак для лопаты,обмотать его бечевкой,которой когда-то  на почте заворачивали посылки, в  нескольких местах  повесить  по кругу нити на петлях длинной 10 см,как юбочки  для балеринок делают.и введро в песок, можно в раствор.Будет замечательная пальма.Это более легкий и быстрый.
Есть такой вариант  http://www.sdelaysam-svoimirukami.ru...h-butylok.html
http://www.chudopredki.ru/8262-kak-s...er-klassy.html
здесь много видео -уроков из шаров,пластилина, пластиковых бутылок  
http://yandex.ua/video/search?text=к...t=1450259104.1
[img]http://*********su/6758074m.jpg[/img]
Более простой вариант [img]http://*********su/6813373m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6791869m.jpg[/img]
Вот очень простая. [img]http://*********su/6789821m.jpg[/img]
Пальма из гофрированной бумаги http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ole...post213099800/
И здесь загляниhttp://www.evna.by/post/palma-svoimi-rukami-107
А здесь много разных картинок  https://yandex.ua/images/search?text...k=1&source=wiz

----------

ivano (17.12.2015), keliot (16.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.12.2015), Ssvetochka (20.12.2015), Лильчик (16.12.2015), Пензева Людмила (17.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> завтра буду химичить,


Ира-Берри  подсказала отличный вариант и легкий.

Доделала сегодня я елочку,показываю
[img]http://*********su/6783500m.jpg[/img]

----------

berryX (17.12.2015), elen82 (17.12.2015), ivano (17.12.2015), Kolpachiha (16.12.2015), laratet (17.12.2015), mara400 (17.12.2015), mishel61 (16.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), pet30 (16.12.2015), виктория птица (16.12.2015), Пензева Людмила (17.12.2015), Рыбка (16.12.2015), талант (16.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Мастер-класс по елочке найден на ютубе Светой Дерди*

----------

ivano (17.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (17.12.2015)

----------


## solnet

Лена, какие красивые шарики, здорово и елочка-симпатюлька! рукодельница!

----------


## Elen2

*С Днем Святого Николая!*
[img]http://*********su/6833295m.gif[/img]
*Пусть Святой Николай порадует вас своими подарками и подарить радость и благополучие.*
Я для своей внучечки сделала такие саночки ,потратила ровно 15 минут [img]http://*********su/6856847m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6849679m.jpg[/img]
Боком [img]http://*********su/6854799m.jpg[/img]
Саночки вниз головой [img]http://*********su/6855823m.jpg[/img]
Поближе [img]http://*********su/6841487m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6847631m.jpg[/img]
Рассказываю :все соединила  тонким скойчем
 полозья- это сладкие леденцы
Снизу  прицепила на скойч 2 пачки бенгальских огней.
По бокам - 2  красивые,ароматизированные свечечки на новый год
А в саночки уложила все, что моя внучка любит:
шоколадку, желе(упаковочка),разноцветные ручки, 2 блокнотика в школу,влажные салфетки (написано антимикробные :Grin: ),денежки и шоколадного Деда Мороза.

----------

berryX (20.12.2015), laratet (26.12.2015), mishel61 (20.12.2015), notka47 (20.12.2015), Oksyyy (19.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (19.12.2015), solnet (19.12.2015), ВесСнушка (19.12.2015), катя 98 (19.12.2015), опал1 (19.12.2015), Раисса (20.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

так же сделала вчера еще 4 новогодние игрушки,больше всех нравится игрушка из мешковины
[img]http://*********su/6838401m.jpg[/img]
 большая игрушка с золотой и изумрудной тесьмой
[img]http://*********su/6824065m.jpg[/img]
2 малышки полосатенькие,одна в белых разводах
[img]http://*********su/6816897m.jpg[/img]
и  еще одна из мешковины
вид прямо [img]http://*********su/6875264m.jpg[/img]
сбоку[img]http://*********su/6832256m.jpg[/img]
сзади[img]http://*********su/6825088m.jpg[/img]

----------

berryX (20.12.2015), ivano (19.12.2015), laratet (26.12.2015), mishel61 (20.12.2015), notka47 (20.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (19.12.2015), solnet (19.12.2015), yu-k-a (09.01.2016), ВесСнушка (19.12.2015), Дивинская Мила (19.12.2015), зулико (08.02.2016), кэт радистка (19.12.2015), Левадана (19.12.2015), Лильчик (19.12.2015), опал1 (19.12.2015), Раисса (20.12.2015), Тиса (19.12.2015)

----------


## elen82

Лена, красотища неописуемая, золотые руки!!! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Я для своей внучечки сделала такие саночки ,потратила ровно 15 минут


Дашутка моя была такая довольная. Оказалось  ,что ручечки какие-то особые и Даша их хотела давно. Блокноты ей срочно нужны :Grin: А альбом по рисованию нужен срочно.старый закончился.

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*,  Леночка, чудесные саночки! Я тоже сегодня посылочку отправила детям и внуку, такого же Деда Мороза и обезьянку шоколадную к сладостям в сапожок вложила. А если бы увидела твои саночкии раньше, то такие же сделала.Вот опасаюсь, как бы шоколадные игрушки не сломались при пересылке среди подарков. Вроде хорошо упаковала:-)

----------

Elen2 (20.12.2015)

----------


## Светлячок75

> актуальный в этом году вопрос :Пальмы своими руками


к вашим пальмам подойдут обезьянки 
[img]http://*********su/6831118m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6815758m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6873089m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), Elen2 (20.12.2015), Grosmat (21.12.2015), julchonoc (20.12.2015), laratet (26.12.2015), Lina_21 (20.12.2015), Ssvetochka (20.12.2015), yu-k-a (09.01.2016), Дания (20.12.2015), Дивинская Мила (20.12.2015), Маргошик68 (20.12.2015), опал1 (20.12.2015), Ритуля 666 (20.12.2015), Татиана 65 (20.12.2015), ЯЛЮБАВА (20.12.2015)

----------


## Раисса

Ленусь, рукодельница! Настоящее эксклюзивное богатство!!! Очень дорогая в плане украшений у тебя нынче ёлочка будет и красиииивая!!! Я тоже люблю мастерить игрушки и разные финтифлюшки, но КОТЫ....В этом году праздник без украшений! Молодец, Лен, душеньку порадовала! :Yes4: 
Ой, саночки увидела позже - красотень! Вот ведь как у нас фантазия для своих любимок работает!!! Леночка, классный подарок :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (20.12.2015), mishel61 (21.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> к вашим пальмам подойдут обезьянки


Какая прелесть!Спасибо огромное. Мне особенно нравится верхняя обезьянка,игрушечка на елочку.

----------


## Elen2

> Очень дорогая в плане украшений у тебя нынче ёлочка будет


Раюшка,я не для себя делаю,а на  подарки и на продажу.До обезьянок еще руки не дошли.

----------


## berryX

> Я для своей внучечки сделала такие саночки ,


Леночка, не хватает слов для восхищения! Как красиво получилось! Возьму себе на вооружение (может внуки будут когда-то....) Спасибо за интересные идеи! :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Е-мое, я опять забыла про вытынанки - обезьянки. Простите. Даже не помню.кто просил*
Загляните, там не только витинанки-обезьянки.[img]http://*********ru/8177009m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8181105m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8160625m.png[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), berryX (26.12.2015), diak (25.12.2015), laratet (26.12.2015), Lina_21 (25.12.2015), mishel61 (25.12.2015), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2015), strelka_64 (26.12.2015), кэт радистка (25.12.2015), Лорис (26.12.2015), ОЙКОВ (25.12.2015), Ритуля 666 (29.12.2015)

----------


## strelka_64

Леночка, спасибо за такую замечательную тему! Просмотрела ещё не всё. Очень люблю вытынанки. За них отдельное спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), irusa (04.01.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (29.12.2015), НАТА ЛИВ (08.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Украшения окон и зеркал к Новому году. http://*********ru/4906204m.jpg 
> http://yadi.sk/d/agNJcU7uDRQMi


*Спасибо за идеи!
Оформление окон в нашем музыкальном зале:*
[img]http://*********net/6237821m.jpg[/img]

----------

Elen2 (05.01.2016), muzrukv (02.12.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Настоящее эксклюзивное богатство!!! Очень дорогая в плане украшений у тебя нынче ёлочка будет и красиииивая!!! Я тоже люблю мастерить игрушки и разные финтифлюшки, но КОТЫ


Раюшка, все игрушки на Новый год раздарила. :Meeting:

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,обещала  показать  какие комбинезоны  я  пошила Николь своей и подругиному питомцу Кексу.
у нас на улице -зима,хотя вместо снега -лед.
[img]http://*********ru/8296762m.jpg[/img]
а это Николь в новом комбезике.
[img]http://*********ru/8257850m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8261946m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8321341m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8309053m.jpg[/img]
А это Кекс в своем новом комбезике.
[img]http://*********ru/8314173m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8299837m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8292669m.jpg[/img]
Это Кекс у хозяйки на руках [img]http://*********ru/8284477m.jpg[/img]

----------

Izmail96 (10.01.2016), Note (11.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (11.01.2016), Анжела72 (09.01.2016), Валя Муза (10.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (10.01.2016), катя 98 (10.01.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), Маргошик68 (10.01.2016)

----------


## nat_music

На Новый год , фигурки выполнены из флиса и бусинок


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/77Fi/5L76H47im
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9QEA/CVcaFft88

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2016), laratet (10.01.2016), mishel61 (09.01.2016), yu-k-a (09.01.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), окси 777 (24.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, молодец, такие моднявые любимцы  :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> На Новый год , фигурки выполнены из флиса и бусинок


Зал у Вас замечательно оформлен. :Ok:  Вы- рукодельница и умница. Я такие фигурки не умею делать,к сожалению.

----------


## mishel61

Лена, поздравляю с рождеством!
[img]http://*********ru/8320329.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (10.01.2016)

----------


## Валя Муза

> какие комбинезоны я пошила Николь своей и подругиному питомцу Кексу.


уявляю, як вони себе модно почувають! Цьомали?

----------

Elen2 (23.01.2016)

----------


## Izmail96

> ,обещала показать какие комбинезоны я пошила


Леночка,  просто  класс!!!!!  Я  бы  сама  такой  купила  для  своего  дурбецила   пса:    мёрзнет,  а  в  будку  идти  не  хочет...  так  мы  с  мужем  в  прошедшие  морозы  натягивали  ему  мои  джемпера.

----------


## Elen2

> Я бы сама такой купила для своего дурбецила пса


Светик, а какой он по размеру твой пес?Если ты хоть чуточку умеешь шить,возьми детскую куртку со штанами и на старой машинке,иначе не возьмет современная по толщине швы.Если есть скайп,я тебе объясню как шить

----------


## Izmail96

> Светик, а какой он по размеру твой пес


  Ленусь,  по  размеру  он  кабан  раскормленный....  У  меня  руки  не  с  того  места  растут...  я  бы  купила  с  удовольствием  ему  комбез...

----------

Elen2 (23.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,увидела на ютубе видео и подсела опять
*Цветы на 8марта*



*А здесь ромашки*


*
А вот розочка*

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), alla-mus (24.02.2016), Dilya6467 (24.01.2016), faina (08.04.2016), irysia (29.02.2016), Jellenna (04.02.2016), Ketvik (29.01.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), laratet (24.01.2016), Lenylya (24.01.2016), leonora_ (24.01.2016), livni (30.05.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), moderm (10.01.2017), nezabudka-8s (24.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.07.2018), Treya (25.02.2016), Valesy (24.01.2016), Валя Муза (24.01.2016), Королёк (26.01.2016), лариса61 (29.01.2016), Татиана 65 (24.01.2016), Эдита (23.01.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (10.02.2019), ЮЛилиана (03.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

И такой цветок понравился



*А какие замечательные шарики можно сделать.Правда чуток побольше времени займут*



*Гиганские цветы оригами*



А это оригами  бабочки

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), alla-mus (24.02.2016), faina (08.04.2016), irysia (29.02.2016), katerina33 (03.03.2019), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), laratet (24.01.2016), leonora_ (24.01.2016), livni (30.05.2016), marina111 (10.02.2016), moderm (10.01.2017), strelka_64 (24.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.07.2018), Valesy (24.01.2016), лариса61 (29.01.2016), окси 777 (24.01.2016), Татиана 65 (24.01.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (10.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Оригами бантики*

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), alla-mus (24.02.2016), irysia (29.02.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), laratet (24.01.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), strelka_64 (24.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.01.2016), ttanya (10.02.2016), Valesy (24.01.2016), Zinaida68 (26.02.2016), лариса61 (29.01.2016), Ніка (31.01.2017), окси 777 (24.01.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (10.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Что можно сделать из остатков обоев



Девочки, посмотрите ,какие бабочки из остатков обоев здесь предложены

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), alla-mus (24.02.2016), berryX (24.01.2016), galy-a (24.01.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), laratet (24.01.2016), SvetaH (20.04.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.07.2018), Valesy (24.01.2016), yu-k-a (23.01.2016), Валя Муза (24.01.2016), Виноград (08.04.2016), Королёк (26.01.2016), ландыш64 (24.01.2016), лариса61 (29.01.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), Лорис (24.01.2016), Людмила Музыка (27.01.2016), МАРИСЕ (01.12.2018), Сентябринка (23.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,посмотрите  какая идея с оформлением восьмерки* Эту идею можно использовать и для большой  восьмерки на стену.




*А вот восьмерочка в подарок, но так же можно сделать большую восьмерку*



Оформление из шариков

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), berryX (24.01.2016), faina (08.04.2016), galy-a (24.01.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), Lenylya (24.01.2016), marih (24.01.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), Treya (25.02.2016), Valesy (24.01.2016), Валя Муза (24.01.2016), ИннаНичога (26.01.2016), Королёк (26.01.2016), лариса61 (29.01.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), окси 777 (24.01.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (10.02.2019)

----------


## berryX

Леночка, всё такое интересненькое! И всё в одной темке собрано!  :Ok:  Спасибо - я тут у тебя зависну на долго!!!  Может по кофейку? :Yes4:  Я угощяю!

----------

Elen2 (24.01.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Вы уже зал к 8 готовите, а мне только удалось фотки вытащить с Нового года. Вот такой у нас зал был в этом году
[img]http://*********ru/8388798m.jpg[/img], [img]http://*********ru/8452273m.jpg[/img],
[img]http://*********ru/8450225m.jpg[/img], [img]http://*********ru/8438961m.jpg[/img],
[img]http://*********ru/8424625m.jpg[/img], [img]http://*********ru/8419505m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), Elen2 (24.01.2016), Lusik (09.02.2016), marina111 (26.04.2016), Valesy (24.01.2016), ИннаНичога (26.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Вы уже зал к 8 готовите, а мне только удалось фотки вытащить с Нового года. Вот такой у нас зал был в этом году


Оксаночка, у тебя совместный с физруком зал? Посмотрела на разметку на полу.молодец!

----------


## Elen2

Мои оформления на 8 марта,за последние 3 года



> надумала в этом году на всю центральную стену сделать ветку сакуры, потемнее, чтобы контраст был и нежно- розовые объемные цветы и такие же цветы на лампы.


Я делала с сакурой. очень нежно и красиво,2014
[img]http://*********ru/8450228m.jpg[/img]
И вот это оформление было удачным.Очень красиво смотрелось.2013
[img]http://*********ru/8443060m.jpg[/img]
А это оформление было таким ярким и красивым, что оставили его на мини-мисс
[img]http://*********ru/8416436m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), avdeev2000 (24.01.2016), berryX (24.01.2016), galy-a (24.01.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), Valesy (24.01.2016), буссоница (25.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (24.01.2016), ИннаНичога (26.01.2016), лариса61 (10.02.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), нинчик (24.01.2016), СИПСИК (24.02.2016)

----------


## Королёк

> Девочки,увидела на ютубе видео и подсела опять
> *Цветы на 8марта*
> 
> 
> 
> *А здесь ромашки*
> 
> 
> *
> А вот розочка*


первые  цветы из просто гофрированной она  мягкая, а вот другие  из  креповой  бумаги  она  тоже  гофрированная,  только жёсткая и хорошо  держит  форму.    Цветы  из  нёё просто  класс,   особенно  красиво смотрятся   на  ободке   для костюма  цветов.

----------

E-lena (28.01.2016), irysia (29.02.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), зулико (08.02.2016), ИннаНичога (26.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,для рукодельниц и просто не ленивых увидела идейку на ютубе,как сделать красивые ушки нашим маленьким артистам.*

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), ivano (08.02.2016), Lapsik 061 (17.02.2016), laratet (08.02.2016), leonora_ (08.02.2016), Lusik (09.02.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), n@denk@ (08.02.2016), SVETLANA M. (08.07.2016), ttanya (08.02.2016), Valenta (08.02.2016), Veramar62 (08.02.2016), Елабужанка (07.02.2016), зулико (08.02.2016), катя 98 (07.02.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), Ніка (08.02.2016), окси 777 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Посмотрите  какие замечательные чехлы для телефонов.Я и себе сделаю.*

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), зулико (08.02.2016), катя 98 (07.02.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

> красивые ушки нашим маленьким артистам.


Лена, спасибо за видео-урок! Классные ушки! 



> замечательные чехлы для телефонов.


СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[q=Русалка 10] Коллеги поделитесь, пожалуйста, как сделать бабочки - вытанки на оформление зала к 8 марта. [/q]
*Архив Бабочки (много)разные*
https://yadi.sk/d/EvMk9lTmJLMjv
*Бабочки-вытынанки*[img]http://*********ru/8615326m.jpg[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/Z_TAYBzQoW3Fr

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), julchonoc (08.02.2016), Lapsik 061 (17.02.2016), Lusik (09.02.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), romada (02.04.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), Долира (10.02.2016), Ладога (08.02.2016), лариса61 (10.02.2016), Ледок (11.02.2016), Лильчик (30.12.2016), Ніка (08.02.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (08.02.2016), опал1 (09.02.2016), Танічка (27.02.2016), эллона (19.02.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Мне Лолочка сделала подарочек для представления  меня в родителям.



> Что за студия, если не секрет?


Это общее направление студии


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (24.02.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), sluda2 (30.08.2021), ОЙКОВ (22.02.2016), Пензева Людмила (24.02.2016)

----------


## Mandarinka-79

:Oj: Елена, здравствуйте! Зашла к Вам по ссылочке  и попала в сказочный, гостеприимный домик! :Tender:   :Yahoo: На одном дыхании просмотрела все странички. Какая же Вы необыкновенная мастерица и волшебница! Понравились все ваши работы!  :Ok:  :Aga: Большое Вам СПАСИБО  :Thank You:  :Vishenka 33: 
*Отдельное Вам спасибо за все ваши наработки, ваш огромный труд, большой накопленный материал и щедрость, с которой вы делитесь с нами*. :Oj:

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

> А это Кекс в своем новом комбезике.


Всегда удивляюсь тем, кто шьет такой "эксклюзив"! Тут себе юбку не могу собрать, а уж на собачек..)))
Спасибо, Леночка, за ваши "шаловливые" ручки и что делитесь собранным материалом!
Удачи))

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

> Мои оформления на 8 марта,за последние 3 года
> 
> Я делала с сакурой. очень нежно и красиво,2014
> [img]http://*********ru/8450228m.jpg[/img]
> И вот это оформление было удачным.Очень красиво смотрелось.2013
> [img]http://*********ru/8443060m.jpg[/img]
> А это оформление было таким ярким и красивым, что оставили его на мини-мисс
> [img]http://*********ru/8416436m.jpg[/img]


Леночка! Вы такая Умничка! Все просто, красиво, элегантно, воздушно!!! Спасибо за прекрасные идеи, которыми Вы делитесь с нами!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Janna156 (07.01.2017), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Цветы на 8марта




*Спасибо большое , очень пригодится!*

----------

Elen2 (04.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

здравствуйте,мои хорошие!А я вчера  не просто так сидела , бездельничала. Делала маленькие сюрпризики-магнитики на 8 марта,за день всего 5 получилось.Если сегодня клеевые палочки куплю, то доделаю до конца,бусинки не приклеяла,не хватило клея.
Это все вместе
[img]http://*********ru/8897031m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8901127m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8890887m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8889863m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8896007m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8882695m.jpg[/img]

Доделала еще  2 магнитика,показываю
[img]http://*********ru/8960430m.jpg[/img]

И украсила жемчужинками те ,что за день сделала:
[img]http://*********ru/8914336m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (07.03.2016), Victorya (07.03.2016), К.Т.В. (07.03.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), Наталія а (29.12.2016), ОЙКОВ (07.03.2016), Оля Алешина (07.03.2016), Татиана 65 (07.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Оформление к празднику "Бантики для солнышка".*Объясняю ,почему бумажное оформление.Вешала на зеркала в хореографическом зале.солнышко очень всем понравилось.я решила вам показать.Развесила в коридоре. Пусть гости думают,что у меня Новый год. :Grin: 
[img]http://*********ru/8854042m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8903197m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8890909m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8889885m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (07.03.2016), Janna156 (07.01.2017), mochalova19 (07.03.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), зулико (29.12.2016), Лариса Антонова (07.03.2016), Ніка (31.01.2017), рима (09.11.2017), Татиана 65 (07.03.2016)

----------


## laratet

> я вчера не просто так сидела


А Вы говорите лентяйка! Очень красиво!  :Ok:  А из чего цифра?

----------

Elen2 (07.03.2016)

----------


## laratet

> празднику "Бантики для солнышка"


Елена, я что-то пропустила? А где у вас будет праздник или это раньше было? Солнышко чудесное - вспомнилась песенка. Очень красиво!!! :Tender:

----------


## yuzef

Леночка! Я поражаюсь! Вы просто волшебник! Куда не зайду, Вы всегда есть.. и у Вас есть, что почерпнуть, чему поучиться

----------

Elen2 (07.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> А из чего цифра


Из картона. Коробку из под обуви разрезала.




> А где у вас будет праздник или это раньше было?


Так уже прошел. В субботу провела  для детей и мам детского центра.Это частный заказ.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! Я поражаюсь! Вы просто волшебник! Куда не зайду, Вы всегда есть.


Я не волшебница,я пенсионерка.Вот и выдумываю для себя  задачи ,а потом мужественно их преодолеваю :Grin: 
Бездельничать скучно.



> и у Вас есть, что почерпнуть, чему поучиться


Я 30 лет музруком,учителем музыки  в школе, ведущей мероприятий не зря потратила. Люблю свою работу.

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016)

----------


## yuzef

> Я не волшебница,я пенсионерка.Вот и выдумываю для себя задачи ,а потом мужественно их преодолеваю
> Бездельничать скучно.


То, что человеку платят пенсию, ещё ничего, не означает! Главное, какая у него душа! А у Вас душа 20-ти летней. Значит Вы молодая, шебуршная девушка :Grin:

----------

Elen2 (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> молодая, шебуршная девушка


Ага,молодая,озорная, поворотливая

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Нет! Вот такая

----------

Elen2 (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Делала маленькие сюрпризики-магнитики на 8 марта


Прелесть какая! :Ok: 



> Пусть гости думают,что у меня Новый год.


А почему Новій год? Как раз в тему весена, птички, листочки.. :Grin: 



> А у Вас душа 20-ти летней. Значит Вы молодая, шебуршная девушка


Точно сказано!

----------

Elen2 (16.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

> Ага,молодая,озорная, поворотливая

----------

Elen2 (16.03.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Леночка, спасибо за бесценный материал! Столько интересного! "Побежала" смотреть. :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (16.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Сценарий и музыка к нему здесь. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5192817

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Olga Beliaeva (01.04.2016), ОЙКОВ (01.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*День Смеха ,1 апреля в Одессе.*
Это мы с Дашутой вышли на Дерибасовскую к Гор. саду.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



И сразу нам встретилась вот такая стоячая постель


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

[img]http://*********ru/9204233m.jpg[/img]
К стулу знаменитому даже подойти не удалось,у входа  в горсад стояла арка...мы тоже не пробились.
*Это парад Юмора видео*
https://yadi.sk/i/T1RxML76qgZNZ
[img]http://*********ru/9180681m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9237000m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9224712m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9229832m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9216520m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9223688m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina61 (03.04.2016), ivano (02.04.2016), Kolpachiha (03.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), mara400 (02.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (02.04.2016), Note (02.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Анжела72 (02.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Левадана (02.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (02.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[img]http://*********ru/9220616m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9202184m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9206280m.jpg[/img]http://*********ru/index.php[img]http://*********ru/9224715m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9213455m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (02.04.2016), Kolpachiha (03.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (02.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), говорушка (03.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Левадана (02.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (02.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

это мы вышли к оперному театру, посидели у фонтана


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



И вышли на Приморский бульвар
[img]http://*********ru/9197067m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9183755m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9187851m.jpg[/img]
Сначала встретили гетьмана,потом барышню с малышкой и сладостями
[img]http://*********ru/9227786m.jpg[/img]
 в 2008 году на Приморском бульваре велись работы ,а обнаружили кувшины,амфоры,кости...Застеклили и оставили  типа мини-музея
я попыталась снять видео, но солнце уже так светило,что мало что видно,хотя если приглядетьсято можно увидеть
  Видео  https://yadi.sk/i/n2luU2rXqgaHZ
[img]http://*********ru/9234957m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen82 (02.04.2016), ivano (02.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (02.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Анжела72 (02.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Лариса12 (02.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (02.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

А потом подошли к Потемкинской лестнице,там стояла большая сцена и встретили таких вот красавиц и красавцев
[img]http://*********ru/9211405m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9212429m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9191949m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9196045m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (02.04.2016), Kolpachiha (03.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (02.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Анжела72 (02.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

послушали частично концерт и пошли искать себе ресторанчик с нормальными ценами,вернулись  опять на Дерибасовскую
[img]http://*********ru/9184769m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9178625m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9236992m.jpg[/img]
Встретили свинюшку-морячку,она ,как нормальное домашнее животное шла на поводке   [img]http://*********ru/9224704m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9223680m.jpg[/img]
все собаки,которые были  рядом просто сошли с ума,такой ужасный шум стоял [img]http://*********ru/9196036m.jpg[/img]

----------

Kolpachiha (03.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (02.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Анжела72 (02.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), Оксана Васильевна (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравились куклы на магазинчиках
[img]http://*********ru/9184768m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9190912m.jpg[/img]
Вот такой колоритный  продавец торговал сладкой ватой [img]http://*********ru/9179648m.jpg[/img]
 Никогда не видела эту  огромную корову на Дерибасовской или она недавно появилась , или я невнимательная


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Увидела такие красивые мотоциклы,а потом только поняла,что и сами байкеры рядом  [img]http://*********ru/9195011m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (02.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), marih (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Анжела72 (02.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), Левадана (02.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), ОЙКОВ (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

На встречу попались очаровательные фиксики [img]http://*********ru/9209346m.jpg[/img]
Послушали музыкантов уличных,скрипач просто супер 
https://yadi.sk/i/RgKgcfkbqgbn3
Скрипач  https://yadi.sk/i/kl7kzkfkqgboa
Зашли в детский магазин "Антошка",цены просто заооблачные,я столько в месяц не получаю
но там такой динозавр ,как живой
Видео  https://yadi.sk/i/lU-s_u7-qgbtd
 И озеро с водопадом с золотыми рыбками,рыбки каждая по килограмму, не меньше 
  Видео  https://yadi.sk/i/797svVAlqgbzw

----------

ivano (02.04.2016), laratet (02.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (02.04.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2016), катя 98 (03.04.2016), кэт радистка (02.04.2016), Маинька (02.04.2016), Татиана 65 (02.04.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## elen82

Ленуся, я в восторге, причем в полном!!!! Особенно заворожила Потемкинская лестница!!!!!!!!! У вас там такая теплынь, такая красота!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (02.04.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> И сразу нам встретилась вот такая стоячая постель


А я сразу и не поняла: вроде, стоишь, а за спиной - постель.... :Blink:  Долго глаза в кучку собирала, пока не прочитала, что она стоячая.  :Taunt: Хорошо погуляли!  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (02.04.2016)

----------


## НСА

ЛЕНОЧКА, ФОТО ЧУДЕСНЫЕ  :Ok:  ДАШУЛЬКА ТАК ВЫРОСЛА, КРАСАВИЦА  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (02.04.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Леночка, видно хорошо погуляли, молодцы, обе с Дашунькой красавицы! Как я соскучилась по Одессе.....

----------

Elen2 (02.04.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Как я соскучилась по Одессе....


И я :Tender:  Просто ,супер!!! :Ok: Спасибо,Леночка за экскурсию,я как будто побывала вместе с вами на улицах города.Хочу в Одессу!!!!Праздник удался!И у вас и у нас,благодаря твоей фотосессии. :Aga:

----------

Elen2 (06.04.2016), ЮЛилиана (06.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Как я соскучилась по Одессе.....


Приезжай,я буду рада с тобой пообщаться и погулять по Одессе.




> ДАШУЛЬКА ТАК ВЫРОСЛА, КРАСАВИЦА


Внуки растут, а мы стареем.




> Праздник удался!И у вас и у нас,благодаря твоей фотосессии.


Оленька, рада буду видеть.

----------


## yuzef

Доброе утро Леночка! Посмотрел Ваш фото-отчёт, с удовольствием. Классные фотки. А вот праздник, уже не тот :Meeting:  Не сравнить с прошлыми годами :Tu:

----------

Elen2 (06.04.2016)

----------


## ВикторриЯ

http://*********ru/9233003.jpg
 Это мы деткам на выпускной постарались!!Примите- за идею!!!

----------

Elen2 (06.04.2016), macka (25.05.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), n@denk@ (13.04.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), Valesy (27.04.2016), Венерочка (18.04.2016), Лильчик (06.04.2016), Шоко- Lady (14.04.2016), ЮЛилиана (06.04.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, огромное спасибо за фото и видео! :Yahoo:   Очень интересно посмотреть было ,массу удовольствия получила!!! :Yes4:   А вы то там красивые какие!!!! :Ok: 



> мы деткам на выпускной постарались


Виктория, сами надували и оформляли??? У нас такое заказывают родители...

----------


## julchonoc

> Примите- за идею!!!


У нас в саду традиция, выпускники сами украшают зал шарами, нанимают людей и платят деньги естественно! Родители согласны, начальство не против.

----------

Elen2 (09.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Покажу кусочек из занятия по космосу,старших к сожалению,забыла сфоткать.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.06.2016), балалайка (05.04.2017), велюни (10.03.2017), Дзюбкина (05.04.2018), катя 98 (13.04.2016), Лариса12 (29.03.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (12.04.2016), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020), Ремзия (05.04.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (18.04.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (13.04.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*МАСТЕР-КЛАСС ПАСХАЛЬНОЙ ПОДЕЛКИ СВОИМИ РУКАМИ «ЦЫПЛЕНОК НА ЯЙЦО»*

http://педагоги-и-родители.рф/master...na-yajtso.html

*И еще один мастер -класс Пасхальный цыплёнок. МК.*
http://olganikiv.blogspot.ru/2012/03/blog-post_08.html

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.06.2016), sv37 (15.04.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), Valesy (15.05.2016), катя 98 (13.04.2016), Олюр (28.04.2016), Я ,Наталья! (13.04.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

> В детском саду всегда так)


А у нас родители по 20 грн скинулись (с 3х групп), я купила все, что хотела и тоже сама буду украшать, так как был горький опыт  - родители сами украсили зал и это был УЖАС, а переделывать нельзя... вот с тех пор я лучше сделаю сама, как мне надо! Хотя очень трудно все самой делать и конечно же никто из родителей тебе даже спасибо не скажет...

----------


## Elen2

> родители сами украсили зал и это был УЖАС, а переделывать нельзя...


Наташенька, по-этому оформление всегда обсуждалось со мной.Именно родители со мной обсуждали оформление.

----------


## Lapsik 061

> 1 апреля в Одессе.


Спасибо, Леночка, за чудесную экскурсию по красивейшему городу Одессе!Прямо горячий отчет по прошедшему празднику. Как буд-то бы сама там побывала. Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

*Поделки к Пасхе с малышами*



Работы того же автора

----------

laratet (27.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Valesy (15.05.2016), катя 98 (14.05.2016), Наталія а (24.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Еще очень простые работы к Пасхе*

----------

laratet (27.04.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Valesy (15.05.2016), катя 98 (14.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

День Победы,оформление очень скромное.
[img]http://*********ru/9741321m.jpg[/img]

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Valesy (15.05.2016), катя 98 (14.05.2016), Татиана 65 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Искала 1 июня ,оформление для улицы.Честно говоря,буду делать смешанное оформление.Собрала небольшие идеи для оформления.
[img]http://*********ru/9849252m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9832868m.jpg[/img]
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/49us/AC7bmb6Ci

----------

julialav (23.05.2016), mishel61 (23.05.2016), mochalova19 (23.05.2016), pet30 (23.05.2016), t.chernetskaia (23.05.2016), Анжела72 (26.05.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.05.2016), зулико (23.05.2016), катя 98 (23.05.2016), Маргошик68 (23.05.2016), Татиана 65 (03.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (03.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

это фотки 1 июня на улице.
это ясли ждут  малышей [img]http://*********ru/9964864m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9961792m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9967936m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/9965888m.jpg[/img]



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



И обещанные танцы хореографа Алексея.Мои идеи он забраковал и ставил СВОИ ТАНЦЫ.
*первый "Танец цветов"*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7ML/GFA5zNVmp
*
вТОРОЙ ТАНЕЦ "САЛЮТ"*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/38GY/aYsXkMHQW

----------

Alena Stenkovay (04.06.2016), ivano (03.06.2016), mishel61 (03.06.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), NikTanechka (04.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (03.06.2016), Анжела72 (03.06.2016), Венерочка (04.06.2016), катя 98 (03.06.2016), Маинька (03.06.2016), Маргошик68 (03.06.2016), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020), ЮЛилиана (03.06.2016)

----------


## Шевячок

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mochalova19 (03.06.2016), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020)

----------


## mochalova19

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Лена, посмотрел на "танец", - и выполнил свои монтаж для твоего хореографа:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5220124


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016), Ладога (03.06.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

> И обещанные танцы хореографа Алексея.


Лена! От просмотра стало грустно - где танцы???? Массовая дискотека младших детей. Я наверно старомодна, но люблю чтобы маленькие дети движения выполняли ритмично и согласовывали их с текстом. Сейчас столько забавных песен- танцев, которые понятны детям по содержанию и соответствуют их возрасту.

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016), na4a (24.09.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

OlgaOle4ka (15.08.2018), Татиана 65 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Anisoara

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (03.06.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## julialav

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Анжела72

Танцы, конечно, одно название! Что ж это за специалист, да еще со своей танцевальной мастерской? Но малышня улыбнула - такие они непосредственные, маленькие повторяшки!

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Это Даша с Бякой-Забиякой


Леночка, какая Дашенька уже взрослая стала!



> И обещанные танцы хореографа Алексея.


 :Jopa:  полная!!! Жесть!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Паганини

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Венерочка

> первый "Танец цветов"





> вТОРОЙ ТАНЕЦ "САЛЮТ"


Добрый день. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (04.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

Маленькая экскурсия по  Одессе.Мы с Дашей возвращаемся домой.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Irina61 (17.06.2016), ivano (17.06.2016), Kolpachiha (17.06.2016), Lapsik 061 (29.12.2016), Olga Beliaeva (18.06.2016), Венерочка (17.06.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.06.2016), Екатерина Шваб (17.06.2016), катя 98 (17.06.2016), Маргошик68 (17.06.2016), Наталія а (17.06.2016), Удомля (17.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (17.06.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, чудесное путешествие получилось :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (17.06.2016)

----------


## Grosmat

Леночка, видно, что прекрасно отдохнули, получили ты и Дашенька массу положительных эмоций!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.06.2016)

----------


## эллона

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Леночка, чудесное путешествие получилось


Это точно. :Aga:  Елена Владимировна, вы умница, такой праздник устроили своей внучке! :Ok:  Вам нужно дать почетное звание "Самая лучшая бабушка на свете"!

----------

Elen2 (17.06.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

А можно и мне посмотреть фотоотчет?

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

> дать почетное звание "Самая лучшая бабушка на свете"!


 Действительно, бабушка замечательная!!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> такой праздник устроили своей внучке


нет, это внучка мне устроила праздник.Сначала ,великолепно сыграла Игринку на празднике,а потом  устроила бабуле экскурсию.Я-то ведь ни о таком кафе,ни о других прелестях не знала... идеи не мои.

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Хочется полюбоваться на Одессу и двух красавиц,сим сим,откройся :Tender:

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Да,Даша скоро совсем взрослая будет :Smile3: А бабуля не меняется,молодая,яркая и энергичная :Meeting:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> экскурсия по Одессе


Класс,люблю Одессу,молодцы одесситы,что только не придумают для отдыха :Vah: .А с котиками просто супер,не каждый может позволить себе зависти кошку,а дети так любят с ними играть.Нет слов :Meeting: Идейка,класс!!!
Леночка,молодец,что находишь время для отдыха,а Дашенька,какая большая???  :Meeting: Удачи! супер бабуси и Дашульки! :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> нет, это внучка мне устроила праздник.Сначала ,великолепно сыграла Игринку на празднике,а потом  устроила бабуле экскурсию.Я-то ведь ни о таком кафе,ни о других прелестях не знала... идеи не мои.


Но все равно Вы большая умница! Не каждая бабушка может уделять столько времени своей внучке, как Вы (видно по предыдущим фото и праздникам ко Дню рождения). Хорошо, что Дашенька ценит Вас и любит, вон какой сюрприз с кафе кошек устроила.

----------


## Elen2

*Показываю фотки с развлечений "В гости к зайке" для манюнек.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mochalova19 (08.10.2016), SVETLANA M. (08.07.2016), окси 777 (11.07.2016), Татиана 65 (08.07.2016), ЮЛилиана (11.07.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Девочки, кто-нибудь делал снежинки, с которыми можно танцевать, то есть держать в руках? Ламинированные листочки - понятно - просто вырезать. А вот как быть с ажурными снежинками??? После ламинирования узоры вырезать просто нереально.... Поделитесь идеями, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Elen2

*А это средние в "Стране веселых мячей"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irulia (19.07.2019), ivano (08.07.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.07.2016), Борковская Н (16.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Татиана 65 (08.07.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

> Показываю фотки с развлечений "В гости к зайке" для манюнек.





> А это средние в "Стране веселых мячей"


Лена, спасибо за красочный и подробный фотоотчет. По лицам ребятишек видно, что они с удовольствием принимают участие в празднике.  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, а ты не можешь фотки скинуть снежинок из пенопласта, если. конечно, есть таковые? Заранее большое спасибо!!!


 Особо не искала,но вот , что быстро  попалось.
здесь мастер-классы  https://www.yandex.ua/yandsearch?rdr...t=1468072454.2
[img]http://*********ru/10456423m.png[/img]
А это архив снежинок

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ivano (10.07.2016), na4a (24.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.07.2016), SVETLANA M. (10.07.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Олюр (22.04.2017), ЮЛилиана (11.07.2016)

----------


## окси 777

> Девочки, кто-нибудь делал снежинки, с которыми можно танцевать, то есть держать в руках? Ламинированные листочки - понятно - просто вырезать. А вот как быть с ажурными снежинками??? После ламинирования узоры вырезать просто нереально.... Поделитесь идеями, пожалуйста!!!


У нас продаются вот такие [img]http://*********ru/10426277m.jpg[/img]  В одной упаковке 3 шт, но они обычно 3-х цветов

----------

Elen2 (11.07.2016), SVETLANA M. (11.07.2016)

----------


## окси 777

> У нас тоже продаются такие ,но они маленькие для танца.


Лена, мы с ними танцевали и мне не показались они маленькими. Я даже перемерила 36 см

----------


## Elen2

*Небольшая подборка с осенним оформлением*
[img]http://*********ru/11495244m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11489100m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

annkir (06.10.2019), Dilya6467 (24.09.2016), EVGESKA (24.09.2016), ivano (24.09.2016), julchonoc (25.09.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), laratet (24.09.2016), Lena22 (27.06.2019), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), n@denk@ (24.09.2016), na4a (25.09.2016), nastiabar (11.06.2017), Nich Tanya (08.10.2016), Note (25.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (24.09.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), solnet (24.09.2016), tolga (26.10.2016), Valenta (30.08.2021), Алёна Гиль (14.09.2018), Алусик (11.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Борковская Н (16.10.2016), Валя Муза (24.09.2016), вау (20.10.2016), Дзюбкина (08.01.2017), замбурская (24.09.2016), Зиля 6 (04.08.2019), Ладога (24.09.2016), Лорис (24.09.2016), маина ивановна (24.09.2016), Ніка (25.09.2016), Наталія а (24.09.2016), окси 777 (24.09.2016), Олюр (22.04.2017), Ритуля 666 (24.09.2016), Сентябринка (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016), Шевячок (24.09.2016), ЮЛилиана (26.09.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Небольшая подборка с осенним оформлением


 *Мне очень понравились яблоки! Спасибо!*

----------

Elen2 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Мне очень понравились яблоки! Спасибо!


Наташа,мне тоже.Потому и выставила их отдельно.Самое главное, очень просто  сделать,даже для нешьющих.

----------


## Elen2

И в догонку

40 идей осених работ.Обратите внимание на корону для Осени,украшение интерьера

http://snova-prazdnik.ru/podelki-iz-osennix-listev/

----------

E-lena (25.09.2016), EVGESKA (24.09.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), Note (25.09.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*И на следующей странице тоже идеи осеннего оформления*

----------

E-lena (25.09.2016), ivano (24.09.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), n@denk@ (24.09.2016), na4a (24.09.2016), окси 777 (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*МАСТЕР-КЛАСС «ОСЕННИЕ ЛИСТОЧКИ»*

http://podelki-doma.ru/podelki/risun...nnie-listochki

----------

--Ксения-- (09.10.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), na4a (24.09.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), vishulaev (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Сделайте с детками или внуками*

----------

Lara (24.09.2016), laratet (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), Борковская Н (16.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Наталія а (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

мордашка осени

 Розы из листьев 

Для рукодельниц


И еще с детками

----------

irysia (19.10.2016), ivano (24.09.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), laratet (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), n@denk@ (24.09.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Наталія а (24.09.2016), окси 777 (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Картины на стену 

А здесь листики гофрированные 

http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/master...2-sposoba.html

----------

Lara (24.09.2016), laratet (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), n@denk@ (24.09.2016), na4a (24.09.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), Дивинская Мила (25.09.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Наталія а (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Трафареты листьев
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/master...ie-listja.html

----------

ivano (24.09.2016), Lara (24.09.2016), ludmila_zub (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), n@denk@ (24.09.2016), na4a (24.09.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Ніка (25.09.2016), окси 777 (24.09.2016), Татиана 65 (24.09.2016), Я ,Наталья! (24.09.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

> Небольшая подборка


Спасибо, очень вовремя!

----------

Elen2 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Lara

Полюбовалась чудесной подборочкой, Спасибо, Лена!
[img]http://*********ru/11494249m.png[/img]

----------

Elen2 (24.09.2016), irysia (19.10.2016), laratet (24.09.2016), буссоница (26.09.2016), Лорис (24.09.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

Лена, спасибо за осеннюю подборку!

[img]http://*********ru/11506543.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (24.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*в ДОГОНКУ еще оформление*
[img]http://*********ru/11576778m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11561418m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11554250m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11548106m.png[/img]
*
И очень понравились эти шарики из листочков*
[img]http://*********ru/11545037m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11548109m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11541965m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina Sirin (08.10.2016), irusa (26.09.2016), irysia (19.10.2016), laratet (25.09.2016), Lempi (25.09.2016), MakaRock (25.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), na4a (27.09.2016), Валентина Андреева (25.09.2016), Дзюбкина (26.09.2016), Ніка (25.09.2016), НСА (25.09.2016), окси 777 (25.09.2016), Оленка ххх (14.11.2017), Татиана 65 (27.09.2016)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Леночка, спасибо за осеннюю подборочку оформления! Теперь есть от чего оттолкнуться.  :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (25.09.2016)

----------


## julchonoc

За подборочку спасибо!!! Буду трафареты брать.

----------

Elen2 (26.09.2016)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо большое  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (26.09.2016)

----------


## Дзюбкина

> *Элементы оформления  к 8 марта.*
> 
> *большие цветы ,в человеческий рост и их изготовление.*
> [IMG]http://*********ru/3824679m.jpg[/IMG]
> https://yadi.sk/d/mkIaNBjB2Yym4
> 
> *И опять зазвучали  вопросы о трафаретах бабочек.Бабочки  и шары большие.*В папке есть новые.[IMG]http://*********ru/3864614m.jpg[/IMG]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Ваш талант  многогранен! Спасибо Елена! вы  очень  помогаете  и  вдохновляете .

----------

Elen2 (26.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), na4a (27.09.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016)

----------


## oksana888

Спасибо!!! Сколько идей классных! Взяла  кое-что на заметку, будем трудиться и воплощать

----------

Elen2 (26.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Для тех,кто взял  яблочко на сюрприз.
q=elenat] Дорогие коллеги! Помогите, пожалуйста, идейками, как сделать бутафорский помидор и яблоко. Думала, что найду большие контейнеры в форме помидора и ябл [/q]
Есть разные варианты:
Заказать в инете:
[img]http://*********ru/11673215m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11730558m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11698814m.jpg[/img]
Из пластиковых бутылок:
[img]http://*********ru/11710078m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11703934m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11695742m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11686526m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11677310m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina Sirin (08.10.2016), Nata S (13.10.2016), Борковская Н (16.10.2016), буссоница (08.10.2016), НСА (14.10.2016), Татиана 65 (08.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Полюбовалась чудесной подборочкой,


И понравилась такая Осень
[img]http://*********ru/11685490m.jpg[/img]
*А вот  мои запасы с осенними растяжками и  алфавитами*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

EVGESKA (09.10.2016), Irina Sirin (08.10.2016), Irina55 (23.10.2016), Irina61 (14.10.2016), julchonoc (09.10.2016), leonora_ (08.10.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), muzik (13.10.2016), na4a (14.10.2016), Nata S (12.10.2016), Note (06.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (08.10.2016), solnet (13.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (08.10.2016), tigricadn (16.10.2016), Борковская Н (16.10.2016), катя 98 (08.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (12.12.2016), Маинька (08.10.2016), НСА (14.10.2016), ОЙКОВ (14.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Тамара 379 (09.10.2016), Татиана 65 (08.10.2016), Тиса (09.10.2016), Я ,Наталья! (11.10.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.10.2016)

----------


## Victorya

Лена, ну когда ты всё успеваешь?! Спасибо за заботу!

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

> вот мои запасы с осенними растяжками и алфавитами


С такими запасами, можно праздник проводить! Спасибо! :Vishenka 24:  :Vishenka 04:

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо!!! Сколько идей классных! Взяла кое-что на заметку, будем трудиться и воплощать





> Лена, ну когда ты всё успеваешь?! Спасибо за заботу!





> С такими запасами, можно праздник проводить! Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

Показываю сады


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (14.10.2016), Irina55 (14.10.2016), Irina61 (14.10.2016), ivano (14.10.2016), jarinka (14.10.2016), laratet (14.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), Lempi (14.10.2016), MLV (14.10.2016), Nata S (15.10.2016), Nich Tanya (14.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (14.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (26.10.2017), solnet (15.10.2016), trinya116 (14.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), Дивинская Мила (14.10.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.10.2016), катя 98 (14.10.2016), НСА (14.10.2016), окси 777 (14.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Тамара 379 (15.10.2016), Татиана 65 (14.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (14.10.2016), ivano (14.10.2016), Kolpachiha (14.10.2016), laratet (14.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), Lempi (14.10.2016), marih (14.10.2016), mochalova19 (14.10.2016), Nata S (15.10.2016), solnet (15.10.2016), tigricadn (16.10.2016), vishulaev (14.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), говорушка (15.10.2016), Дивинская Мила (14.10.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.10.2016), катя 98 (14.10.2016), окси 777 (14.10.2016), Сентябринка (14.10.2016), Татиана 65 (14.10.2016), Удомля (16.10.2016)

----------


## laratet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (14.10.2016), laratet (14.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), solnet (15.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Дивинская Мила (14.10.2016)

----------


## mila110153

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (14.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Девочки, здесь осенние короны или короны для Осени*[img]http://*********ru/11847816m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/d/o0laTTNvwqwVY

----------

irysia (19.10.2016), ki-ki (28.10.2016), mochalova19 (14.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (14.10.2016), pet30 (14.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (24.10.2016), буссоница (14.10.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (12.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (15.10.2016), окси 777 (14.10.2016), Ольга Сара (23.10.2016)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо за идеи оформления! Частный сад конечно шикарный, лестница просто чудо!!!  В гос. саду  зал уютный и   украсила здорово, молодец  :Ok:  Удачи тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (14.10.2016)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

> здесь осенние короны или короны для Осени
> https://yadi.sk/d/o0laTTNvwqwVY


Спасибо, Леночка! Я сделала Осень по твоей картинке, получилось классно, в понедельник сделаю фото. В гос саду мне тоже нравиться оформление, я вторую стену сделала так же из того , что було- ткань и витинанки осенние.Мне нравиться. Покажу и вам.

----------

Elen2 (14.10.2016), Борковская Н (16.10.2016)

----------


## Шевячок

Лена, молодец!
Оформление от души!

----------

Elen2 (15.10.2016)

----------


## Nata S

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (15.10.2016)

----------


## Борковская Н

> *Сделайте с детками или внуками*


Очень красиво и  доступно.Спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (16.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), буссоница (16.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*следующий год- год Петуха. Как сделать маску петуха,смотрите видео.*

----------

diak (21.10.2016), Dilya6467 (21.10.2016), kapanatka1 (15.11.2016), Lara (26.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), lenik (21.10.2016), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), nastya19101983 (24.11.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), Note (21.10.2016), Oksyyy (21.10.2016), Анастасия Галанова (10.12.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Лорис (21.10.2016), МУЗОК (21.10.2016), Наталія а (21.10.2016), Парина (23.10.2016), Світланочка (27.10.2016), Светик80 (16.11.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Как сделать маску птицы своими руками из бумаги*
*Маска Ворона*

----------

Lara (26.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Наталія а (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Карнавальные новогодние маски своими руками из фетра*

----------

Dilya6467 (21.10.2016), Lara (26.10.2016), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Лорис (21.10.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Как сделать крылья для карнавального костюма

----------

Lara (26.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), linker_59 (20.02.2021), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (26.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

а здесь короны для принцес

----------

Lara (26.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (26.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Юбка -пачка

----------

EVGESKA (21.10.2016), Lara (26.10.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), lenik (21.10.2016), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), na4a (08.12.2016), Oksyyy (21.10.2016), Stashynj (29.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (26.10.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), окси 777 (21.10.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, столько идей!!! Огромное спасибо за прекрасную подборочку!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Анжела72

Леночка, спасибо за полезный материал! Изготовление атрибутов всегда актуально! А тут столько красоты!

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*New Year 2017 tutorial. Новогодний подарок 2017. Петушок - медальон из фоамирана: и видео урок*

----------

Lara (26.10.2016), lenik (21.10.2016), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2



----------

Irina55 (23.10.2016), Irina61 (27.10.2016), Lara (26.10.2016), n@denk@ (21.10.2016), Note (21.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (24.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Ледок (26.10.2016), Ніка (20.11.2016), Парина (23.10.2016)

----------


## moderm

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо за новогодние подсказки! Очень пригодится!


[img]http://*********ru/11929962m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (26.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Осеннее оформление в частном саду
[img]http://*********ru/11990818m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11981602m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11961122m.jpg[/img]
Баба Яга приходила в гости       [img]http://*********ru/11977510m.jpg[/img]
Ведущей была хозяйка(великолепная ведущая)[img]http://*********ru/11959077m.jpg[/img]
Осень очень своеобразно подошла к своему костюму,не скажу .что плохо.Просто не так ,как мы привыкли.
[img]http://*********ru/11961126m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (26.10.2016), Lara (29.10.2016), laratet (26.10.2016), lenik (03.12.2016), marih (27.10.2016), Oksyyy (26.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (26.10.2016), pet30 (26.10.2016), sima (26.10.2016), solnet (26.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Венерочка (26.10.2016), катя 98 (26.10.2016), Лильчик (26.10.2016), НСА (26.10.2016), окси 777 (26.10.2016), светуша (17.11.2016), Фрося (26.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Покажу осенний сундук и музыкальные грибочки
[img]http://*********ru/11948857m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11928377m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11986744m.jpg[/img]

 и на последок снимок  на центральной улице, деревья просто падают после урагана
[img]http://*********ru/11959096m.jpg[/img]

----------

ivano (26.10.2016), Lara (29.10.2016), n@denk@ (06.11.2016), Oksyyy (26.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (26.10.2016), pet30 (26.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Венерочка (26.10.2016), говорушка (27.10.2016), катя 98 (26.10.2016), Олена911 (26.10.2016), опал1 (26.10.2016), Ритуля 666 (05.11.2016), Фрося (26.10.2016), ЮЛилиана (27.10.2016)

----------


## Венерочка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (26.10.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018)

----------


## pet30

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (22.11.2019), larisakoly (27.12.2017), Note (06.09.2017), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Венерочка (27.10.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.10.2016), катя 98 (26.10.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, красота просто!  :Ok: Умница! :Yes4: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Oksyyy

Елена Владимировна, а музыкальные грибочки сами делали? Как? Бутылочки из под йогурта? А крышечки тогда из чего?

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Мне тоже грибочки понравились, хоть и мухоморчики!

----------

Elen2 (29.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> .Подскажи пожалуйста, у грибочков шляпки...из чего?


У меня куча пластмассовых маленьких шариков,мы их разрезали пополам и  прикрепили болтиком.Можно посадить на клей.



> Бутылочки из под йогурта?


Бутылочки из под йогурта .



> грибочки понравились, хоть и мухоморчики!


Можно не мухоморчики делать.Это воспитатели сами  разрисовали.
Вот музыка к музыкальным грибочкам, поделилась Наташа-Сентябринка.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Lara (13.11.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), Nata S (27.10.2016), Oksyyy (27.10.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.10.2016), катя 98 (27.10.2016), лариса61 (23.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (12.12.2016), Ніка (06.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> воспитателя играть роль осени


воспитатели играли и Бабу ягу, и Осень.

----------

катя 98 (27.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Мне тоже грибочки понравились, хоть и мухоморчики!





> Дуже гарний садочок у вас.





> Леночка, просто замечательные грибочки!!! Спасибо за идею со шляпками.... я делала из бумаги - получились хрупкие.... теперь попробую как ты.





> Молодцы , какие вы выдумщики





> Сколько всего интересного и красивого! спасибо!


На здоровье ,девочки. Рада вам помочь.

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## kapanatka1

Здравствуйте, Елена. Очень рада, что зашла к вам. Как интересно все. Скажите пожалуйста, а музыкальные грибочки как-то звенят или шуршат. Они чем-то наполнены.
Обязательно сделаем у себя такие. Если вы не против.

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Lara (20.11.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Ніка

Елена Владимировна, большое вам спасибо за ваши подсказки! :Thank You2:  Когда вы только все успеваете? :Vishenka 34:  Удачи вам и творческих успехов! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (23.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*ЦВЕТНАЯ  ОТРИСОВКА В ВОРДЕ ДЛЯ НОВОГОдНЕГО УТРЕННИКА.*
очень удобна тем, что текст  можно поменять



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*И еще несколько  цветных  консультаций по Новому году:*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irusa (09.12.2016), ivano (18.12.2016), Lara (10.12.2016), laratet (10.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), Ирина-2012 (07.12.2016), Ніка (06.12.2016), Наталія а (12.12.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), рима (09.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (11.12.2016)

----------


## na4a

Добрый день ,Елена, преклоняюсь перед вашим талантом.спасибо за Ваши идеи.На соседнем форуме ссылки открываются,а здесь нет.Подскажите как посмотреть.уж очень много интересного.Спасибо.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,таки я остановилась на таком варианте оформления

https://yadi.sk/i/a4R8fssq33uRDX
а зеркало уже оформила ,примерно так
https://yadi.sk/i/JDHa9qKE33uRJa

----------

Grosmat (18.12.2016), ivano (18.12.2016), Lara (18.12.2016), lenik (18.12.2016), leonora_ (18.12.2016), mochalova19 (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Nata S (19.12.2016), SNAR (19.12.2016), Валентина Андреева (29.12.2016), Венерочка (19.12.2016), Елена М (18.12.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (18.12.2016), Оленка ххх (18.12.2016), Сентябринка (18.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

савепик не работает  у меня...
Оформление музыкального зала



Понравились обручи

----------

Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), Lara (18.12.2016), lenik (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), SNAR (19.12.2016), Валентина Андреева (29.12.2016), Венерочка (19.12.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.12.2016), ИннаНичога (28.12.2016), катя 98 (18.12.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (18.12.2016), Оленка ххх (18.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://www.************.ru/_ld/23/77205883.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), Lara (18.12.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), lenik (18.12.2016), mochalova19 (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), olga90278 (19.12.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.12.2016), Елена М (18.12.2016), катя 98 (18.12.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (18.12.2016), Оленка ххх (18.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Простенько и со вкусом


Купол

----------

Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), Lara (18.12.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), lenik (18.12.2016), mochalova19 (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), olga90278 (19.12.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.12.2016), Елена М (18.12.2016), катя 98 (18.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (18.12.2016), Оленка ххх (18.12.2016), ЮЛилиана (27.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И еще один куплол

----------

Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), Lara (18.12.2016), larisakoly (27.12.2017), mochalova19 (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Валентина Андреева (29.12.2016), Елена М (18.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (30.12.2016), катя 98 (18.12.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (18.12.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

Лена, спасибо за наглядность. 



> И еще несколько цветных консультаций по Новому году:


Спасибо!  ..... Понравилось особенно обращение к папам!!! Не люблю  "Бабов Морозов"!!!!



> а зеркало уже оформила ,примерно так
> https://yadi.sk/i/JDHa9qKE33uRJa


Зеркало ОЧЕНЬ КРАСОЧНОЕ!!! Просто замечательно!
*Благоденствия и здоровья хозяюшке этого домика!!! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!*

----------

Elen2 (18.12.2016), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Зеркало ОЧЕНЬ КРАСОЧНОЕ!!! Просто замечательно!
> Благоденствия и здоровья хозяюшке этого домика!!! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!


Катюша,спасибушки.

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, обещала вам показать танцы от хореографа, к сожалению кроме  имени-Юля,  ничего о ней не знаю. Улыбаемся.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (26.02.2017), elen82 (29.12.2016), grichanka (20.02.2017), Irina61 (29.12.2016), ivano (29.12.2016), julchonoc (29.12.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), lipa29 (29.12.2016), muson521 (29.12.2016), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Nata S (29.12.2016), Note (29.12.2016), SVETLANA_NV (07.04.2017), Tatjanka54 (13.03.2018), Анжела72 (30.12.2016), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), зулико (29.12.2016), ИннаНичога (28.12.2016), ИяНаталия (30.12.2016), Левадана (29.12.2016), Маинька (29.12.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.02.2017), Рыбка (30.12.2016), талант (30.12.2016), Татиана 65 (29.12.2016)

----------


## mila110153

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------


## Kolpachiha

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

nastiabar (01.05.2017)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

> Уже можно расслабиться и получать удовольствие.


Танцы- Супер, точно получила удовольствие..........................А обсуждение было?

----------


## Дивинская Мила

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ina (11.02.2018)

----------


## yanik76

"Шедевры".....

----------


## Elen2

> Смогла только про лошадок посмотреть.Те почему то не открываютс


Открыла  еще на один день. У меня все показывало. просто нужно  щелкнуть пару раз.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**








> Музыка подобрана совсем не в тему , движений нету!


музыка подобрана современная,чтобы было круто :Taunt: 



> и при чем здесь паровозик , где она видела чтобы пони паровозиком ездили - бред какой то,


Ну вот так хореограф увидела  танец пони.




> Воспитка не отгораживалась от тебя она старалась что то показать


Я про пингвинов сказала.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> скорее бы подумала что феи Винкс


Фей ,к сожалению снять не получилось. Но девчонки старшие танцевали.Поразило одно в их танце, хореограф,которая была призвана  научить красоте движений, работать над красивой осанкой.Научила девочек сгибать головы к плечу ,если нужно завернуть вправо-влево. Смотрелось это .как кривошея.

----------

aniram23 (26.02.2017)

----------


## Oksyyy

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), ИяНаталия (29.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*ИДЕЯ ДЛЯ  8 МАРТА. ПОДАРИМ ЦВЕТЫ МАМАМ,Я ДЕЛАЛА ТАКОЕ НА ЛЕТНЕМ ПРАЗДНИКЕ.Если еще и музыку добавить ,то будет красиво.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5223988
Это кусочек фотки с распустившимися цветами.[img]http://*********ru/10124845m.jpg[/img]



И другие  цветы на 8 марта
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147490
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147499
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147500
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147556
Бабочки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5158260
Мое оформление на 8 марта
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5171987
8 -ки -сюрпризы
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5176834
Оформление  к сценарию "Бантики для солнышка"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5176865

----------

elen82 (29.12.2016), Kolpachiha (29.12.2016), окси 777 (07.05.2017)

----------


## Izmail96

> Девочки, обещала вам показать танцы от хореографа,


  Лена,  я  даже  не  улыбалась...  Скукожилась  от  ужаса  и   сидела  молча.... даже  не  представляла.  что  так  можно  работать...  :059:  :059:  :059:

----------


## Ketvik

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

> Девочки, обещала вам показать танцы от хореографа, к сожалению кроме имени-Юля, ничего о ней не знаю. Улыбаемся.


Да уж. Не до улыбки... А какие высокие слова произносим о духовно-нравственном воспитании! Я ещё в легком шоке от внешнего вида хореографа :Blink: .

----------

ПТАШЕЧКА (18.02.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

> ИДЕЯ ДЛЯ 8 МАРТА. ПОДАРИМ ЦВЕТЫ МАМАМ,


Лена, я такое тоже практиковала и как экспериментирование с распусканием цветов, а ещё на празднике для мам у нас в конце было "Озеро счастья". Каждый ребёнок брал свой цветочек, заранее сделанный на занятии и пускал его в "озеро" и .....говорил с радостью  "мама, мама, смотри - это мой жёлтенький цветочек распускается для тебя" Подготовишки сами вырезали, а малышам воспитатели помогали.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2016), fatinija (28.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), окси 777 (07.05.2017)

----------


## Левадана

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (25.02.2017), Ketvik (30.12.2016), oltischencko (10.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ketvik (30.12.2016)

----------


## ambra

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Elen2 (30.12.2016), ina (11.02.2018), Ketvik (30.12.2016), nastiabar (01.05.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Ремзия (22.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Ketvik (30.12.2016), nastiabar (22.11.2019), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.02.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), татуся (25.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

На новый год елку не ставила,вчера по-быстрому сделала картину на стену новогоднюю. Как-то на фотке корявенько, а на стене хорошо смотрится.
[img]http://*********net/8774424m.jpg[/img]
А это когда-то Даша мне  делала денежное дерево. Я денег добавила и украсила чуток
[img]http://*********net/8780568m.jpg[/img]
петушка сделала давным-давно ,просто пригодился
Из яичной скорлупы и фетра
[img]http://*********net/8778520m.jpg[/img]

----------

Janna156 (07.01.2017), Note (01.01.2017), Венерочка (01.01.2017), катя 98 (01.01.2017), Наталія а (02.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодний мастер -класс "Петушок".Сделаем со своими детьми.*

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), катя 98 (01.01.2017), Наталія а (02.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Мини-шляпки. 3 варианта оформления*.

----------

bemol46 (21.02.2019), Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), Lapsik 061 (14.02.2017), laratet (10.01.2017), moderm (10.01.2017), Nata S (03.01.2017), Наташкин (13.02.2017), натела (10.01.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Ритуля 666 (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Дед мороз за 20 минут. Игрушка своими руками*

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), натела (10.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Как сделать деда мороза. Дед Мороз из носочков*

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), окси 777 (07.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> (Фабрика Естради Тетяни Піскарьової - Борщі )


Девочки, посмотрите на костюмы  у девчонок. пояс из цветов сделать  элементарно. Сшить любой ширины и конфигурации ,затем наклеять  с помощью клеевого пистолета цветы и и листики.Юбку-балеринку делать еще проще,ее не раз выставляли и показывали.


Вот еще вариант 


А вот еще красивей вариант

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), laratet (10.01.2017), mochalova19 (10.01.2017), na4a (10.01.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), zilena (18.09.2017), ИннаНичога (10.01.2017), катя 98 (10.01.2017), Ладога (15.07.2018), лариса61 (12.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (21.02.2017), натела (10.01.2017), опал1 (10.01.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Світланочка (10.01.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (11.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И вот такой вариант юбки ,украшенной цветами



И кофточка




И в тему веночек




А любителям твистов и чарльстонов вот такой вариант наряда.

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), laratet (10.01.2017), na4a (18.02.2017), zilena (18.09.2017), ИннаНичога (10.01.2017), лариса61 (12.02.2017), натела (10.01.2017), опал1 (10.01.2017), Світланочка (10.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

А вот целое платье ту-ту



Шапочка для Конфетки




А вот бандана

----------

alla-mus (04.02.2017), avdeev2000 (13.02.2017), Irina Sirin (15.01.2017), irinasher (21.02.2017), Kolpachiha (11.01.2017), laratet (10.01.2017), leonora_ (10.01.2017), marina111 (15.02.2017), mochalova19 (10.01.2017), moderm (10.01.2017), na4a (18.02.2017), nastiabar (01.05.2017), NilaI (14.05.2017), nina7400 (18.02.2017), olga kh (10.01.2017), ybayba (29.08.2019), zilena (18.09.2017), zwetlana (23.07.2017), буссоница (12.01.2017), ВИОЛA (05.02.2017), ИннаНичога (10.01.2017), Иннусик (23.10.2017), катя 98 (10.01.2017), лариса61 (12.02.2017), Натали-наташа (26.02.2017), натела (10.01.2017), Озма (10.01.2017), опал1 (10.01.2017), Світланочка (10.01.2017), эллона (10.01.2017), ююлю (21.02.2017)

----------


## moderm

> Девочки, посмотрите на костюмы  у девчонок. пояс из цветов сделать  элементарно. Сшить любой ширины и конфигурации ,затем наклеять  с помощью клеевого пистолета цветы и и листики.Юбку-балеринку делать еще проще,ее не раз выставляли и показывали.


Елена Владимировна! Спасибо! Всегда в Ваших темах найдешь столько интересного, полезного, и как всегда во время.
[img]http://*********net/8784209m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017)

----------


## leonora_

> Шапочка для Конфетки


Ленчик, спасибо (взяла на заметку). Где ты была раньше... Мы делали на новый год из гофрированной бумаги вот такие 
[img]http://*********net/8818002m.jpg[/img]

----------

marina111 (15.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

девочки, понравилось оформление на 8 марта



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alexandra_B (08.03.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), avdeev2000 (13.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), diak (18.02.2017), E-lena (15.02.2017), elsor (20.02.2019), fatinija (13.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (12.02.2019), ina (11.02.2018), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (13.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), jarinka (10.02.2019), julchonoc (21.02.2017), Karamel (21.02.2017), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Lapsik 061 (18.02.2017), laratet (14.02.2017), Lempi (10.02.2019), Lenylya (18.02.2017), linker_59 (10.02.2019), lipa29 (18.02.2017), MAGIC (10.02.2019), Marusay (21.02.2017), mishel61 (20.02.2017), MLV (10.02.2019), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Nata S (13.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), OlgaOle4ka (14.08.2018), oltischencko (04.04.2017), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), SVETLANA_NV (07.04.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), vils77 (10.02.2019), vishulaev (18.02.2017), zwetlana (23.07.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.02.2017), Валентина М (18.02.2017), Венерочка (20.02.2017), герана (28.02.2017), Елена М (21.02.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.02.2017), Ириночк (01.05.2017), катя 98 (13.02.2017), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (10.02.2019), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), Лёка61 (15.02.2019), Лилия60 (10.02.2019), Лопаток (10.02.2019), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (16.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), Ніка (19.02.2017), на.та.ли. (16.08.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (13.02.2017), Наталія а (13.02.2017), Натали Витьковна (05.03.2018), Натали-наташа (26.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (21.02.2017), Наташкин (13.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (14.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Олена911 (18.02.2017), Оленка ххх (13.02.2017), Ольга Копытова (26.02.2019), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Рыбка (10.02.2019), Світланочка (16.02.2017), Татиана 65 (21.04.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (10.02.2019), Тиса (11.02.2019), Удомля (10.02.2019), Шевячок (18.02.2017), Эдита (14.02.2017), эллона (10.02.2019), ЯЛЮБАВА (14.02.2017)

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> оформление на 8 марта

----------

Elen2 (17.02.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*ласточки* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alexandra_B (08.03.2017), Anathema (18.02.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), annapenko (09.03.2017), avdeev2000 (18.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), diak (18.02.2017), elsor (20.02.2019), fatinija (28.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (12.02.2019), ina (11.02.2018), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (18.02.2017), Irina61 (19.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), Izmail96 (18.02.2017), Janna156 (18.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2017), Karamel (18.02.2017), krinka (20.04.2021), laks_arina (18.02.2017), Lapsik 061 (18.02.2017), laratet (19.02.2017), Lempi (18.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), linker_59 (10.02.2019), mishel61 (20.02.2017), MLV (10.02.2019), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (01.05.2017), Nata S (18.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.02.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (18.02.2017), oltischencko (04.04.2017), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.02.2017), Tatti (22.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), vishulaev (18.02.2017), zwetlana (27.02.2021), Анна-Maria (06.11.2018), буссоница (18.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (10.02.2019), Венерочка (20.02.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), Галин04ка (18.02.2017), герана (28.02.2017), Екатерина Шваб (11.09.2020), Елена М (21.02.2017), Ириночк (01.05.2017), катя 98 (18.02.2017), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (10.02.2019), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), мазурка (09.03.2020), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), Ніка (19.02.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.02.2017), Наталія а (18.02.2017), Натали Витьковна (05.03.2018), Натали-наташа (26.02.2017), Наташкин (19.02.2017), натела (18.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (18.02.2017), о-ля-ля (22.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Оленка ххх (18.02.2017), Ольга Копытова (26.02.2019), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Світланочка (18.02.2017), Сентябринка (18.02.2017), сонейко (03.04.2019), татуся (25.02.2018), Тиса (11.02.2019), Шевячок (18.02.2017), Эдита (18.02.2017), эллона (10.02.2019), ЯЛЮБАВА (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Разные бабочки*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



* Бабочка из ткани* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alena Stenkovay (18.02.2017), Anathema (18.02.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), avdeev2000 (18.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), diak (18.02.2017), elsor (20.02.2019), fatinija (28.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (18.02.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina V (18.02.2017), Irina55 (18.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), Izmail96 (18.02.2017), Janna156 (18.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2017), Karamel (18.02.2017), Ketvik (18.02.2017), krinka (20.04.2021), laks_arina (18.02.2017), Lapsik 061 (18.02.2017), laratet (19.02.2017), Lempi (18.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (18.02.2017), linker_59 (10.02.2019), lipa29 (18.02.2017), livni (18.02.2017), luisa (22.11.2018), marih (18.02.2017), marine86mm (25.02.2017), Marusay (21.02.2017), MLV (10.02.2019), mochalova19 (18.02.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Nata S (18.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.02.2017), Note (06.09.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (20.02.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), olio (04.11.2017), oltischencko (04.04.2017), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), Ssveta (21.02.2019), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.02.2017), Tatjanka54 (13.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ttanya (18.02.2017), vils77 (10.02.2019), vishulaev (18.02.2017), zwetlana (05.11.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Алена43 (11.03.2017), Анастасия-1988 (08.09.2019), Анжела72 (23.02.2017), Анна-Maria (22.01.2018), буссоница (18.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (29.03.2017), Валентина М (18.02.2017), Варшава (04.09.2017), Венерочка (20.02.2017), ВИОЛA (05.04.2020), Галин04ка (18.02.2017), Дания (18.02.2017), Дзюбкина (09.04.2018), Елена М (21.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.02.2017), Ириночк (25.04.2017), ИяНаталия (18.02.2017), катя 98 (18.02.2017), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), Левадана (18.02.2017), Лорис (18.02.2017), Люсева (24.03.2017), мазурка (09.03.2020), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), Ніка (19.02.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.02.2017), Наталія а (18.02.2017), Наташкин (19.02.2017), натела (18.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (18.02.2017), НСА (18.02.2017), о-ля-ля (22.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Оленка ххх (18.02.2017), ольга марущак (05.03.2017), опал1 (16.04.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.02.2017), рима (05.10.2017), Світланочка (18.02.2017), Сентябринка (18.02.2017), сонейко (03.04.2019), Тамара 379 (18.02.2017), Травка (18.02.2017), Шевячок (18.02.2017), Эдита (18.02.2017), эллона (18.02.2017), ююлю (21.02.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна! Спасибо! Всегда в Ваших темах найдешь столько интересного, полезного, и как всегда во время.





> Ленчик, спасибо (взяла на заметку). Где ты была раньше... Мы делали на новый год из гофрированной бумаги вот такие





> Ленусик, спасибо! Покажу нашей швее. Здорово!





> девочки, понравилось оформление на 8 марта





> Леночка, в твоей темке столько всего интересного! Не могу оторваться. А вот офоррмление к 8 Марта не вижу. Синяя ссылка


Девочки, всегда рада вам помочь.

----------


## Elen2

*Бабочки из одноразовых материалов или салфеток*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), avdeev2000 (18.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), diak (18.02.2017), fatinija (28.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (18.02.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (18.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2017), Karamel (18.02.2017), laks_arina (18.02.2017), Lapsik 061 (18.02.2017), Lara (18.02.2017), laratet (19.02.2017), Lempi (18.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (18.02.2017), linker_59 (20.02.2021), lipa29 (18.02.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Nata S (18.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.02.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), olio (04.11.2017), oltischencko (04.04.2017), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), Tatjanka54 (13.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), vishulaev (18.02.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Анастасия-1988 (08.09.2019), Анна-Maria (05.03.2017), буссоница (18.02.2017), Валентина М (18.02.2017), Варшава (04.09.2017), Венерочка (20.02.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), Елена М (21.02.2017), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.02.2017), Ириночк (25.04.2017), катя 98 (18.02.2017), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), Ніка (19.02.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.02.2017), Наталія а (18.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (21.02.2017), наталуся (08.05.2017), Наташкин (19.02.2017), натела (18.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (18.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Оленка ххх (18.02.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Світланочка (18.02.2017), Сентябринка (18.02.2017), Татиана 65 (21.04.2017), Шевячок (18.02.2017), Эдита (26.02.2017), эллона (18.02.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (18.02.2017)

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, спасибо! Все увидела! Очень понравилась вторая картинка (оформление зала на 8 марта). Я столько всего видела, но ничего особо не зацепило, а это украшение привлекло меня. СПАСИБО ЗА ИДЕЮ!

----------


## Elen2

*А вот здесь мастер-классы,как сделать бабочек*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alena Stenkovay (18.02.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), fatinija (28.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (18.02.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (18.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2017), Karamel (18.02.2017), Ketvik (18.02.2017), laks_arina (18.02.2017), Lapsik 061 (01.03.2017), Lara (18.02.2017), laratet (19.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (18.02.2017), linker_59 (10.02.2019), lipa29 (18.02.2017), livni (18.02.2017), marih (18.02.2017), marina111 (03.09.2017), MLV (18.02.2017), mochalova19 (18.02.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (01.05.2017), Nata S (18.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.02.2017), Note (06.09.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), olio (04.11.2017), oltischencko (03.03.2017), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), tatjan60 (30.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ttanya (18.02.2017), vils77 (10.02.2019), vishulaev (18.02.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Анастасия-1988 (08.09.2019), Анна-Maria (05.03.2017), буссоница (18.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (20.03.2017), Валентина М (18.02.2017), Валиулина Ирина (19.03.2017), Венерочка (20.02.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), Галин04ка (18.02.2017), Грезельда (31.03.2018), гунька (08.04.2017), Дзюбкина (09.04.2018), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.02.2017), Ириночк (25.04.2017), катя 98 (18.02.2017), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (18.02.2017), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), Лёка61 (15.02.2019), Люсева (24.03.2017), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.02.2017), Наталія а (18.02.2017), Наташкин (19.02.2017), натела (18.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (18.02.2017), о-ля-ля (22.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Оленка ххх (19.02.2017), ольга марущак (05.03.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), рима (05.10.2017), Світланочка (18.02.2017), Сентябринка (18.02.2017), сонейко (03.04.2019), татуся (18.02.2017), Шевячок (20.02.2019), Эдита (26.02.2017), эллона (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*продолжаю 
Бабочки своими руками*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), berryX (20.02.2017), fatinija (28.02.2017), grichanka (20.02.2017), Grosmat (18.02.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (18.02.2017), irysia (20.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2017), laks_arina (18.02.2017), Lara (18.02.2017), laratet (19.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lenylya (18.02.2017), linker_59 (20.02.2021), livni (18.02.2017), marih (18.02.2017), MLV (18.02.2017), mochalova19 (18.02.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (01.05.2017), Nata S (18.02.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.02.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), oltischencko (03.03.2017), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), strelka_64 (18.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ttanya (18.02.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Анна-Maria (05.03.2017), буссоница (18.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (20.03.2017), Валиулина Ирина (19.03.2017), Варшава (04.09.2017), Венерочка (20.02.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), Дзюбкина (09.04.2018), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), Ирина-Ирен (18.02.2017), Ириночк (25.04.2017), катя 98 (18.02.2017), Лариса12 (18.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), Лёка61 (15.02.2019), Люсева (24.03.2017), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Музрукоff (18.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.02.2017), Наталія а (18.02.2017), Наташкин (19.02.2017), натела (18.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (18.02.2017), окси 777 (20.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Оленка ххх (19.02.2017), рима (05.10.2017), Світланочка (18.02.2017), Сентябринка (18.02.2017), сонейко (03.04.2019), татуся (18.02.2017), Эдита (26.02.2017), эллона (18.02.2017)

----------


## Lapsik 061

Я уже посмотрела мастер -класс, все очень понравилось. Я уже определилась!Беру! Жаль только, что эту красоту придется выкинуть - у меня принято каждый год новое украшение зала! :064:

----------


## Grosmat

Леночка, помощница наша! спасибо тебе огромное за бабочек!

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо тебе большое  :Tender:  всегда находишь столько много нужного, интересного  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017)

----------


## Лорис

Леночка, Бабочек "взяла на вооружение". СПАСИБО!!

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> , очень интересно


На здоровье,Наташенька.



> Я уже посмотрела мастер -класс, все очень понравилось. Я уже определилась!Беру! Жаль только, что эту красоту придется выкинуть - у меня принято каждый год новое украшение зала!


Оль,я бы не торопилась выкидывать всегда можно потом скомпоновать с каким-то другим оформлением.




> Леночка, помощница наша! спасибо тебе огромное за бабочек!


Наташенька,рада  хоть чуток облегчить вашу нелегкую, музработницкую жизнь. :Aga: 




> всегда находишь столько много нужного, интересного


На здоровье ,Светочка.




> Так шкода викидати. Олена Володимирівна, дякую вам за такі чудові знахідки.


Девочки, отложите на пару лет,а потом с другим оформление скомпонуете.




> Ленусик, спасибо!


 :Grin: 




> Леночка, Бабочек "взяла на вооружение". СПАСИБО!!


 :Tender: Бери ,Ларочка.

----------

Lara (18.02.2017)

----------


## musa

Спасибо,Елена,Владимировна,как раз ищу что-то. :Oj: Зава сказала,чтоб в этом году было новое оформление без восьмерки

----------


## berryX

Леночка, спасибо огромное за идеи!Всё очень интересное! Хочу на птичках остановиться - будем с ними встречать весну  :Grin:  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (20.02.2017)

----------


## irysia

Елена  Владимировна,  большое  спасибо  Вам,  а  я  захотела  в  этом  году  сделать  украшение  зала  с  бабочками,  спасибо за  идею.  Мне  очень  понравились  большие  цветы  из  бумаги,  но  там  нет  подробного  описания, только  фото  готовых  цветов. Подскажите где  можна  найти  как  их делать?  буду  очень  благодарна

----------


## Elen2

> Мне очень понравились большие цветы из бумаги, но там нет подробного описания, только фото готовых цветов. Подскажите где можна найти как их делать? буду очень благодарна


*Большие цветы для оформления зала*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



[img]http://*********net/8942206m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8943230m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8932990m.jpg[/img]

*Старичкам это оформление знакомо: вишня,сакура, ромашка*
кусочек оформления,полностью папки ниже[img]http://*********net/8924798m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8927870m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8928894m.jpg[/img]



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Оформление из пенопласта,на мой взгляд, очень красивое*
кусочек [img]http://*********net/8916606m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8913534m.jpg[/img]
полностью  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*оформление сердцами* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*ваза -вытынанка(мастер-класс)*


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*куча вытынанок*


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*разные цветы для оформления*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alexandra_B (08.03.2017), alla.kalinichenko (21.02.2017), Anathema (22.02.2017), aniram23 (25.02.2017), AntonAsa (23.11.2018), Barguzenok (21.02.2017), berryX (21.02.2017), diak (21.02.2017), Dzvino4ok3 (28.10.2017), elena1602 (01.02.2021), elsor (20.02.2019), fatinija (28.02.2017), forel (21.02.2017), ina (11.02.2018), iraarhipova78 (20.03.2017), Irina Sirin (23.02.2017), Irina55 (23.02.2017), irysia (21.02.2017), Izmail96 (21.02.2017), Karamel (21.02.2017), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Lara (22.02.2017), laratet (21.02.2017), lenik (25.02.2017), Lina_21 (24.02.2017), livni (21.02.2017), luisa (22.11.2018), mar62 (08.04.2020), marina111 (23.02.2017), milana1717 (21.02.2017), mochalova19 (21.02.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (01.05.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), Note (19.03.2017), Oksyyy (24.02.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), OlgaOle4ka (14.08.2018), oltischencko (04.04.2017), SANOCHKA (10.02.2021), SiOlAn (13.03.2017), SNAR (21.02.2017), Ssveta (21.02.2019), strelka_64 (21.02.2017), Tania-112a (25.02.2017), Tata74 (12.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.02.2017), tatjan60 (03.03.2019), Tatjanka54 (13.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (23.03.2017), Vitolda (13.02.2018), zwetlana (23.07.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Алена43 (11.03.2017), Анастасия-1988 (08.09.2019), Анна-Maria (22.01.2018), буссоница (21.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (29.03.2017), Валентина М (21.02.2017), Валя Муза (19.03.2017), Варшава (04.09.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), Галин04ка (21.02.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.02.2017), герана (28.02.2017), Дания (21.02.2017), Дзюбкина (09.04.2018), Дивинская Мила (21.02.2017), Елена М (21.02.2017), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (21.02.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.02.2017), Ириночк (01.05.2017), ИяНаталия (21.02.2017), катя 98 (21.02.2017), Ладога (21.02.2017), Лариса Антонова (21.02.2017), лариса61 (21.02.2017), ЛисИра (24.06.2018), Люсева (24.03.2017), Мелодия69 (21.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (25.02.2017), Музрукоff (21.02.2017), Музыкант38 (28.02.2017), Ніка (19.03.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (25.02.2017), Наталія а (21.02.2017), Натали-наташа (26.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (21.02.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (21.02.2017), окси 777 (07.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Оленка ххх (21.02.2017), опал1 (21.02.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), рима (05.10.2017), Світланочка (30.09.2018), сонейко (03.04.2019), Татиана 65 (21.04.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.02.2017), Шевячок (21.02.2017), Эдита (25.02.2017), эллона (21.02.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.02.2017)

----------


## irysia

> Большие цветы для оформления зала


[IMG][img]http://*********net/8928883m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (21.02.2017), forel (21.02.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## berryX

> Старичкам это оформление знакомо: вишня,сакура,


Леночка, ты читаешь мои мысли - сегодня собиралась искать оформление САКУРА , а ты всё на тарелочке выложила. Спасибо! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2017)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

се так хвалят оформление, жаль, что я не вижу. Мы сегодня тоже задумались, достали бумажное оформление люстр прошлых годов, немного поправили и решили повесить. Всё равно по-другому будет смотреться.

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Леночка, спасибо большое за оформление! Как никогда кстати! Я тоже в поисках оформлений, но объёмную 8 уже сделала, хочется, что-то новенькое на центральную стену. А в том году мы делали большие цветы, всем очень понравилось. Большое спасибо за такую прекрасную идею!

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Большие цветы для оформления зала


Леночка, спасибо огромное! Такой большой выбор! На любой вкус! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2017)

----------


## marina111

Хотелось бы оформить Пасху в оформлении вытынанки может у кого-нибудь есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Tania-112a

Лена, спасибо огромное за цветы. Столько вариантов. На любой вкус и возможности. Очень понравились большие цветы на пол из гофрированной бумаги. Смотрятся очень красиво.

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2017)

----------


## Натали-наташа

> Большие цветы для оформления зала

----------

Elen2 (27.02.2017)

----------


## мышонька

Дякую за цікаві варіанти квітів та метеликів, забираю у свою скарбничку.

----------


## Elen2

*Оформление  к Пасхе.*
[img]http://*********net/9084884m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9097173m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9086933m.jpg[/img]
Архив  с идеями  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Оформление стены на Пасху*
[img]http://*********net/9096148m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9094100m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9100244m.jpg[/img]



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

avdeev2000 (18.03.2017), diak (20.03.2017), elen82 (18.03.2017), Irina55 (18.03.2017), Irina61 (19.03.2017), irysia (04.12.2017), ivano (20.03.2017), laratet (19.03.2017), leonora_ (23.03.2017), mila110153 (19.03.2017), mochalova19 (19.03.2017), Nata S (22.03.2017), natalia1508 (23.03.2017), Nich Tanya (19.03.2017), Note (19.03.2017), Olga Beliaeva (20.03.2017), oltischencko (04.04.2017), solnet (19.03.2017), SvetaH (19.03.2017), ttanya (18.03.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Валя Муза (19.03.2017), Венерочка (18.03.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (18.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (18.03.2017), катя 98 (18.03.2017), лариса61 (23.05.2017), Лильчик (19.03.2017), Маинька (18.03.2017), Музрукоff (19.03.2017), Ніка (19.03.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (18.03.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (19.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.03.2017), Олена911 (19.03.2017), Оленка ххх (18.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.03.2017), Світланочка (19.03.2017), эллона (19.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (03.04.2017)

----------


## катя 98



----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Архив с идеями





> Оформление стены на Пасху


Леночка, спасибо большое и за архив и за идеи оформления!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Оформление стены на Пасху


з пташками дуже сподобаося. Дякую!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## Оленка ххх

> Оформление стены на Пасху


Щиро Дякую Леночка !!!така цікава підбірка!!може в вас є щось до випускного свята ,поділітья будь-ласка!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## solnet

Лена, спасибо большое!!!! Оформлю внучку  группу  к празднику. СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> !така цікава підбірка!!може в вас є щось до випускного свята ,поділітья будь-ласка!!!


До выпускного еще времени вагон. :Grin:

----------

Оленка ххх (19.03.2017)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Прикольно!
[img]http://*********net/9045807.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Люсева

Спасибо, Лена, за ценный материал! Очень много интересных идей!

----------


## Elen2

*Оригинальные идеи использования воздушных шариков*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Danon (08.05.2017), diak (20.04.2017), ina (08.10.2017), Irina Sirin (04.04.2017), irulia (19.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (15.05.2017), Lara (04.04.2017), laratet (03.04.2017), lenik (04.12.2017), marina111 (11.04.2017), MLV (12.04.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), na4a (23.04.2017), nastiabar (08.05.2017), natalia1508 (20.04.2017), Note (17.04.2017), nyusha0365 (30.09.2017), Oksyyy (08.05.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.05.2017), olga kh (07.05.2017), OlgaOle4ka (14.08.2018), oltischencko (04.04.2017), solnet (11.05.2017), SVETLANA_NV (07.04.2017), Tania-112a (11.10.2017), vishulaev (16.09.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Анастасия Галанова (13.10.2017), буссоница (03.04.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (08.05.2017), Валентина М (10.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (18.06.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.04.2017), Елена М (06.05.2017), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (03.04.2017), ирина махно (09.05.2017), Ириночк (25.04.2017), катя 98 (05.04.2017), лариса61 (23.05.2017), Лильчик (03.04.2017), любовьланска (24.04.2017), мира (23.04.2017), Музыкант38 (17.06.2017), Ніка (07.05.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (03.04.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (03.04.2017), Наташа5374 (24.06.2018), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (11.05.2017), Озма (18.02.2019), окси 777 (07.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Оленка ххх (03.04.2017), опал1 (16.04.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (07.05.2017), рима (09.11.2017), Римма1961 (05.04.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), Урдомчанка (08.05.2017), эллона (08.05.2017), ЮЛилиана (03.04.2017)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *Оформление  к Пасхе.*

----------

рима (29.03.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Журавлик*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Antonya (18.10.2017), diak (20.04.2017), dzvinochok (16.09.2017), ina (08.10.2017), irulia (19.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (15.05.2017), Lara (04.04.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (04.04.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), na4a (23.04.2017), nastiabar (08.05.2017), natalia1508 (20.04.2017), Note (17.04.2017), nyusha0365 (30.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.05.2017), oltischencko (04.04.2017), SNAR (07.05.2017), solnet (11.05.2017), SVETLANA_NV (07.04.2017), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), ttanya (04.04.2017), zwetlana (27.12.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Валентина М (04.04.2017), Валиулина Ирина (18.06.2017), Варшава (04.04.2017), ВИОЛA (04.04.2017), жанна09111973 (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), ирина махно (09.05.2017), Ирина-2012 (22.04.2018), Ириночк (25.04.2017), катя 98 (05.04.2017), Ладога (04.04.2017), лариса61 (23.05.2017), лида-1410 (07.05.2017), Лильчик (25.04.2017), Лорис (28.05.2017), любовьланска (24.04.2017), Люсева (04.04.2017), мира (23.04.2017), Музыкант38 (17.06.2017), Ніка (07.05.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (05.04.2017), Наталія а (06.05.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (04.04.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (29.05.2017), Озма (04.04.2017), окси 777 (07.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2017), Оленка ххх (17.04.2017), ольга коробова (04.04.2017), опал1 (16.04.2017), рима (05.10.2017), Римма1961 (05.04.2017), эллона (08.05.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (08.05.2017), ЮЛилиана (05.04.2017), Юличка М. (04.04.2017)

----------


## Римма1961

Спасибо вам за чудесных журавликов!

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*, Лен, какие вы с Бякой красотки!!!

----------

Elen2 (16.04.2017)

----------


## жанна09111973

Огромное спасибо! Много интересного! Спасибо за нужный материал!

----------


## Elen2

> Прикольно!





> Спасибо, Лена, за ценный материал! Очень много интересных идей!





> Спасибо вам за чудесных журавликов!





> Elen2, Лен, какие вы с Бякой красотки!!!





> Огромное спасибо! Много интересного! Спасибо за нужный материал!


Спасибо ,девочки за комментарии,так приятно читать.

*Я обещала идеи на выпуск выставить.Разложила по папкам,архивирую.*
*Оформление к Стилягам* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Выпуск на Паровозике*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Выпуск на воздушном шаре*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alena Stenkovay (08.05.2017), Anathema (10.05.2017), berryX (08.05.2017), diak (06.05.2017), elsor (03.02.2019), EVGESKA (06.05.2017), forel (08.05.2017), ina (08.10.2017), Irina55 (06.05.2017), ivano (06.05.2017), Janna156 (06.05.2017), Karamel (06.05.2017), laks_arina (06.05.2017), Lapsik 061 (08.05.2017), Lara (07.05.2017), laratet (07.05.2017), larisakoly (08.05.2017), Lempi (06.05.2017), Lina_21 (07.05.2017), lolu66 (06.05.2017), Lusik (08.05.2017), marina111 (09.05.2017), muson521 (07.05.2017), nastiabar (08.05.2017), Nata S (06.05.2017), nataliua.sm (07.05.2017), Note (06.05.2017), nyusha0365 (30.09.2017), Oksyyy (08.05.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.05.2017), olga kh (07.05.2017), OlgaOle4ka (14.08.2018), oltischencko (27.05.2017), SNAR (07.05.2017), solnet (11.05.2017), Stashynj (07.05.2017), Tania-112a (08.05.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.05.2017), ttanya (08.05.2017), veter-koteyka (09.05.2017), zwetlana (27.12.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Алена43 (01.05.2019), Валентина М (07.05.2017), Валиулина Ирина (09.05.2017), ВесСнушка (16.05.2017), Виноград (13.12.2018), Галин04ка (06.05.2017), говорушка (07.05.2017), гунька (06.05.2017), Елена М (06.05.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (08.05.2017), Ира79 (08.05.2017), ирина махно (09.05.2017), ИяНаталия (09.05.2017), катя 98 (07.05.2017), лариса61 (23.05.2017), лида-1410 (07.05.2017), Лилия79 (08.05.2017), Лорис (06.05.2017), Музыкант38 (17.06.2017), Ніка (07.05.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (06.05.2017), Наталія а (06.05.2017), Натали Витьковна (05.03.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (10.05.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (11.05.2017), Озма (07.05.2017), окси 777 (07.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (06.05.2017), Оленка ххх (06.05.2017), Паганини (06.05.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (06.05.2017), Рыбка (07.05.2017), Светлана - Слоним (07.05.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (06.05.2017), талант (06.05.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), Урдомчанка (08.05.2017), юла81 (29.05.2019), ЮЛилиана (07.05.2017)

----------


## muson521

Спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (07.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Я обещала идеи на выпуск выставить.Разложила по папкам,архивирую.


Еще одна папка *Цветочное оформление на выпуск*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Морское оформление*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Девочки,когда-то делала вот такие программки для родителей,как в театре.Всем очень понравилось.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Выпуск "Звезды и космос"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

"организатор марья" (15.12.2017), Alena Stenkovay (08.05.2017), Antonya (18.10.2017), elsor (03.02.2019), galinak (22.03.2020), Irina55 (08.05.2017), Izmail96 (08.05.2017), Janna156 (09.05.2017), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Lapsik 061 (08.05.2017), Lara (07.05.2017), laratet (08.05.2017), lenik (04.12.2017), Lina_21 (07.05.2017), MakaRock (09.05.2017), marina111 (09.05.2017), Marusay (08.05.2017), MLV (07.05.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), nastiabar (08.05.2017), Note (15.05.2017), Oksyyy (08.05.2017), olga kh (07.05.2017), olga90278 (19.12.2017), OlgaOle4ka (14.08.2018), oltischencko (27.05.2017), solnet (11.05.2017), Tania-112a (08.05.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (08.05.2017), Tatjanka54 (13.03.2018), ttanya (08.05.2017), Valesy (27.05.2018), veter-koteyka (09.05.2017), zwetlana (27.12.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Айгуль (08.09.2018), Анастасия Галанова (13.10.2017), Анжела72 (08.05.2017), буссоница (07.05.2017), Валентина М (08.05.2017), Виноград (13.12.2018), ВИОЛA (13.05.2017), Галин04ка (08.05.2017), Дзюбкина (09.04.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (08.05.2017), Иннокентьевна (22.10.2018), ирина махно (09.05.2017), катя 98 (09.05.2017), Ладога (10.05.2017), лариса61 (15.05.2017), Лилия79 (08.05.2017), Музыкант38 (17.06.2017), Ніка (07.05.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (11.05.2017), Наталія а (30.05.2017), Наталия444 (26.01.2022), Наталка - музыкалка (10.05.2017), наталуся (08.05.2017), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (11.05.2017), Озма (08.05.2017), окси 777 (07.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (08.05.2017), Оленка ххх (07.05.2017), Ольга Копытова (09.02.2018), рима (05.10.2017), Рыбка (07.05.2017), Татиана 65 (08.05.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), Тёка (18.03.2019), Урдомчанка (08.05.2017), Эдита (08.05.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (07.05.2017), ЮЛилиана (10.05.2017)

----------


## окси 777

> Еще одна папка



ЛЕНА, СПАСИБО ЗА ТВОИ ИДЕИ И НАХОДКИ [img]http://*********net/9266242m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (08.05.2017)

----------


## Анжела72

Леночка, спасибо огромное за предложенное оформление! Много всего интересного и красивого!

----------

Elen2 (08.05.2017)

----------


## Tania-112a

Лена, спасибо огромное за стиляг!!!

----------

Elen2 (08.05.2017)

----------


## veter-koteyka

Елена, Благодарю за идейки по оформлению! Очень своевременно! :Ok:

----------


## solnet

Лена, спасибо за новинки в оформлении зала к выпуску...очень кстати, то что нужно. СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (12.05.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Леночка, спасибо тоже спешу сказать, а программа, просто прекрасная идея! ЗДОРОВО!

----------


## Лорис

> Разложила по папкам,архивирую.





> Еще одна папка


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! "Подсмотрела..."

----------

Elen2 (28.05.2017), рима (05.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Посмотрите какое  интересное оформление сцены лентами

----------

dzvinochok (28.05.2017), ivano (18.06.2017), lenok_64 (17.06.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), елена1234 (20.10.2017), ИннаНичога (28.05.2017), Маинька (17.06.2017), Оленка ххх (28.05.2017), опал1 (28.10.2017), Рыбка (18.06.2017)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый вечер! Очень хочется посмотреть ваш материал! Разрешите пожалуйста)

----------


## Elen2

> Добрый вечер! Очень хочется посмотреть ваш материал! Разрешите пожалуйста)


Смотрите,я никому не запрещаю.

----------


## Elen2

Ездила в Винницу на юбилей Талантика.



> Леночка и Танюша, фотки действительно классные!!


Танюха меня сфоткала,когда мы зашли в шляпный отдел. Мне шляпы не идут,но я мечтаю подобрать свою шляпку.
Зелененькая и правда вроде бы ничего и поля небольшие.Короче, пани Моника отдыхает



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anathema (19.06.2017), elen82 (18.06.2017), ina (08.10.2017), Irina61 (18.06.2017), Kolpachiha (18.06.2017), Lapsik 061 (21.06.2017), laratet (18.06.2017), larisakoly (19.06.2017), lolu66 (18.06.2017), MLV (18.06.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (19.03.2018), na4a (18.06.2017), NikTanechka (19.06.2017), Note (19.06.2017), novgortom (18.06.2017), Stashynj (19.06.2017), svetok30 (13.09.2017), ttanya (18.06.2017), буссоница (18.06.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.06.2017), Валиулина Ирина (18.06.2017), Венерочка (18.06.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (18.06.2017), катя 98 (18.06.2017), маина ивановна (18.06.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.06.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018), ОЙКОВ (18.06.2017), окси 777 (02.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.06.2017), Олена911 (20.06.2017), опал1 (19.06.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.06.2017), Рыбка (18.06.2017), Сентябринка (18.06.2017), Танічка (18.06.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), Тиса (18.06.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (20.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (19.06.2017)

----------


## elen82

Красивые фото, особенно паровозик понравился и фонтаны.

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2017)

----------


## Сентябринка

Леночка, молодец, все успеваешь!!!! Маленькое путешествие в другой город - это классно!!! Тем более - повод был замечательный! Встречалки -поздравлялки - по городу гулялки!!!!! :Taunt:  :Ok:  Теперь и мы в Виннице побывали......!

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2017)

----------


## маина ивановна

> . Мне шляпы не идут,


А чому не йдуть? Ви дуже у них симпатична. Молодці що зустрілись, фото дуже гарні.І фонкани чудові.

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Теперь и мы в Виннице побывали......!


Да, Наташа,Винницу не зря называют мини-столицей ,она очень красивая, чистая,я столько там увидела нововведений,типа столбы с розетками для подзарядки мобилок ,кругом зоны Вай-фай,а какие у них интересные мусорные баки.Я и не знала,что такие бывают.Дороги  ровненькие.как стеклышко,кругом парки и фонтаны....Все делается для людей.
К сожалению,я увидела это только в Виннице.
Одесса завалена мусором,памятники архитектуры  разваливаются на глазах,Киев не  лучше,про наш Теплодар вообще молчу....
Жалко ,что  президент и премьер-министр видят только один город в перспективе.

----------

Lapsik 061 (21.06.2017), larisakoly (19.06.2017), Сентябринка (18.06.2017)

----------


## Венерочка

> Зелененькая и правда вроде бы ничего и поля небольшие.


Доброй ночи. Леночка, так Вы ее купили или нет? Мне тоже она больше понравилась.

----------

Elen2 (18.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, так Вы ее купили или нет?


Нет,Венерочка,не купила.Хотя цена очень приемлемая была для шляпы.Решила,что она мне не идет.....Это ,наверное, уже комплекс у меня... Вообще магазины в Виннице великолепные ,купить можно все,были бы деньги.

----------

Венерочка (18.06.2017)

----------


## Венерочка

> не купила


Зря, она еще и походила к Вашей обуви. (Да-да, обратила внимание на Ваши кроссовки, потому что яркие и прикольные -мой любимый цвет).

----------

Elen2 (21.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,набрела на видео ,*как самой себе сделать сумочку*.Все понимаю,не просто,но...есть очень интересные идеи.



Не поленитесь.досмотрите до конца. В конце идеи с пластинками и дисками,отличные.

----------

dzvinochok (04.09.2017), Irina55 (30.07.2017), Lara (08.10.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.11.2017), vishulaev (16.09.2017), ИннаНичога (30.07.2017), ЛАС (03.12.2017), Лорис (30.07.2017), опал1 (28.10.2017)

----------


## vishulaev

Леночка, спасибо за полезный материал!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,выставляю элементы осеннего оформления*
*


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


*

*А это простенькое осеннее оформление,заморачиваться не буду.*
 оформленые по простому центральные стены



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



 У меня будет делать художник.Буду предлагать вот это.
[img]http://*********net/10039924m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/10030708m.jpg[/img]

----------

Antonya (18.10.2017), diak (08.10.2017), dzvinochok (08.10.2017), EVGESKA (14.10.2017), faina (18.10.2017), forel (23.12.2017), grichanka (23.11.2017), Irina55 (16.10.2017), irulia (19.07.2019), jarinka (16.10.2017), katerina33 (27.11.2017), Lapsik 061 (28.10.2017), Lara (08.10.2017), laratet (08.10.2017), larisakoly (18.09.2019), leonora_ (28.10.2017), luisa (22.11.2018), MLV (28.10.2017), moderm (15.10.2017), Muzira (02.09.2019), Nich Tanya (14.10.2017), Note (08.10.2017), nyusha0365 (08.10.2017), oksana888 (08.10.2017), Olga Beliaeva (30.10.2017), oltischencko (07.11.2017), Stashynj (08.10.2017), strelka_64 (14.10.2017), Tania-112a (11.10.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ttanya (14.10.2017), zironjka6791 (26.02.2018), zwetlana (27.12.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), Алусик (06.09.2019), Анастасия Галанова (13.10.2017), буссоница (08.10.2017), Венерочка (28.10.2017), Дзюбкина (02.11.2017), Дивинская Мила (08.10.2017), Елена М (14.10.2017), Жоржетта (15.10.2018), ИннаНичога (08.10.2017), Иннусик (23.10.2017), Ириночк (02.05.2019), ЛАС (22.12.2017), Лорис (08.10.2017), Музрукоff (17.10.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (08.10.2017), Натали-наташа (14.10.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018), Нина28М (13.04.2021), нинчик (08.10.2017), Оленка ххх (08.10.2017), Ольга Сара (14.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (08.10.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (08.10.2017), рима (09.11.2017), Татиана 65 (14.10.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), Туся (13.11.2017), эллона (17.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (08.10.2017)

----------


## Иннусик

> *Девочки,выставляю элементы осеннего оформления*


Гофрированная бумага, цветная бумага, яркий картон, ткань  очень хорошо смотрятся, если приложить фантазию и руки. 

Спасибо за идеи в папочках!

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

> *Девочки,выставляю элементы осеннего оформления*
> ****Hidden content cannot be quoted.****
> 
> *А это простенькое осеннее оформление,заморачиваться не буду.*
>  оформленые по простому центральные стены
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
>  У меня будет делать художник.Буду предлагать вот это.
> [img]http://*********net/10039924m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/10030708m.jpg[/img]


Лена, спасибо за идеи!)) Предложу воспитателям подумать))

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017), ИннаНичога (29.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,сдох телефон,по-этому осень я практически не фоткала. Вот  нашла на сайте сада.
Это Лесной  оркестр ,который я под своих детей переделала
[img]http://*********net/10258435m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/10248195m.jpg[/img]
Это мы пели песню  [img]http://*********net/10253315m.jpg[/img]
Здесь чуток видно шляпу,которую я для осени сделала
[img]http://*********net/10240003m.jpg[/img]
Видите дерево на последней фотке,оно где-то 1м80 см и купили мне 3 елочки.

----------

avdeev2000 (28.10.2017), dzvinochok (28.10.2017), Kolpachiha (29.10.2017), Lapsik 061 (28.10.2017), laratet (28.10.2017), larisakoly (29.10.2017), leonora_ (28.10.2017), marih (28.10.2017), mila110153 (28.10.2017), mochalova19 (28.10.2017), Oksyyy (28.10.2017), Olga Beliaeva (30.10.2017), SANOCHKA (31.10.2017), SNAR (29.10.2017), Victorya (28.10.2017), vishulaev (28.10.2017), буссоница (28.10.2017), Венерочка (28.10.2017), ВесСнушка (28.10.2017), ИннаНичога (29.10.2017), Лариса Антонова (29.10.2017), маина ивановна (28.10.2017), Маинька (28.10.2017), опал1 (28.10.2017), Паганини (29.10.2017), Татиана 65 (28.10.2017)

----------


## laratet

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017), irulia (19.07.2019), katerina33 (27.11.2017), аLisa (21.11.2017), лариса61 (07.12.2017), ЛАС (22.12.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> це солом"яний бриль?


Да,Ларочка,это моя соломенная шляпа,нашла кусок золотистого фатина и сделала шлеф.все садила сразу на клей. А уже на фатин приклеяла фрукты и колоски.

----------

laratet (28.10.2017), Паганини (29.10.2017)

----------


## намчайку

> Посмотрите какое  интересное оформление сцены лентами


КЛасс . Всё гениальное - просто )

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Здесь чуток видно шляпу


 :Ok: Лен шляпка классная. Скажи, это если тебе что надо то все покупается, ДА? Деревья - мечта.

----------

Elen2 (02.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Скажи, это если тебе что надо то все покупается, ДА? Деревья - мечта.


Тань,ВСЕ-ЭТО ГРОМКО СКАЗАНО, но покупается. А как иначе. На этот праздник мы купили дерево,его очень просто переделать на  зимнее и 3 елочки,корзины разных размеров и еще мелочи.

----------

larisakoly (29.10.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> Вот нашла на сайте сада.


А пятна на полу задумка? Или у Вас так всегда???

----------


## Туся

Леночка, мне очень понравилось!

----------

Elen2 (02.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девулечки-красотулечки,выставляю видео с ютуба для тех,кто любит делать подарочки близким.
Мне очень понравилась эта собачка.Только я бы ее сделала -магнитиком



А вот такие крошки -собачки .просто прелесть

----------

Lena22 (03.12.2017), Ssvetochka (12.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ИннаНичога (05.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

А вот еще  такой подарок

----------

larisakoly (28.12.2017), буссоница (03.12.2017), ИннаНичога (05.12.2017), ЮЛилиана (19.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Елочка своими руками


шарик из конфет

----------

karap8 (06.12.2017), larisakoly (28.12.2017), буссоница (03.12.2017), Варшава (05.12.2017), ИннаНичога (05.12.2017), Ладога (03.12.2017), ЛАС (03.12.2017), ЮЛилиана (19.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Посмотрите ролик-Новогоднее оформление.

----------

larisakoly (28.12.2017), lenik (04.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), буссоница (03.12.2017), ИннаНичога (05.12.2017), ЛАС (03.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Продолжаем  радовать деток .Многие  покупают деткам детское  шампанское. Вот как его можно задек

орировать

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (06.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), ИннаНичога (06.12.2017), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), ЮЛилиана (19.12.2017)

----------


## olga90278

Спасибо огромное!!! просто прелесть!!!

----------


## olga90278

Благодарю за шикарное оформление!!!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,выставляю элементы новогоднего оформления из  семейного сада.У нас сейчас модно елки украшать самодельными игрушками.


Чтобы вы понимали размер игрушек,то выставлю дам и кавалеров.которые переехали жить на мою елку,мне их подарили.

----------

Lempi (24.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (24.12.2017), ИннаНичога (26.02.2018), Маинька (24.12.2017), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), Парина (24.12.2017), Татиана 65 (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И вчерашние фотки из утренника в этом саду.Здесь детки совсем маленькие ,до 3-х лет.


А это Анечка-хозяйка сада

----------

Alena Stenkovay (24.12.2017), Lempi (24.12.2017), MAGIC (24.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), ИннаНичога (26.02.2018), Ирина Ивановна (24.12.2017), ЛАС (24.12.2017), Маинька (24.12.2017), НСА (24.12.2017), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), Танічка (25.12.2017), Татиана 65 (24.12.2017), татуся (25.02.2018), эллона (27.12.2017)

----------


## Маинька

Сим-сим откройся! Фото не вижу!
Ура! Увидела!  :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

Выставляю фот и видео со второго сада.
 у меня елка с шишками,балеринками и снежинками смотрелась шикарно.я говорила, что у нас в моде все самодельное.


а это я такую разметку делала для детей.Смотрелось хорошо.
а это моя разметка для деток на полу.Сделала новогодний вариант

----------

irinavalalis (26.12.2017), mochalova19 (29.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), SNAR (27.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), буссоница (27.12.2017), ИннаНичога (26.02.2018), Маинька (26.12.2017), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), Татиана 65 (27.12.2017), эллона (27.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Продолжаю,разметка для деток на полу

И еще элементы оформления в саду

----------

irinavalalis (26.12.2017), larisakoly (27.12.2017), mochalova19 (29.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), SNAR (27.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2018), ИннаНичога (26.02.2018), Маинька (26.12.2017), Татиана 65 (27.12.2017), эллона (27.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> . А она так резко отвечает: "Кому надо - тот пусть и приглашает. А мне они нафиг не нужны, лучше буду пять детей за собой хвостом вокруг ёлки таскать."


вот дура,а мои  родители  так выплясывали...
Мои родители ВСЕХ ВОЗРАСТНЫХ ГРУПП ВЫПЛЯСЫВАЛИ.Глазу приятно было.
Это малыши,в группе всего 6 деток.сад частный.На празднике было 4-ро и остальные мамы с папами :Taunt: 
завтра,не могу....

----------

irinavalalis (26.12.2017), Lara (29.09.2018), mochalova19 (29.12.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), ИннаНичога (26.02.2018), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), Татиана 65 (27.12.2017), эллона (27.12.2017)

----------


## irinavalalis

> элементы оформления в саду


Леночка, очень красиво! :021:

----------

Elen2 (26.12.2017)

----------


## larisakoly

> Продолжаю,разметка для деток на полу


Леночка, спасибо за разметки. Очень понравилась собачка. А из чего ты их вырезаешь. Я много бумаги попортила, после 2-х недель начинают комкаться и рваться. Единственно белая бумага самоклеющая остается надолго. Лена, а где брала шаблон собачки? Она сейчас очень актуальна. Спасибо

----------


## larisakoly

> Оформление музыкального зала


*Очень богато смотрится!*

----------


## larisakoly

> Девочки,выставляю элементы новогоднего оформления из семейного сада.У нас сейчас модно елки украшать самодельными игрушками.


 Очень мило смотрится, а какое обширное поле для фантазии. Но могу только любоваться, а вот руки- крюки у меня. Спасибо Леночка, за наглядность. Порадовала

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Подскажите...
> хочу сделать березку, чтобы водить вокруг неё хоровод. Не плоскостную, а круглую, как елка.
> Может кто фоткой поделиться.


Ларочка,загляни сюда

----------

krinka (13.09.2018), Lara (07.04.2018), marih (05.04.2018), mochalova19 (05.04.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.04.2018), зулико (30.08.2018), ИннаНичога (02.06.2018), Лорис (05.04.2018), НСА (02.06.2018), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), Парина (07.04.2018), Татиана 65 (30.08.2018)

----------


## Elen2

обещала себя в шляпе показать

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



А это наш Феликс,обиделся на весь мир. Отругали за наглость. Свернулся "худышка " на табуретке,бока со всех сторон свисают


А это Ника спит под одеялом,холодно девушке

----------

Lara (07.04.2018), Lempi (07.04.2018), mochalova19 (07.04.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Note (21.10.2018), novgortom (07.04.2018), solnet (07.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.04.2018), vishulaev (07.04.2018), Варшава (08.04.2018), Вера Чурикова (07.04.2018), ИннаНичога (02.06.2018), Лариса Антонова (07.04.2018), Маргошик68 (07.04.2018), Марина ан (07.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (07.04.2018), НСА (02.06.2018), Оленка ххх (07.04.2018), опал1 (07.04.2018), Парина (07.04.2018), Раисса (08.04.2018), Сентябринка (07.04.2018), Татиана 65 (07.04.2018), Травка (07.04.2018), эллона (07.04.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (10.12.2018)

----------


## Марина ан

> обещала себя в шляпе показать


Лена, очень хороша!!!



> Отругали за наглость. Свернулся "худышка " на табуретке,бока со всех сторон свисают


 :Grin:  Обиделся)))

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## mochalova19

> обещала себя в шляпе показать


Лен, тебе очень идёт! А компания  какая классная!!!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Парина (02.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Недавно выставляла сценарий праздника "Поиграем мы немножко с клоуном Горошком",времени фотографироваться не было.только в конце успела фоткнуть малышей
У клоуна Горошка  укатились все горошинки и мы украшали его костюм

----------

elen82 (02.06.2018), Lara (29.09.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), mochalova19 (02.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.06.2018), Лорис (03.06.2018), НСА (02.06.2018), Оленка ххх (03.06.2018), Парина (02.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

А это оркестр "Веселый хор",дирижирует Майюшка 2,5 года :Grin:

----------

elen82 (02.06.2018), Lara (29.09.2018), lenik (30.09.2018), mochalova19 (02.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), буссоница (02.06.2018), ИннаНичога (02.06.2018), НСА (02.06.2018), Оленка ххх (03.06.2018), Парина (02.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (02.06.2018)

----------


## elen82

> только в конце успела фоткнуть малышей


Лена, фотки - супер. До чего же малышам весело, я любовалась ими!

----------

Elen2 (02.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## НСА

> Недавно выставляла сценарий праздника


Леночка, отличный праздник, весело и малыши такие милые :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (16.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Айгуль

> *Большие цветы для оформления зала*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> [img]http://*********net/8942206m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8943230m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8932990m.jpg[/img]
> 
> *Старичкам это оформление знакомо: вишня,сакура, ромашка*
> кусочек оформления,полностью папки ниже[img]http://*********net/8924798m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8927870m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8928894m.jpg[/img]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *Оформление из пенопласта,на мой взгляд, очень красивое*
> кусочек [img]http://*********net/8916606m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8913534m.jpg[/img]
> ...


Как здОрово!!! Спасибо!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (22.11.2019), инна2804 (15.12.2019)

----------


## krinka

> Ларочка,загляни сюда


Спасибо за идеи для оформления осеннего утренника)

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Осеннее оформление  зала.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


*

----------

Alexandra_B (30.09.2018), echeva (29.09.2018), fotinia s (04.08.2019), ina (16.09.2018), Irina55 (25.12.2018), Irina61 (29.09.2018), irulia (19.07.2019), jarinka (29.09.2018), Karamel (29.09.2018), Lara (29.09.2018), laratet (29.09.2018), larisakoly (14.09.2020), ludmila_zub (27.10.2018), mila110153 (29.09.2018), mochalova19 (29.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (27.10.2018), Note (21.10.2018), oltischencko (29.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.10.2018), valush (25.10.2018), vishulaev (29.09.2018), буссоница (16.09.2018), Валиулина Ирина (29.09.2018), Варшава (16.09.2018), Елена М (29.09.2018), ИннаНичога (30.09.2018), ирина махно (30.09.2018), Ирина-23 (01.10.2018), Ириночк (02.05.2019), ИяНаталия (29.09.2018), катя 98 (21.10.2018), КолЯна (23.04.2019), Ладога (21.10.2018), Лариса Антонова (29.09.2018), Ледок (29.09.2018), Лёка61 (29.09.2018), Лорис (16.09.2018), Музрукоff (21.10.2018), Наталія а (25.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018), Наташкин (29.09.2018), Нина28М (13.04.2021), Оленка ххх (21.10.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (30.09.2018), Світланочка (16.09.2018), света73 (22.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.09.2018), Татиана 65 (29.09.2018), татуся (29.09.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.09.2018), Эдита (21.10.2018), эллона (29.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (29.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (30.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,в основном новенькие элементы к осеннему оформлению в зале.*


Архив  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Так же предлагаю несколько прикольных осенних игр,которые требуют минимальной подготовки.
*Осенние игры*

*архив *  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alexandra_B (30.09.2018), Anisoara (30.09.2018), asaf (29.09.2018), dzvinochok (29.09.2018), echeva (29.09.2018), fotinia s (04.08.2019), Grosmat (30.09.2018), ina (29.09.2018), Irina V (29.09.2018), Irina55 (25.12.2018), Irina61 (29.09.2018), irulia (19.07.2019), jarinka (29.09.2018), Karamel (29.09.2018), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Lara (29.09.2018), laratet (29.09.2018), larisakoly (29.09.2018), lenik (30.09.2018), ludmila_zub (27.10.2018), luisa (22.11.2018), mila110153 (29.09.2018), MLV (29.09.2018), mochalova19 (29.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (27.10.2018), S-A-SHA (29.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.10.2018), valush (25.10.2018), vishulaev (29.09.2018), буссоница (29.09.2018), Валиулина Ирина (29.09.2018), Варшава (30.09.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (29.09.2018), Екатерина Шваб (29.09.2018), Елена М (29.09.2018), зулико (29.09.2018), ИннаНичога (30.09.2018), ирина махно (30.09.2018), Ирина-23 (01.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (29.09.2018), ИяНаталия (29.09.2018), КолЯна (23.04.2019), Ладога (30.09.2018), Лариса Антонова (29.09.2018), Ледок (29.09.2018), Лёка61 (29.09.2018), Лорис (30.09.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (29.09.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018), Наташкин (29.09.2018), Нина28М (13.04.2021), Оленка ххх (21.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (29.09.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (30.09.2018), Раиса2001 (29.09.2018), Світланочка (30.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.09.2018), Татиана 65 (29.09.2018), татуся (29.09.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.09.2018), Эдита (21.10.2018), эллона (29.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (29.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (30.09.2018), Юлия Оскар (29.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Вырезала вчера вытынанки -ориентиры на пол для осеннего утренника.Частично  подобрала уже  вытынанки для Нового года ,можно на пол,можно на окна.
Все из клеющей бумаги


*Вот вся подборка осень уже с новым 2019 годом*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diak (22.10.2018), dzvinochok (27.10.2018), ina (21.10.2018), Irina55 (21.10.2018), katerina33 (23.02.2019), Lara (23.10.2018), larisakoly (22.10.2018), linker_59 (22.10.2018), ludmila_zub (27.10.2018), luisa (22.11.2018), mila110153 (21.10.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzik (05.11.2018), nastiabar (27.10.2018), Note (21.10.2018), Oksyyy (23.10.2018), solnet (16.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.10.2018), valush (25.10.2018), Борковская Н (14.09.2019), буссоница (27.10.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (21.10.2018), Валентина М (28.10.2018), Валиулина Ирина (21.10.2018), Варшава (23.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.10.2018), катя 98 (21.10.2018), КолЯна (23.04.2019), Ладога (21.10.2018), Лариса12 (23.10.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (21.10.2018), Ната25 (21.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (22.10.2018), Нина28М (18.11.2019), Оленка ххх (21.10.2018), Парина (21.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.10.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (22.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (21.10.2018), Татиана 65 (21.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (22.10.2018), Эдита (21.10.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.10.2018)

----------


## valush

Елена! Огромное Вам спасибо за свежие, новые идеи в оформлении! Разбегаются глаза...

----------

Elen2 (27.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Фотки с позавчерашнего праздника и мои листочки-ориентиры уже на полу в зале*

----------

dzvinochok (27.10.2018), Lara (27.10.2018), ludmila_zub (27.10.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (27.10.2018), solnet (16.12.2018), буссоница (27.10.2018), Варшава (04.11.2018), Лорис (27.10.2018), Парина (27.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (27.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодние подарки 2019 год- Год Свинки*




сделайте с детками игрушку на елку

----------

mishel61 (25.01.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), буссоница (23.12.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Шьем игрушки для  кукольного  театра



И еще вариант

----------

mishel61 (25.01.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Ssveta (21.02.2019), буссоница (23.12.2018), Варшава (23.12.2018), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (04.08.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*девочки, здесь новые рецепты для новогоднего стола*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5520422

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Лилия60 (04.08.2019), людмила-45 (05.11.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), Наталія а (30.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (30.12.2018)

----------


## кэт радистка

Спасибо за полезную информацию!

----------

Elen2 (17.08.2019), Лилия60 (04.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*По просьбе обновляю  ссылочки оформления и цветов на 8 марта*
*
вытынанки на 8 марта* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




 Цветы 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сакура на стену* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Ромашка* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Вишня* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


 

*Розы гиганты *  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Большой цветок 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*бабочки*  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (25.02.2019), fotinia s (04.08.2019), Irina Sirin (16.02.2019), jarinka (22.02.2019), Karamel (04.08.2019), katerina33 (23.02.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (01.12.2019), nastiabar (22.11.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), olia.kostina (27.02.2019), Simpatia59 (01.03.2021), Ssveta (21.02.2019), ULIANCHIK (22.02.2019), valush (03.08.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), буссоница (16.02.2019), Варшава (16.02.2019), Ириночк (02.05.2019), ЛАС (23.02.2019), Лилия60 (04.08.2019), Лорис (16.02.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (22.02.2019), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020), Нина28М (13.04.2021), Оленка ххх (05.08.2019), Олюр (04.08.2019), Тёка (18.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Оформление зала к 8 марта,случайно нашла новое для меня.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elena22 (22.11.2019), elsor (25.02.2019), EVGESKA (22.02.2019), forel (22.02.2019), fotinia s (04.08.2019), Grosmat (25.02.2019), Irina Sirin (23.02.2019), ivano (04.08.2019), jarinka (22.02.2019), Karamel (04.08.2019), katerina33 (23.02.2019), MAGIC (22.02.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (01.12.2019), nastiabar (22.11.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), olia.kostina (27.02.2019), oltischencko (22.02.2019), Simpatia59 (01.03.2021), Tata74 (29.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.02.2019), ULIANCHIK (22.02.2019), valush (03.08.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vishulaev (22.02.2019), zwetlana (22.02.2019), алена-09 (18.08.2019), Алена43 (22.02.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (22.02.2019), ВалерияВ (22.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (22.02.2019), Варшава (23.02.2019), ВесСнушка (24.02.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2019), Дания (24.02.2019), Екатерина Шваб (22.02.2019), инна2804 (15.12.2019), Ирина1310 (25.08.2021), Ириночк (02.05.2019), лариса61 (25.02.2019), ЛАС (23.02.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2019), Лилия79 (04.08.2019), МарияИл (03.08.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), на.та.ли. (22.02.2019), намчайку (26.02.2021), НАТА ЛИВ (22.02.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), Оленка ххх (05.08.2019), татуся (23.02.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.02.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (01.03.2019), Тёка (18.03.2019), чайка61 (22.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

В этом году все озаботились  изготовлением веточек  рябинок
*
Рябинки*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (05.08.2019), elen82 (03.08.2019), elsor (22.11.2019), fotinia s (04.08.2019), Grosmat (09.08.2019), ina (05.08.2019), Irina55 (04.08.2019), ivano (04.08.2019), jarinka (04.08.2019), jkmuif (04.08.2019), kri (04.08.2019), Lena22 (04.08.2019), ludmila_zub (22.11.2019), mochalova19 (05.08.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (01.12.2019), nastiabar (22.11.2019), nataliua.sm (04.08.2019), novgortom (04.08.2019), oksana888 (23.11.2019), oltischencko (04.08.2019), Simpatia59 (01.03.2021), Tata74 (29.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (05.08.2019), valush (03.08.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), yanik76 (04.08.2019), алена-09 (18.08.2019), Анжела72 (05.08.2019), буссоница (04.08.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.08.2019), Ирина1310 (25.08.2021), Ладога (08.08.2019), Лёка61 (04.08.2019), лида-1410 (22.11.2019), Лилия60 (04.08.2019), Лилия79 (04.08.2019), МарияИл (03.08.2019), Музаири (04.08.2019), Нина28М (18.11.2019), Оленка ххх (05.08.2019), Олюр (04.08.2019), опал1 (22.11.2019), Парина (04.08.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (04.08.2019), Татиана 65 (04.08.2019), татуся (06.08.2019), эллона (04.08.2019), ЮЛилиана (06.08.2019)

----------


## girei.liusjena

Спасибо, за ваш труд, ваши идеи.

----------

Elen2 (07.08.2019)

----------


## Irina55

> В этом году все озаботились изготовлением веточек рябинок


Спасибо, Леночка, за такую красоту. В первом видео самая красивая рябинка, но сколько нужно труда и терпения. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (07.08.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Спасибо за рябинки. Очень интересно. :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (07.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*выкройки вороны ,игрушка би-ба-бо*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**








**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elena22 (22.11.2019), elsor (22.11.2019), Irina Sirin (07.10.2019), Irina55 (06.10.2019), kri (17.08.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (01.12.2019), nastiabar (22.11.2019), Tata74 (29.10.2019), алена-09 (18.08.2019), Варшава (18.08.2019), Ирина1310 (25.08.2021), Лорис (17.08.2019), Маинька (28.11.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), Нина28М (18.11.2019), опал1 (22.11.2019), Парина (17.08.2019), ЮЛилиана (22.11.2019)

----------


## Музаири

> вытынанки на 8 марта


Леночка! Если уж берется тобою тема, то так основательно освещается! 
В инете заблудишься, а здесь всё четко и много
Спасибо огромное!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Музаири

> выкройки вороны ,игрушка би-ба-бо


Утащила, утащила. Спасибо!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## vetlost

Спасибо Вам за полезную информацию!!!

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*, Леночка, какая красота!!! Я про костюмы и платья, украшенные цветами)))

----------

Elen2 (22.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*мышки  своими руками.Очень не сложная,из фетра*Автор Анна Константинова



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




А здесь ну очень простая мышка,которую можно использовать,как оформление




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Irina Sirin (23.11.2019), Irina55 (22.11.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natasha77 (15.12.2019), oksana888 (23.11.2019), Ирина1310 (25.08.2021), Лорис (23.11.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019), Оленка ххх (26.11.2019), ЮЛилиана (23.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*А вот мышка из шариков* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), Irina Sirin (23.11.2019), Irina55 (22.11.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (23.11.2019), Valeksi (03.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Варшава (23.11.2019), Добронрава (13.07.2020), Ириночк (28.02.2021), квіточка (15.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), Оленка ххх (26.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Елочные игрушки,просто и красиво



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (14.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Новогодняя звезда(объемная),можно для танца использовать



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), elsor (11.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Добронрава (13.07.2020), инна2804 (15.12.2019), ирина махно (14.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019), эллона (15.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Симпатичные и очень простые  в изготовлении  фонарики для танца и на елку



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), elsor (11.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Ириночк (28.02.2021), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (19.12.2019), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019), эллона (15.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Крыска из конфет своими руками.Для тех,кто любит делать подарки близким
*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Добронрава (13.07.2020), ирина махно (14.12.2019), квіточка (11.12.2019), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И еще в подарок  друзьям : *МАНДАРИНОВЫЙ БУКЕТ*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Наташа5374 (24.08.2020), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

и ЕЩЕ ОДИН  ПОДАРОК *: ЕЛОЧКА С СЮРПРИЗОМ*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Ириночк (28.02.2021), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*подарок ЛЮБИМОМУ МУЖУ*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




ПИВНОЙ ТОРТ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), oksana888 (08.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Добронрава (13.07.2020), намчайку (26.02.2021), НАТА ЛИВ (19.12.2019), Наташкин (07.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Полезные новогодние поделки,очень понравился светящийся шар



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Добронрава (13.07.2020), ирина махно (14.12.2019), Ириночк (28.02.2021), квіточка (11.12.2019), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), намчайку (26.02.2021), Нина28М (13.04.2021), эллона (15.12.2019), ЮЛилиана (26.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Новогодний  декор

----------

irinavalalis (10.12.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (08.12.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Лорис (08.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,пчти все у кого школьники ,делают новогоднюю игрушку. *Сыр и мышка.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), diak (10.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (10.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), алена-09 (18.12.2019), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Отличный и не сложный  салат,очень красивый салат  СЫР И МЫШКИ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2019), Elena22 (15.12.2019), fatinija (09.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), linker_59 (20.02.2021), oksana888 (10.12.2019), verazalit (15.12.2019), Лесюнька (14.12.2019), ЮЛилиана (17.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,думаю ,как оформить новогоднюю фотозону.*
Пока идеи из инета:



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Немного примеров

----------

Elena22 (14.12.2019), lenik (15.12.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (14.12.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), verazalit (15.12.2019), Алена43 (15.12.2019), буссоница (14.12.2019), ВесСнушка (14.12.2019), Добронрава (13.07.2020), Лорис (15.12.2019), Нина28М (13.04.2021), НСА (14.12.2019), эллона (15.12.2019)

----------


## Elena22

> *Девочки,думаю ,как оформить новогоднюю фотозону.*
> Пока идеи из инета:
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Немного примеров


Лена, добрый день. Скажите пожалуйста, а где. в каком месте Вы обустраиваете фотозону?

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elena22 (14.12.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), verazalit (15.12.2019), Добронрава (13.07.2020)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо, столько много интересных идей  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## verazalit

> очень красивый салат СЫР И МЫШКИ


Леночка, спасибо за рецепт. Очень похож по составу на Оливье, но как оформлен!!! Такую красоту даже нарушать жалко.

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## мила 35

> Новогодний декор


Спасибо за идеи! Очень уж хочется после всех наших праздников сделать что-то и руками... пока только утренники в голове!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

> По просьбе обновляю  ссылочки оформления и цветов на 8 марта


Величезна подяка!!!!!




> Посмотрите ролик-Новогоднее оформление.


Шикарное оформление, спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Выпускной  2020.Наверное, я одна из немногих делала реальный выпускной.Вот немного фоток.photo_2020-07-09_10-13-10.jpg
В этом частном саду  оформления особого не бывает.За свои деньги я его делать не буду,сами понимаете.
photo_2020-07-09_10-13-11.jpgphoto_2020-07-11_18-36-00.jpg
*Мелодекламация "В нашу группу  пришел выпускной"* 
пары.jpg

*Ромашка волшебных  пожеланий*
ромашка.jpg

*Дерево сказочных мечтаний*
дерево.jpg

*ну и я*
я.jpg

----------

elen82 (12.07.2020), Irina V (12.07.2020), Irina61 (28.02.2021), marina 64 (16.07.2020), mila110153 (11.07.2020), mochalova19 (13.07.2020), rodes (11.07.2020), solnet (13.07.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2020), tigricadn (13.07.2020), Valesy (18.10.2020), valush (11.07.2020), verazalit (12.07.2020), vishulaev (14.07.2020), zwetlana (13.07.2020), буссоница (12.07.2020), Варшава (11.07.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (11.07.2020), говорушка (13.07.2020), Добронрава (13.07.2020), зулико (11.07.2020), Ладога (22.10.2020), Лариса Антонова (11.07.2020), Лилия60 (11.07.2020), Лорис (11.07.2020), Маинька (11.07.2020), Марина ан (12.07.2020), Наталья0405 (11.07.2020), окси 777 (02.03.2021), Олюр (11.07.2020), опал1 (11.07.2020), Парина (11.07.2020), чайка61 (12.07.2020)

----------


## elen82

Все класс. Особенно последнее фото :Girl Blum2: 
Ленусь, расскажи про ромашку желаний. Интересно стало.

----------


## Алла Смирнова

_Сообщение от Elen2 
Девочки, посмотрите на костюмы у девчонок. пояс из цветов сделать элементарно. Сшить любой ширины и конфигурации ,затем наклеять с помощью клеевого пистолета цветы и и листики.Юбку-балеринку делать еще проще,ее не раз выставляли и показывали._

Елена Владимировна! Большое спасибо за идеи! Впервые побывала в этой темке. Просто глаза разбегаются!

----------

Elen2 (18.10.2020)

----------


## linker_59

Елена Владимировна, добрый день Попала в вашу тему и уходить не охота. Столько интересных идей! Спасибо вам.

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2021)

----------


## Elen2

*Идеи к 8 марта*.
Когда заведущая не жмотничает и вкладывает средства в группы и музыкальный зал,получаетсся вот такая красота.....

----------

Alena Stenkovay (28.02.2021), larisakoly (28.02.2021), Lempi (28.02.2021), linker_59 (28.02.2021), myzic (28.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2021), зулико (28.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2021)

----------


## Elen2



----------

Alena Stenkovay (28.02.2021), larisakoly (28.02.2021), Lempi (28.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2021), зулико (28.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2021), Лорис (11.08.2021)

----------

